#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-03
<adamant1988> nixternal :)
<adamant1988> nixternal are you there?
<gaz00>  /j #bzr
<gaz00> sorry ;)
<nixternal> adamant1988: im here now!! ;)
<adamant1988> so nixternal I got photoshop
<nixternal> cool ;)
<adamant1988> but not imageready...
<adamant1988> erm
<adamant1988> illustrator...
<adamant1988> duh...
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> yeah so that means Im' stuck with inkscape for logos =\
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you can't win um all
<adamant1988> ech.. this one.. it was kind of important to me... lol.
<adamant1988> I guess I'll have to learn how to use inkscape more  =\
<nixternal> i haven't messed with inkscape much
<nixternal> right now i am building a new chroot and pbuilder for edgy packaging on my other system
<nixternal> right now it seems to be working good
<adamant1988> I would like to learn how to do those things... but it's occured to me that my expertise lies in the puzzles of marketing...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im learning the whole packaging thing myself
<nixternal> i have done it years ago...but i don't remember much of it
<jsgotangco> good morning
<nixternal> morning to you jsgotangco
<nixternal> good morning that is
<jsgotangco> packaging eh?
<nixternal> trying it again
<nixternal> i figure to be useless for edgy packaging right now, but prepare for edgy+1
<jsgotangco> its fun but something i don't have the patience to do
<nixternal> if i remember back in the early days, i didn't have patience either, as it would tie up a system for days
<adamant1988> that was WEIRD.
<jsgotangco> that's true
<nixternal> adamant1988: make sure you are using port 8001
<nixternal> don't use 6667 or 6668
<adamant1988> why?
* jsgotangco just enjoys hacking up interfaces
<adamant1988> did you just do that?
<nixternal> as the script kiddies will kill you with dcc hacks
<adamant1988> no that was no kick
<adamant1988> my whole computer locked.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> still...connect via 8001 from now on ;)
<adamant1988> that was freaky as hell... pardon the language.
<adamant1988> what could cause that?
<nixternal> gnome ;)
<adamant1988> so gnome just hard-locked my computer?
* nixternal pets his non-locking up and non-crashing kde ;)
<nixternal> muhahah
<adamant1988> volume is messed up too
<jsgotangco> doh
<adamant1988> weird...
<adamant1988> would gnome also mess up my volume?
<nixternal> couldn't tell you...i tend to stay away from gnome ;)
<adamant1988> well that was just plain weird..
<adamant1988> can I make my desktop into kde without screwing anything up?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> you will have gnome and kde that way
<adamant1988> how will I switch?
<adamant1988> also is there any risk of that breaking something?
<adamant1988> nixternal?
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: At the login menu, click "Sessions" and choose KDE.
<adamant1988> and the risks?
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: No, it won't break anything.  I had Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Fluxbox, Openbox, fvwm, and a few others all once, and it was all well and good.
<adamant1988> ok, how can I get it to default to kde?
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: Okay, one risk: Your Gnome menu will be cluttered with KDE apps.
<tonyyarusso> That's it.
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: When you log in using KDE it will ask you whether it's a one time thing or if you'd like to make it default.
<tonyyarusso> So just click "Make default"
<adamant1988> ok, I'm trusting you guys...
<adamant1988> can this be done through synaptic or add/remove?
<tonyyarusso> Synaptic for sure.  Add/remove I doubt.
<adamant1988> ok, synaptic it is
<adamant1988> I like synaptic
<adamant1988> downloading...
<adamant1988> I was told that the freeze could have been a kernel panic.
<adamant1988> tonyyarusso, will all of my applications remain in the menu and so forth when I install kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: Yeah, you'll have them from both environments.
<adamant1988> awesome
<adamant1988> I will have to play around.. if gnome was the culprit behind that crash then kubuntu it is for me.
<adamant1988> Is it true that Mark Shuttleworth uses kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> That's what I've heard anyway.
<adamant1988> oh well, as long as there isn't a risk of losing my computer by doing this, I'm all for experimentation
<tonyyarusso> The worst case scenario of 95% of things you can do is losing the ability to boot, and then you'd just grab a live cd to get your data and then reinstall.
<adamant1988> yeah... but that's a lot of data..
<adamant1988> more importantly, I'm worried about my packages... I'll have to look for a backup program as soon as I am done in synaptic.
<adamant1988> is kde as fast or faster than gnome (just curious)
<adamant1988> ok reboot time...
<adamant1988> wish me luck...
<adamant1988> yay I'm back
<kgoetz> wb
<adamant1988> everything went pretty smoothly
<adamant1988> although for some reason the first time I restarted it was gnome -_-
* kgoetz reads up
<kgoetz> you have to set your default DE
<kgoetz> re packages: dpkg --get-selections > myPackageList
<kgoetz> dselct install <myPackageList
<adamant1988> I have it set now..
<adamant1988> I was just saying I thought it was weird that it did that
<adamant1988> hrmm
<adamant1988> this is no good...
<adamant1988> I can't open up the display option in the control panel...
<adamant1988> nixternal... that failed miserably...
<adamant1988> wait nevermind that wasn't kde's fault
<adamant1988> nixternal, I like your kubuntu suggestion :) everything is showing up in the menus like it's supposed to, etc.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> good deal
<nixternal> im debating on taking my laptop up to bed and chilling!!!
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> haha... and I found sodipodi in adept...
<adamant1988> why wasn't it in add/remove...
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: likely no .desktop file
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: file a bug
<adamant1988> ok :)
<adamant1988> nixternal you wouldn't know how to add a program to my startups would you?
<adamant1988> I know how to do it under gnome... but not kde
<damned> morning all
<kgoetz> hey
<matthewrevell> morning all
<kgoetz> hey mate
<KenSentMe> Good morning
<Madpilot> morning
<Madpilot> 0109 is morning, more or less ;)
<matthewrevell> I've just spent a weekend wrestling to get Dapper installed on a ThinkPad. Turns out the installer has a bug with some Intel graphics chips. Urg.
<matthewrevell> The installer team are onto it tho'.
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<kgoetz> hey :)
<KenSentMe> hi there
<kgoetz> :)
<matthewrevell> all well?
<kgoetz> not bad, if a little tired. self?
<matthewrevell> Just found out that a colleague died yesterday. Really sad situation. Otherwise, not bad thanks.
<kgoetz> wow, that must be a shock :|
<matthewrevell> Yeah, was a bit :(
<matthewrevell> Anyway, pushing off for lucnh, catch you later.
<kgoetz> later mate
<digitalmouse> take care
<digitalmouse> whoops- matthew already 'pushed off'
<digitalmouse> oh well
<Ro1> hi
<adamant1988> hello all
<KenSentMe> hi
<adamant1988> what's new?
<KenSentMe> dunno, haven' been here often lately
<adamant1988> ah...
<adamant1988> I have, hasn't done me much good.
<adamant1988> i'm still clueless
<adamant1988> I just installed kubuntu from synaptic... I'm waiting for it to break...
<KenSentMe> Clueless about what?
<adamant1988> The marketing team... so far the only thing I've been asked to do is a logo, and I suck with inkscape so I haven't been able to do that.
<KenSentMe> Well, if you the design of the logo is not working, then that's no problem. It's only voluntary, so you do what you can
<adamant1988> yeah, I'm just dissapointed because I was really good with illustrator and photoshop, but inkscape... not so much.
<kgoetz> adamant1988: /me lols ;)
<KenSentMe> adamant1988: just keep practicing and you will get there
<kgoetz> all graphics people say that
<adamant1988> say what?
<kgoetz> "I was really good with illustrator and photoshop, but inkscape..."
<adamant1988> so it's not just me then.
<matthewrevell> Hey adamant1988  - what's the logo you're working on?
<kgoetz> hehe. absolutely not - i know at least half a dozen peopl off the top of my head
<adamant1988> I was told to make a logo for the marketing team using the ubuntu logo, and an africa facing globe. No text.
<adamant1988> The "idea" was to center the glove in the ubuntu logo, and use gradients to make everything appear as though it were in a glass ball.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Cool. I'm relatively new to the team, so I've probably missed the discussion about that. Where did it come from?
<kgoetz> we would have to get it okd by canonical (using the ubuntu logo)
<adamant1988> Unfortunately, inkscape disagreed with my use of gradients, and then refused to save properly.
<kgoetz> adamant1988: ping lucychili (shes in #technest), and have a chat with her, she shares your pain ;)
<kgoetz> she might be able to help with $stuff
<kgoetz> bbs
<adamant1988> k
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: So where did the momentum for the logo come from?
<adamant1988> idk, I wasn't around for a discussion
<adamant1988> nixternal said he needed a logo and asked me to make it.
<matthewrevell> Oh right. Was that recently? Everything's been changing lately.
<adamant1988> yeah, I just joined very recently
<adamant1988> although since last night I've been fighting with my computer
<adamant1988> so I haven't put anymore work into it
<kgoetz> it was discussed a few days to aweek ago
<matthewrevell> kgoetz: On the ML?
<kgoetz> in here
<kgoetz> it was actualy mroe nixternal saying 'i want a log' then a discusion ;)
<adamant1988> he doesn't fully understand the different kinds of image types...
<adamant1988> he wanted me to make a scalable animated logo with a spinning globe at first...
<matthewrevell> :) Personally, I think we're better off using the mailing list to discuss that sort of thing, as everyone then gets a chance to get involved.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Woah
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Spinning globe?
<adamant1988> yes...
<matthewrevell> nixternal: Are you from the 1980s? :-p
<adamant1988> he still wants one, he just doesn't expect it to be scalable now.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Why don't you make your first post to the mailing list by introducing the idea of a logo? We can then have a chat about how we want to be seen, what we want the logo to communicate.
* adamant1988 has never been on a mailling list and isn't sure how that works =\
<matthewrevell> I think it's great for people to put ideas forward, but it seems a bit of a waste of effort to come up with a logo before it's been discussed on the ML.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Ah, don't worry, it's really easy.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: I'll help you.
<digitalmouse> have you seen my rough logo idea for the ubuntu magazine?  you are welcome to expand/rip/mod that to you hearts content :-)
<kgoetz> adamant1988: dont top post or use html email and your set :)
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: I'm writing a guide at the moment, on the wiki.
<matthewrevell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/MailingListIntro
<matthewrevell> Haven't had time to finish it tho' :(
<adamant1988> ok what's top post?
<adamant1988> tell me that much and I'm set.
<digitalmouse> http://digitalbyond.net/~ubuntumag/files/chameleon_logo.gif if you want to use that (or it's concept)... it's very rough - about 5 minutes of work really... I just have not had time to refine it
<kgoetz> adamant1988: its where you reply to an email above teh text your replying to
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: When you relpy to a message, quote only the relevant bits and pop your reply under the bit you're replying to.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Top posting is where you quote the whole lot beneath your reply.
<adamant1988> like a quote in the forums.
* digitalmouse goes back to sleep
<adamant1988> digitalmouse don't you think it should be an svg?
* digitalmouse wakes up
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Nice idea, combining the logos, bit wide though, I'd say.
<digitalmouse> absolutely.. actually I have it locally as that, just not exported
<digitalmouse> pang was a quick-n-dirty
<digitalmouse> png*
<adamant1988> hrmmmm...
<adamant1988> I have an idea.... how would you guys feel about a 'die'
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: ?
<digitalmouse> as in a role-playing style of die (dice) ?
<digitalmouse> 20-sided, etc. ?
<adamant1988> yes, as in a die (dice) but more like 6 sides
<digitalmouse> or in our case a 4 or 6
<adamant1988> there would be four visible sides
<adamant1988> each side would have an ubuntu distro logo on it.
<digitalmouse> how many variants are we up to now 6?  (ub, kub, edub, xub, nub, ?)
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: What's the reasoning behind a dice then?
<kgoetz> digitalmouse: and an unofical ebuntu (e17)
<kgoetz> iirc
<digitalmouse> ah
<adamant1988> it could incorperate all of the buntus that are official.  Not singular to Ubuntu...
<adamant1988> I use kubuntu now (I feel like a traitor) but I still use kubuntu...
<kgoetz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/derivatives
* digitalmouse scratches head
<digitalmouse> ?
* kgoetz says rude stuff about the number of posable ubuntus+cds
<matthewrevell> brb
<kgoetz> k
<adamant1988> haha, I'm just saying I think using more that one ubuntu distro shows that we're marketing the whole family.  Unless we're not...
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: I dunno, are we?
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: I assume we are
<adamant1988> that's what I would assume too
<digitalmouse> heh, maybe a future project is to distribute all the ubuntu variants on a high-density DVD :-p
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Again, that's something we need to thrash out on the mailing list.
<kgoetz> i use the word u
<kgoetz> "ubuntu" to refer to The Real Thing and all the ripoffs :)
<matthewrevell> :)
<kgoetz> :)
<adamant1988> yeah... I need to get some support for my kde install I preformed...
<adamant1988> I wish gnome were more reliable...
<matthewrevell> Dependig on we're talking to, it may be simpler to say Ubuntu, than confuse things.
<adamant1988> but when I get the tires kicked in I can start on projects again
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Gnome's stable for me.
<adamant1988> gnome didn't display like half of my programs, and it caused a very pretty hard-lock  lastnight.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: If you need any help with the mailing list,let me know.
<adamant1988> how should I title my post?
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: We definitely need to get logo discussion etc onto it.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Logo for Ubuntu Marketing Team ?
<matthewrevell> :)
<adamant1988> oh so none of that Volume 9, akdjfkajsdafjl 10 stuff?
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Lordy no :)
<adamant1988> GOOD
<adamant1988> I'll make a post then
<matthewrevell> Cool.
<adamant1988> I wonder if making an olympic chain out of the ubuntu logos would be a bad thing??
<matthewrevell> Not everoyne can access IRC or is in the channel when things are discussed.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Nice idea :) Not sure it would scale, though, and it might look a bit derivative.
<adamant1988> I could make it scale just fine.
<kgoetz> adamant1988: canonical policy is to not allow rotating the logo if thats an issue
<mindspin> the olympic chain is kinda copyrighted.. so be careful
<adamant1988> or we could link them in some fashion... idk... I'm posting... lol.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Could you make it so that the logos were recognisable when the whole logo got quite small? I'm not talking about it pixelating but more that the individual logos would be too small to see what they were, possibly, at small size
<adamant1988> how small are we talking?
<adamant1988> I design at 64x64 usually
<kgoetz> adamant1988: you should make it 'full sized' vector and scale it down
<adamant1988> I usually work at the opposite... I work for the 'lowest common denominator' which is 9/10 that some logo is going to be made itsy bitsy for a website.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: As kgoetz says, it'd need to be technically vector but the point is that as a logo, in doing its job, it needs to be recognisable when it's big or small. Too much detail and it might just look like some rings.
<matthewrevell> That's not say I'm against the idea of linking them
<matthewrevell> I just wonder if for simplicity, any logo should be based on the main Ubuntu one.
<adamant1988> idk... that policy makes me feel like a traitor using kubuntu.. I don't like it.
<adamant1988> I actually wish Kubuntu wasn't a seperate version of ubuntu
<kgoetz> :%s/wasnt a/didnt act like a
<adamant1988> ???
* digitalmouse is now known to be asleep, or working... or some such nonsense
<kgoetz> lol
<adamant1988> lol
<jenda> aloha
<kgoetz> gday
<matthewrevell> hey
<matthewrevell> jenda: I thought you were away for a few more days. Welcome back!
<jenda> matthewrevell: back for a day ;)
<matthewrevell> Ah
<kgoetz> you went away?
<jenda> over 200 mails..
<matthewrevell> I see
* kgoetz wondered where you were
<jenda> and kgoetz didn't even notice...
<kgoetz> jenda: only 200 :P
<jenda> kgoetz: successful spam filtering ;)
<jenda> matthewrevell: did you handle stanz?
<kgoetz> lol jenda
<matthewrevell> jenda: I don't remember having a need to handle stanz. Erm, I'm confused.
<jenda> got him
<jenda> he posted on the mailing list, not very happy about being deactivated.
<jenda> I'm activating him now.
<matthewrevell> Ah right, I see :)
<matthewrevell> Sorry, thought he'd be re-activated already, for some reason.
<jenda> :) np
<jenda> ah, now the MT mailing list... will be interesting, I presume?
<matthewrevell> :) There's a bit of discussion.
<matthewrevell> Unfortunately, a weekend with a dead laptop and too many other things to do meant that I haven't been able to do all I hoped.
<matthewrevell> bug #43722
<matthewrevell> sorry, wrong window
<kgoetz> heh
<jenda> anyone seen coopster?
<jenda> bbl
<matthewrevell> jenda: No, sorry.
<nixternal> moins to all
<nixternal> anyone having issues sending with gmail accounts?
<adamant1988> hello all.
<KenSentMe> hi
<adamant1988> nixternal, that is the LAST time I let you talk me into anything.
<adamant1988> I spent all morning removing and repairing things that Kubuntu-desktop broke =\
<jenda> hello nixternal, KenSentMe
<jenda> ... gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> jenda:
<jenda> and welcome to the team, adamant1988 ;)
<gnomefreak> ty ;)
<gnomefreak> i have an interview for a marketing job (i have to call and set it up) i found that ironic as hell
<jenda> cool ;)
<jenda> I hope it ain't the job for Canonical, bucause I'd strangle you in envy.
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> no some sports company
* gnomefreak has to learn marketing really fast too lol
<adamant1988> thanks jenda :)
<adamant1988> Jenda, I have an idea for the logo and this is strictly an idea because I'm not sure what's within the realm of legality concerning the Ubuntu logo.
<jenda> adamant1988: anything is if the big C approves.
<jenda> but, sure, shoot ;)
<gnomefreak> im not real sure keeping ubuntu and edubuntu the same (but im still thinking on them)
<adamant1988> What I was thinking was that we could take a stock ubuntu logo, and 'map' a map onto it.
<gnomefreak> define map
<adamant1988> It would look like an ubuntu logo cut out of a vector based map.  map as in globe.
<adamant1988> but by mapping I mean overlaying. As in any part that isn't covering the logo isn't visible.
<adamant1988>  it would be scalable, because the stock map would be vector to start with.  if neccessary we could frankenstein the edubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu logos together
<adamant1988> and with edubuntu we could just use the part that shows the student holding up their hand.
<Burgwork> uhh, we really don't need a logo
<Burgwork> talking about a logo distracts us from more important things, like actually marketing
<adamant1988> I know, but I was asked to make one
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: in a sense i agree but to beable to label something (say fliers/newspapers/whatever it may be) witha  logo would be nice
<adamant1988> A logo would be important if we needed people to remember us as an organization.
<adamant1988> But, and this is just my opinion, our goal is to market Ubuntu, not the marketing team.
<Burgwork> gnomefreak, yep, that logo would be the Ubuntu one
<Burgwork> we already have one
<Burgwork> the organization people should be remembering in Ubuntu, not the Ubuntu marketing team
<adamant1988> precisely Burgwork :)
<adamant1988> btw, I haven't been keeping up too much with the mailing list because I haven't learned how to reply and such and I don't seem to actually receive any emails other than the digests.
<adamant1988> but have we decided who our target market(s) are going to be?
<Burgwork> everybody
<Burgwork> people should work on a segment that interests them
<Burgwork> ie: home users, schools, libraries, corporatinos
<adamant1988> IMO the home users are the greatest challenge.
<adamant1988> there's plenty to offer school, and there's plenty to offer big business..
<adamant1988> But for the average home user who's main concern is features, Ubuntu is a step down from windows...
<Burgwork> stop thinking like that
<nixternal> an average home user just uses email and internet
<Burgwork> exactly
<adamant1988> and watches stupid videos on youtube
<Burgwork> for the corporate stuff, we need case studies and things like that
<nixternal> Ubuntu would never be a step down in that instance..but a step up
<nixternal> no viruses, no spyware, and no malware
<Burgwork> for the home user, we need fancy brochures
<nixternal> Ubuntu might be an issue for the avid gamer
<jenda> Burgwork: hello
<adamant1988> In that respect yeah.  But I think we should somehow 'market' easyubuntu as well... home users are going to notice when their flash games stop working...
* jenda runs ;)
<adamant1988> or automatix or w/e
<jenda> Please don't mention automatix while I'm here )
<adamant1988> soft spot huh?
<jenda> You'll have a whole week to talk about it starting two days from now :)
<jenda> But not now ;)
<jenda> Yes indeed, very soft.
<adamant1988> ok, I'll just use easyubuntu as a coverall then.
<Burgwork> hey jenda, how are you
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Burgwork: a little rushed
<Burgwork> adamant1988, as the official marketing team, we should avoid talkinga bout non-official solutions
<jenda> Burgwork: hope you don't mind anything that happened around
<Burgwork> no, I have just got back in the office, been on the road for almost three weeks
<adamant1988> yeah...
<adamant1988> I just see it as a potential problem....
* jenda will have to give some thought to the unofficial resources
<Burgwork> ignore it
<Burgwork> that is what the documentation is for
* jenda has been fighting unoff. resources at the official Czech forum for some time.
<Burgwork> marketing is talking about what is great, not what sucks
<jenda> BTW:
* jenda is a member of the easyubuntu team as well, so /me isn't too impartial on this
<Burgwork> jenda, have you seen the spec about making easyubuntu/automatix/etc. obsolete?
<jenda> Burgwork: prolly not...?
<adamant1988> marketing is the act of persuasion.  You want people to be 100% convinced that they're making the 'right choice' they're going to feel a little side-swiped if all of the sudden they can't listen to their music collection or play that rediculous flash game they're in love with.
<Burgwork> nope
<Burgwork> they will not be
<Burgwork> marketing about getting their attention
<Burgwork> sales is about persuasion
<jenda> +1
<adamant1988> My bad, I confuse the two sometimes
<Burgwork> they are very similar
<jenda> It's easy to confuse that - thanks for the good wording, Burgwork
<Burgwork> in the open source world, we don't have a sales teams
<adamant1988> I was on the 'marketing team' for a few webites that relied on ad-revenue... so basically marketing and sales were one in the same for me =\
<Burgwork> hence why we need two kinds of marketing (grabbing stuff and selling stuff)
<Burgwork> the grabbing stuff needs to be short and sweet
<Burgwork> think apple ad
<Burgwork> the selling stuff is primarily our website, but is also things like case studies and more indepth feature demos
<adamant1988> so Burgwork what is this spec about easyubuntu and all being absolete?
<adamant1988> erm
<adamant1988> obsolete...
<jenda> Burgwork: linky?
<Burgwork> making them obsolete by figuring out why people use them and working it in to Ubuntu itself
<adamant1988> so Ubuntu would actually include the script? I'm confused.
<Burgwork> just a sec
<Burgwork> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/common-customizations
<adamant1988> I was under the impression that there was no way ubuntu could include those products and packages.
<Burgwork> certain things we can make easier
<adamant1988> oh they're adding a commericial repo?
<adamant1988> commercial... can't type today
* jenda starts going through the mailing list - prod me if you need me.
<nixternal> Burgwork: is it alright if I edit the wiki page that spec links to, as there is "foul language" used int he one of the links
<nixternal> can i edit it, so you don't see the link name?
<adamant1988> yeah, I saw that too
<Burgwork> nixternal, what sort of foul language?
<nixternal> f-birdflu.com
<nixternal> it is a link down 1/4 the page
<Burgwork> no don't remove it
<Burgwork> we are not prudes
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> wasn't going to remove it, was just going to [http://link HERE]  it
<adamant1988> When is the Ubuntu Book due to be finished?
<Burgwork> that doesn't hide it
<Burgwork> adamant1988, the official one?
<Burgwork> already done, should be at the printers already
<adamant1988> yes
<adamant1988> cool I'm looking to buy a copy
<adamant1988> Does Canonical offer support for the home user if they want it?
<Burgwork> yep, at 150/yr
<Burgwork> better to go with one of the regional partners
<adamant1988> I'd say.
<nixternal> http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<nixternal> hehe ya
<Burgwork> 150/yr for a support for a desktop is a actually really quite cheap, in the enterprise world
<adamant1988> I like most of the changes they're making to make automatix and all obsolete.
<adamant1988> But I'm curious... If canonical ever started releasing boxed sets with support packages for home users (at a price) would they be able to at least give the option of commercial dvd playback?
<Burgwork> not likely to the latter, due to our philosophy
<Burgwork> but a local partner could do it, as long as they call it something else
<adamant1988> I know that Linspire has managed to work around the dvd issue.
<adamant1988> infact that's the only distro I know of that legally supports dvd playback.
<Burgwork> they pay for a license
<adamant1988> wait... There's talk of ubuntu getting CNR isn't there?
<Burgwork> yes, but I think it has stalled
<Burgwork> more likely it would be part of g-a-i
<adamant1988> g-a-i?
<adamant1988> Ubuntu could very well be the perfect home distro if CNR comes as an option in the future...
<Burgwork> gnome app install
<Burgwork> Add/Remove
<Burgwork> adamant1988, Add/Remove is basically the same thing
<adamant1988> Yeah but if the CNR can house software that you buy, why not do like linspire and have a package that you pay for to get dvd support?
<Burgwork> they are looking to add something similar to gai
<Burgwork> the difference is that gai is all gpl
<adamant1988> which is why I said CNR
<adamant1988> i'd be willing to trade a few dollars for dvd functionality legally.
<adamant1988> I'm just noting that that solves a lot of the problems that the home user *could* have
<adamant1988> and legally
<adamant1988> anywho...
<adamant1988> I'll help with whatever marketing I can.. just tell me where you need me
<jenda> KenSentMe: ping
<jenda> adamant1988: have a look at the wiki and subscribe to the mailing list - you're welcome aboard. If you can do webdesign, I'm looknig for the best Spreadubuntu design available :)
<adamant1988> I can do webdesign to the extent that I know a bit about effective layouts... but I can't do the coding =\
<jenda> Hmm... neither can I ;)
* jenda needs the SU design...
<adamant1988> lol
<jenda> aloha nickm1
<jenda> hello gaz00
<gaz00> Hi jenda!
<gaz00> How's it going?
<jenda> busy busy ;)
<gaz00> that's good, isn't it?
<gaz00> being bored means that you're not doing anything useful
<jenda> gaz00: true ;)
<KenSentMe> jenda: pong
<jenda> now what did I want, Ken... :)
<KenSentMe> It has been an hour ago
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine
<jenda> there
<jenda> your response doesn't make sense to me...?
<KenSentMe> I thought you wanted to use the mag to get people into to community and not primarily just get them to use ubuntu
<KenSentMe> Maybe i misread your comment
<jenda> perhaps :)
<jenda> aloha mdke, didn't know you hang out in here :)
<jenda> (oi, what's with the cloak?)
<mdke> jenda: I just began
<jenda> cool ;)
<gnomefreak> ok as confusing as my ML reply was it was said (i hope you understand it) :(
<jenda> gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> about the contact point
<gnomefreak> just pretty much the point of contact not being above anyone in the sense of a chain of command
<jenda> gnomefreak: of course
<jenda> matthewrevell promised to raise a thread about team leadership, but it didn't happen.
<jenda> At the meeting, I proposed that we don't need a leader, and I was selected as the contact.
<jenda> and it was agreed that we will raise the leadership issue on the ML
<gnomefreak> it looked like rich (forgets lastname) had said a good idea to have a chain of command. and i think it should remaina  group effort (example CC) they vote not that mark has final say
<jenda> OMG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine needs cleanup
<jenda> of course...
<jenda> ATM, we have project leaders...
<nixternal> gnomefreak: johnson is the last name, or just nixternal ;)
<gnomefreak> oh sorry hi
<nixternal> i like the CC idea !!!
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal is attempting to package OOo 2.0.3
<gnomefreak> nixternal: did you try it on dapper?
<nixternal> nope..doin' it on edgy now
<nixternal> i need to build a dapper chroot
<gnomefreak> nixternal: let me know if it works in edgy
<nixternal> will do
<gnomefreak> jenda: im thinking we have 3-4 ubuntu memebers in the group atm but i havent counted too hard either
<gnomefreak> change that
<gnomefreak> maybe 6
<jenda> gnomefreak: it'll be more, but it's irrelevant. that would rule matt out while allowing people who don't participate to vote.
<gnomefreak> about the free web hosting would we rather have maybe a ubuntu.com domain?
<Burgwork> gnomefreak, what you need hosted?
<gnomefreak> matts gonna be extreamly busy soon if not already
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: jenda iirc asked we should get a free web host i guess he meant for the groups pages
<gnomefreak> i just closed it out :(
<Burgwork> for the marketing people stuff?
<gnomefreak> yes
<jenda> Burgwork: yep
<Burgwork> the wiki and the stuff we write can go into docteam svn
<Burgwork> or the onto the website itself
<jenda> I was just going to wirte to the list for a volunteer host
<gnomefreak> like freewebs or freeservers but its gonna hve an unofficial name in the address and im thinking we would rather be official
<jenda> Burgwork: so all stuff I need hosted I can throw at you?
<Burgwork> wiki for collaboration and stuff we are writing for the website, website for stuff we showcase
<Burgwork> what sort of stuff are we talking about?
<Burgwork> file or content?
<gnomefreak> im sure both
<gnomefreak> jendas idea
* jenda would like a central linkable repo for marketing material, both in progress and showcase.
<jenda> The wiki is not very good for this purpose, IMO
<Burgwork> nor is some offsite resource
<gnomefreak> illa gree with it but rahter have it some sort of official
<Burgwork> the docteams svn repo is a good place
<jenda> Yes it is.
<Burgwork> or we can use bzr
<jenda> svn good for me
<jenda> would that be doc.ubuntu.com?
<Burgwork> in progress stuff can be built there
<gnomefreak> ok goona have to look this up later too many things thrown at me like svn and bzr (im hoping you dont mean bazzar as in the package uploader)
<jenda> /something/somewhere/somewhat...
* jenda votes for subversion
<Burgwork> finished stuff is going to help.u.c but we can get our own subdomain and build to that
<jenda> You mean marketing.ubuntu.com/something? that would be great
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> jenda: but how?
<Burgwork> better not marketing, maybe marketingteam.ubuntu.com
<jenda> Ok
<jenda> rather long
<jenda> but OK
<jenda> why not marketing.ubuntu.com?
<jenda> or...
<gnomefreak> ok given we are official team but do you think CC will go for that?
<Burgwork> because it is not marketing
<Burgwork> is the marketing in progress stuff
<jenda> how about the slightly less official spread.ubuntu.com?
<Burgwork> that works
<gnomefreak> +1
<Burgwork> finished stuff should be on ubuntu.com somewhere, to download
<jenda> SU being the MT's main project, while all of it's projects ultimately aim to spread.ubnutu
<jenda> finished DIY stuff could go to diy.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> what is SU
<jenda> Spreadubnutu
<gnomefreak> oh should have thought that
<Burgwork> we should raise the subdomian issue on the mailing list
<gnomefreak> agreed
<Burgwork> for each subdomain, it needs a clear reason for existing
<Burgwork> ie: I think we shoudl have the following for the following reasons
<jenda> Burgwork: I'll do that
<jenda> was just gonna ask for hosting, so I'll just change it a bit ;)
<gnomefreak> i think it would be a good idea to know what sub-teams (projects) going atm for that
<Burgwork> currently the artteam is in flux
<jenda> gnomefreak: ?
<Burgwork> docteam has three currently
<Burgwork> docteam.ubuntu.com is our svn repo
<jenda> MT has 3 as well
<Burgwork> doc.ubuntu.com is our in progress docs
<jenda> (not subds, porjects)
<Burgwork> help.ubuntu.com is for finished docs and the help wiki
<gnomefreak> jenda: you mentioned like Su= you mag = sue
<gnomefreak> are those projects?
<jenda> what???
<jenda> Spreadubuntu, ubuntu magazine, media relations project
<jenda> those are the three
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> thats it?
<jenda> have a look at the wiki
<jenda> yep
<gnomefreak> ok
<jenda> no more, no less than that,
<jenda> in that order of priority and completion.
<gnomefreak> im not sure we want the name spread.ubuntu.com than would we
<gnomefreak> cause im htinking have pages for each project
<jenda> not really
<jenda> each project aims to spreadubuntu
<jenda> *spread ubuntu
<jenda> in some way or other
<gnomefreak> true
<jenda> anyway, we can discuss that on the list.
<jenda> Spreadubuntu will be the first project of the MT to get anywhere, most probably, so it will be a showcase of the team.
<jenda> marketingteam.ubuntu.com is too long to be elegant.
<gnomefreak> yeah
<jenda> marketing.ubuntu.com is... Burgwork, why again? :)
<jenda> mt.ubuntu.com is not intuitive.
<jenda> looks like Mt. Ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> lol mountain ubuntu
<jenda> Burgwork: so, who did you say will be doing the hosting?
<Burgwork> because it sounds like a place people would go to for finished projects
<jenda> Oh OK
<jenda> yes, makes sense.
<Burgwork> any ubuntu.com subdomains can be hosted by canonical
<Burgwork> note the doc team has the issue with doc.ubuntu.com, but docteam is already taken by our svn server
<gnomefreak> need CC ok though right?
<jenda> So... we need the CC's approval?
<Burgwork> pretty much, I think
<jenda> And do we need to be an official team?
<gnomefreak> ok lets get all set first and we will put it on CC agenda
<gnomefreak> were not?
<jenda> gnomefreak: just a sec ;)
<gnomefreak> i think we need to be first
<gnomefreak> iirc team meets in a CC meeting and we tell them what our plans are and they yay or nay us but i think we need to be official before bringing hosting to them
<Burgwork> if you have somethign for the CC, make certain you have something very specific and can present the entire idea
<Burgwork> the doc team has never officially been "blessed"
<Burgwork> we just sort of came into existence
<gnomefreak> they havent?
<gnomefreak> hm
<Burgwork> I would rather wait until we have something specific, like a need for a subdomain
<gnomefreak> do we have member so the doc team on MT?
<gnomefreak> s/member/members
<jenda> Burgwork: the doc team isn't official, yet has subdomains?
<jenda> gnomefreak: many
<Burgwork> jenda, afaik, it has never been blessed
<Burgwork> I could be incorrect
* gnomefreak over looked something important i think its teh locoteams that need to be blessed i think
<gnomefreak> and iirc those are only ubuntu-au or ubutu-de
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<jenda> gnomefreak: LoCoteams check
<gnomefreak> i think we should go ahead and do it whats the worst that can happen we played byu thte rules?
<jenda> they do need that
<gnomefreak> by
<gnomefreak> the
<Burgwork> basically, teams are quite informal
<jenda> I can't find anything about official teams
<Burgwork> why bother the CC if we are not asking for anything?
<gnomefreak> me neither
<gnomefreak> we will be needed thier support sooner or later no?>
<jenda> Burgwork: we need hosting
<jenda> I was going to fish for volunteers
<jenda> You suggested the subdomains...
<Burgwork> what do we need hosting for?
<jenda> what do I need to do for spread.ubnutu.com, and for C to host it there?
<jenda> Burgwork: primarily Spreadubuntu.
<jenda> hello ompaul
<gnomefreak> hello ompaul
<gnomefreak> brb doing my rounds
<jenda> Burgwork: but I'm sure the magazine will need hosting as well.
<ompaul> re
<Burgwork> does the magazine have anything to be hosted?
<jenda> Burgwork: and subsequently all other projects as they emerge.
<jenda> Burgwork: not yet.
<Burgwork> lets cross those bridges when we get to them
<jenda> Burgwork: ATM, I need to secure a spot to be able to host SU stuff
<Burgwork> then ask the CC for that specificallly
<Burgwork> build a full case, etc.
<gnomefreak> ok lets bring it up on ML see what everyones thoughts are or (meeting)
<jenda> gnomefreak: I would, if I could.
<jenda> Let me repeat the question...
<jenda> what do I need to do for spread.ubnutu.com, and for C to host it there?
<jenda> Or do I go back to writing to ask for volunteers on the ML.
<Burgwork> some initial content ideas and a general plan for who and what goes there
<gnomefreak> ompaul: do you happen to knwo the answer for that :(
<Burgwork> maybe create a wiki page/spec talkinga bout it
<Burgwork> actually, do that
<jenda> Burgwork: besides that?
<jenda> Asking the CC, right?
<jenda> Is there any page describing that?
<Burgwork> yep, create the spec, get some people to pick it apart and then take it tot he CC
<gnomefreak> i think whats hes saying is have a wiki to help our case
<Burgwork> create a spec, exactly like everything else
<gnomefreak> but we need to make sure people agree to thins
<gnomefreak> this
<Burgwork> ah, just do
<Burgwork> as the creator, you get to frame the debate
<jenda> alright, back to writing to the list.
<Burgwork> rather than debating whether or not it should exist, you can frame it as to content, within your frames
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> im scared :(
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> my LP membership changed
<ompaul> from ?
<gnomefreak> idk yet
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> -bugs
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<ompaul> looks good from here :-)
<jenda> Burgwork: I know what SU is and what it needs. I'm looking for hosting ATM, that's all there is to it. I'll try to get SU documented as best I can, but ATM, it needs graphics proposals, and for us to be able to decide which is best, we need to get them hosted.
<Burgwork> ok, cool
<Burgwork> by creating a spec, you can encourage people to collaborate on specific issues, rather than us just talk about it some more
<jenda> BTW, should I add the MT to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams ?
<jenda> Burgwork: I'm very, very busy ATM
<jenda> There is a /SpreadUbuntu page, but it's outdated.
<Burgwork> if it is your baby, it is not going anywhere until you have a good spec
<Burgwork> the CC are not going to ok something without it
<Burgwork> the doc team got our wiki move spec ripped apart at least once by the CC
<jenda> I'll try to get to it tomorrow. If I can't make it, then it's till the 11th, because I'm off.
<ompaul> jenda, phase one - update the page
<jenda> ompaul: phase one, get people to work on the graphics. They can do that while I'm not here.
<jenda> Phase two, update the page.
<jenda> Phase...
<ompaul> spread
<ompaul> just do it ;-)
<jenda> I need the hosting, will write that now.
<jenda> CC or no CC
<ompaul> if you do it right it will work
<jenda> SU needs hosting _now_.
<jenda> :)
<ompaul> jenda, look, if you have an idea it is great, if you have a plan it is more flesh on the idea, if you have a plan you will have tested some of the components
<Burgwork> even if it looks like hoops, writing a full spec will help you get other people excited
<ompaul> +1
<jenda> Great.
<jenda> But I might not have time.
<ompaul> you do have time if not today in a week
<jenda> I"m only at home for a day and a bit.
<gnomefreak> jenda: thats why you have a team to back you ;)
<jenda> yes, but by that time, the graphics can be done.
<jenda> :)
<ompaul> so if you make notes while away you can see where it is at
<gnomefreak> lets get a base wiki going and fill it in when we grab time
<jenda> /SpreadUbuntu
<jenda> Needs to be moved to /MT/SU
* jenda prods nixternal
<gnomefreak> nixternal: wake up lol
<nixternal> huh
<nixternal> hello
<nixternal> umm ;)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Burgwork: do you think i should add the MT to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams"?
<Burgwork> jenda, yes
<jenda> OK
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-04
<stromham> ...........
<nixternal> .........
<nixternal> right back atcha
<adamant1988> hey all.
<nixternal> hey adamant1988
<nixternal> sorry about you kubuntu-desktop experience ;)
<adamant1988> oh yeah, that blew.
<adamant1988> seriously screwed my computer up.
<adamant1988> I managed to get out of it with a changed boot up screen and that's all.
<nixternal> you have the kubuntu boot up?
<adamant1988> yeah.
<nixternal> thats great!!!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> blooo > brown
<adamant1988> I prefer the human colors
<adamant1988> that was the first thing I changed in KDE
* nixternal smirks with his evilish kde grin
<nixternal> im a blue/gray fan actually
<adamant1988> The human colors are much more... warm... and what's even more important they're not common.
<adamant1988> well, in computers at least.
<nixternal> i have some what grown accustomed to them messing with Ubuntu in VMware ;)
<adamant1988> haha.
<adamant1988> But, I am excited.
<nixternal> i think the best graphics from default install goto Edubuntu...but the best colors goto Xubuntu...with the worst graphics going to Kubuntu (which i hope changes with edgy)
<adamant1988> I hope that CNR pulls through on Ubuntu. That's the major thing I care about.
<nixternal> i have been in svn hell all day
<nixternal> my eyes are crossed
<nixternal> cnr?
<adamant1988> Yeah, It's kind of like Synaptic, but it's a payed service
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> i remember reading about it
<adamant1988> and the SERVICE offers LEGAL things like DVD playback.
<nixternal> i use apt for everything
<nixternal> well..all the multimedia stuff will be changing
<nixternal> what will get in, and what will stay out
<adamant1988> except, the codecs and dvd support
<nixternal> i think a majority of the multimedia stuff is going to work ootb
<adamant1988> those can't legally be included due to copyright issues.
<nixternal> ya, which is garbage
<adamant1988> Yeah, but suppose they were offered as an aisle in CNR?
<nixternal> they can be added, but it kills the whole free thing with Ubuntu
<adamant1988> That's not Ubuntu doing that, it's CNR. Ubuntu stays free and everyone gets their program.
<nixternal> plus it would cost Canonical/Ubuntu to get licensing also
<nixternal> that is why you pay so much for Linspire and that stuff in the stores
<adamant1988> Linspire has a lot going for it, but CNR is amazing.
<adamant1988> just the aisles feature makes like so easy for people.
<nixternal> you know what Linspire has going for it???  The price...I have bought 4 of the linspire machines from fry's electronics at $100 each
<adamant1988> haha.
<nixternal> that is it
<adamant1988> but seriously... think about this man
<nixternal> i have used linspire, never again
<nixternal> linspire likes to lock you out of a bunch of stuff
<adamant1988> you boot up CNR on your new ubuntu computer, all of the software you installed is in an aisle, you click it one time and all of your programs and such are downloaded and installed.
<nixternal> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4714029?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<adamant1988> I think linspire is going to become more prominent soon... freespire is due for release in August, that's going to change the game a bit.
<nixternal> that is $129 all day..granted it is cheap as can be..but great Linux boxes
<adamant1988> I'm being a bit hopeful here, but if Ubuntu offers CNR that could change the game a lot.
<nixternal> you know..there is a gentlemen who created a spec, that wants to do a stent traveling and researching Ubuntu users and the community...i would love to see what he comes up with...there is so much to his gig..let me see if i can find his spec
<nixternal> his info would be huge for Ubuntu Marketing also
<adamant1988> no doubt.
<adamant1988> send that to my email.
<adamant1988> adamant1988 at gmail
<adamant1988> I have to go :)
<nixternal> ok
<jsgotangco> nixternal: the anthropological survey?
<jsgotangco> nixternal: he went to paris, very nice guy
<nixternal> yes jsgotangco
<nixternal> exactly the one
<nixternal> i wanted to catch that on TS or gobby when it happened
<nixternal> his idea is brilliant
<jsgotangco> i think he also went to guadec
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-fieldwork
<nixternal> there it is
<nixternal> how well does evolution work in kde i wonder
<bimberi> hopefully better than in gnome
<nixternal> well..i settled for Thunderbird, running the Lightning extension
<nixternal> i needed an email client that had calendar built in...kontact is getting old quick
<bimberi> :)
<Cody> stromham?
<genommen> hello
<genommen> is anyone around?
<kb3hkg> hello
<stromham> hi
<kb3hkg> where is everyone? I see them all on but no responses
<stromham> why?
<tonyyarusso> Boo!
<kb3hkg> just curious, from the emails it seemed like a lot of discussion occured on here so I figured I'd sign on
<stromham> what emails?
<kb3hkg> from the marketing email list
<stromham> hmmm
<Cody> hmmm
<stromham> hmm
<Cody> hmmmmmm
<stromham> hehehe
<Cody> mwahahaha
<Cody> (sry)
<stromham> Muwhahahahaha
<Cody> :D
<stromham> (lol)
<stromham> :P
<Cody> :P
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 44 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu slashdot search WGA
<Cody> aaahhhh, I was hoping for a storm though
<Gobotu> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/07/03/2358206&from=rss | Planning the Future of Privacy at Microsoft
<Gobotu> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/07/02/1314254&from=rss | Microsoft Denies the Windows Kill Switch
<Gobotu> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/06/30/179257&from=rss | Windows Genuine Advantage Makes Few Friends
<Gobotu> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/06/29/2318251&from=rss | Microsoft Sued Over WGA
<stromham> Gobotu urls
<Gobotu> no urls seen yet for channel #ubuntu-marketing
<tonyyarusso> Whoa!
<tonyyarusso> Weather?
<nixternal> wth
<tonyyarusso> What codes does it use?  (What is KAPA?)
<stromham> Gobotu search goubuntu
<Gobotu> goubuntu: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/goubuntu-bugs
<Cody> hmmm...
<stromham> Gobotu search icoa codes
<Gobotu> icoa codes: http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Stockholm+Arlanda+Airport,+Sweden+(ICOA+code)
<Cody> Gobotu 8ball Will windows die?
* Gobotu shakes the magic 8-ball... all signs point to yes
<stromham> yessssssss
<Cody> Oh yeah...
<stromham> Gobotu tube
<Gobotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'Gobotu: help tube'
* tonyyarusso guesses
<stromham> Gobotu help tube
<Gobotu> tube [district|circle|metropolitan|central|jubilee|bakerloo|waterloo_city|hammersmith_city|victoria|eastlondon|northern|piccadilly]  => display tube service status for the specified line(Docklands Light Railway is not currently supported), tube stations => list tube stations (not lines) with problems
<kb3hkg> interesting
<tonyyarusso> Gobotu weather msp
<Gobotu> couldn't find weather data for MSP
<nixternal> NO MORE SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!
* tonyyarusso guesses wrong.
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Sorry.
* tonyyarusso runs away
<nixternal> hehe
<stromham> Gobotu weather nps
<Gobotu> couldn't find weather data for NPS
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 47 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<nixternal> all of a sudden this channel when nuts
<stromham> Gobotu help weather
<Gobotu> weather <ICAO> => display the current weather at the location specified by the ICAO code [Lookup your ICAO code at http://www.nws.noaa.gov/tg/siteloc.shtml - this will also store the ICAO against your nick, so you can later just say "weather", weather => display the current weather at the location you last asked for
<kb3hkg> yeah what happened
<Cody> excuse me, but the other 20 people in this room should leave or be active. Thank you.
<stromham> lol
* stromham agrees
<kb3hkg> i agree, nothing like coming to a full room with no one talking
<Cody> Gobotu can take care of that though...
<stromham> i am getting you attention
<stromham> Gobotu attack md5sum DCC
<stromham> Gobotu say ok
<stromham> lol j/k
<stromham> scary stuff DCC
<jsgotangco> hmmm???
<stromham> hmmmmm
<adamant1988> hello all
<stromham> hermmm
<Cody> hmmmmmm
<Cody> hmmmm
<stromham> grrrr
<nixternal> !kops
<nixternal> ;)
<Cody> ;)
<stromham> Gobotu opme
<Gobotu> done
<jsgotangco> lots of noise here lately
<Cody> Gobotu opme
<Gobotu> sure
<Cody> oh yeah
<stromham> we have power
<nixternal> Gobotu: get the hell out of here!
<stromham> Gobotu stromham?
<Gobotu> stromham is my master.
<stromham> Gobotu goubuntu?
<Gobotu> goubuntu is a community effort to show unbutu to the masses and show people that its a great OS. SEE also #goubuntu.
<stromham> Gobotu cody?
<Gobotu> cody is admin in the goubuntu project.
<Cody> thats me
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Gobotu> can do!
<nixternal> you guys door to door salesmen?
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<nixternal> we shoot those in chicago ;)
<jsgotangco> jeezz
<stromham> yessssssssssssss
<nixternal> wow the ignorance
<stromham> yesssssssssss
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 51 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<Cody> yesssssssssssssssssssssssss
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 51 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> lol
<stromham> HAHAHAHA
<Cody> MWAHHAHHAHAHAHF
<stromham> he will be back...
<stromham> autojoin
<stromham> love it
<Cody> <3
<Cody> sooooooo
<Cody> Which one of you is Jenda?
<stromham> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 53 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<Cody> It would be jenda wouldn't it...
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 53 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 53 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of 1524 meter
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
<Cody> mwahahahha
<stromham> he will be back then he can insult
<adamant1988> wow... busy chatting today
<Cody> Gobotu is quite the chatter box
<stromham> yea
<Cody> he is back
<stromham> lol
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a squishy enema-bucketful of milk-livered rat retch
<stromham> yes!
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a pribbling petrification of rank pus
<Cody> ewwww....
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu steals jenda's mojo for fun
<adamant1988> 0_0
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu registers jenda's name with 50 known spammers for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to use perl for 3 weeks for fun
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a spur-galled enema-bucketful of pickled rat-farts
<stromham> lol ^^6
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu registers jenda's name with 50 known spammers for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
<Cody> its always rats
* Gobotu smacks jenda in the face with a burlap sack full of broken glass for fun
<Cody> ow
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
* Gobotu pushes jenda past the Shoe Event Horizon for fun
<Gobotu> jenda is a bawdy heap of pribbling eel ooze
<stromham> owch
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu puts jenda in the Total Perspective Vortex for fun
<stromham> i want the customer appericatation bat one
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to use emacs for text editing for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu submits jenda's photo to the people at SA for photoshopping for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu replaces jenda's Astroglide with JB Weld for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu whacks jenda with the cluebat for fun
<Cody> holy crap, jenda is on: #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-doc #easyubuntu-dev #ubuntu-cz +#freenode-social #ubuntu #easyubuntu #ubuntu-marketing #ubuntuforums ##help-unofficial #cz #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-meeting ##cooking #Uncyclopedia
<stromham> lol
<Cody> cooking?
<stromham> im one more than that
<stromham> i think
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu pokes jenda in the eye for fun
<stromham> owie
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu dispenses jenda's email address to a few hundred 'bulk mailing services' for fun
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a coughed-up heap of hasty-witted buzzard gizzards
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu pokes jenda with a rusty nail for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to use perl for 3 weeks for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu replaces jenda's KY with elmer's clear wood glue for fun
<Cody> Gobotu jenda is a coughed-up heap of hasty-witted buzzard gizzards
<Gobotu> done
<Cody> Gobotu jenda?
<Gobotu> jenda is a coughed-up heap of hasty-witted buzzard gizzards
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu removes debian from jenda's system for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu fills jenda's Visene eyedrop bottle with lime juice for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu puts jenda in a nest of camel spiders for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to browse the web with IE for fun
<stromham> lol~!!!
<stromham> thats torture
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu makes jenda watch reruns of "Blue's Clues" for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu gives jenda's phone number to Borg for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu counts "1, 2, 5... er... 3!" and hurls the Holy Handgrenade Of Antioch at jenda for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu signs jenda up for getting hit on the head lessons for fun
<Cody> man jenda...
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu rm -rf's jenda for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu puts sugar between jenda's bedsheets for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu ties jenda to a chair and forces them to listen to 'N Sync at full blast for fun
<stromham> lol
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu farts in jenda's general direction for fun
<stromham> hahahaha
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu signs jenda up for line dancing classes at the local senior center for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
<Cody> hehe
* Gobotu steals jenda's mojo for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu signs jenda up for line dancing classes at the local senior center for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu ties jenda to a chair and forces them to listen to 'N Sync at full blast for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to use words like "irregardless" and "administrate" (thereby sounding like a real dumbass)" for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu rm -rf's jenda for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu puts "alias vim=emacs" in jenda's /etc/profile for fun
<adamant1988> *sigh*
<stromham> im trying to get the good one
<stromham> im trying to get the good one
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu donkey punches jenda for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu smacks jenda in the face with a burlap sack full of broken glass for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu turns over jenda to Agent Smith to be "bugged" for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu signs jenda up for AOL for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu puts lye in jenda's coffee for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu uses jenda as a biological warfare study for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu tattoos the Windows symbol on jenda's ass for fun
<stromham> lol
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu attempts to hotswap jenda's RAM for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu ties jenda to a chair and forces them to listen to 'N Sync at full blast for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to stare at an incredibly frustrating and seemingly neverending IRC political debate for fun
<stromham> i hate those >.<
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu casts jenda into the fires of Mt. Doom. for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu dances upon the grave of jenda's ancestors. for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu hands jenda a poison ivy joint for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu forces jenda to use perl for 3 weeks for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu gives jenda's phone number to Borg for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu uses jenda as a biological warfare study for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu signs jenda up for getting hit on the head lessons for fun
<stromham> crap
<Cody> Stromham insult jenda
<stromham> im done
<stromham> i wanted gobotu to use the bat
<Cody> ok
<stromham> one more
<Cody> Gobotu insult jenda
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
<Gobotu> jenda is a sausage-snorfling accumulation of elf-skinned bat toenails
* Gobotu does the Australian Death Grip on jenda for fun
<stromham> Gobotu lart jenda for fun
* Gobotu swaps jenda's shampoo with nair for fun
<Cody> MWAHAHA
<stromham> crap
<stromham> so lets bump this
<stromham> Gobotu help
<Gobotu> help topics: core, auth, keywords [31 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, cal, dice, dns, excuse, fortune, freshmeat, host, insult|msginsult, karmastats|karma, lart, math, nickserv, opme, qauth|quath, quotes, remind, roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, search, seen, slashdot, spell, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver]  (help <topic> for more info)
<stromham> Gobotu help tube
<Gobotu> tube [district|circle|metropolitan|central|jubilee|bakerloo|waterloo_city|hammersmith_city|victoria|eastlondon|northern|piccadilly]  => display tube service status for the specified line(Docklands Light Railway is not currently supported), tube stations => list tube stations (not lines) with problems
<Cody> Gobotu spell jenda
<Gobotu> jenda: Jenda, Jena, kinda, Jenna, Wenda, Jandy, junta, Kendal, Kendra, Janeta, Neda, Jeana, Jed, Jen, Jenda's, Jerad, end, Jeanna, Canad, gonad, Gena, Jada, Jana, Jedd, Jedi, Jeni, Jenn, Jeno, Glenda, agenda, Jena's
<Cody> hello driz
<stromham> Gobotu tube circle
<Gobotu> No Problems on the circle line.
<stromham> Gobotu help wserver
<Gobotu> wserver <uri> => try and determine what webserver <uri> is using
<Cody> Gobotu insult driz
<Gobotu> driz is a swag-bellied bucket of lewd-minded buzzard gizzards
<driz> hello
<Cody> sry about that
<Cody> how are you?
<driz> lmao
<driz> good
<stromham> Gobotu wserver spreadubuntu.com
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu.com is running Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.0.54 OpenSSL/0.9.7g
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu.com redirects to http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gobotu> www.ubuntu.com is running Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.0.54 OpenSSL/0.9.7g
<stromham> Gobotu qauth
<Gobotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'Gobotu: help qauth'
<stromham> Gobotu help qauth
<Gobotu> quath plugin: handles Q auths. topics set, identify
<Cody> If you'd like join a decent channel, without the likes of jenda, please join #goubuntu
<stromham> lol no cody noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Cody> ?
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 3 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> lo j/k
<stromham> cody i was kiddin
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 3 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<Cody> I know
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 3 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu help
<Gobotu> help topics: core, auth, keywords [31 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, cal, dice, dns, excuse, fortune, freshmeat, host, insult|msginsult, karmastats|karma, lart, math, nickserv, opme, qauth|quath, quotes, remind, roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, search, seen, slashdot, spell, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver]  (help <topic> for more info)
<Cody> driz is in #goubuntu
<hybrid> what the hell is goin on here?
<driz> its a mess
<Cody> not much
<Cody> head on over to #goubuntu for a good chat
<stromham> Gobotu insult hybrid
<Gobotu> hybrid is an onion-eyed ass-full of evil cat hair
<stromham> lol
<stromham> Gobotu lart hybrid for cussing
* Gobotu enrolls hybrid in Visual Basic 101 for cussing
<stromham> Gobotu lart hybrid for cussing
* Gobotu pours sand into hybrid's oatmeal for cussing
<stromham> Gobotu lart hybrid for cussing
* Gobotu mixes epoxy into hybrid's toothpaste for cussing
<hybrid> did jenda approve that bot?
<stromham> nope
<stromham> i dont care what that guy thinks
<hybrid> then what is it doing here
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a villainous assload of frothy pus
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a vain heap of lumpish rat retch
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a swag-bellied plate of crook-pated dog vomit
<hybrid> uh iirc he is chanown
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a saucyspleened plate of bawdy red dye number-9
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a malt-wormy coagulation of horn-beat rat-farts
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a swag-bellied thimbleful of hedge-born cat bladders
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a tempestuous ooze of boil-brained fish heads
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a tottering ooze of weather-bitten chicken piss
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a saucyspleened half-mouthful of petrified seagull puke
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a fen-sucked quart of evil Stimpy-drool
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a left-over enema-bucketful of unintelligent pond scum
<Gobotu> jenda is a beef-witted pile of off-color pus
<Gobotu> jenda is an uninspiring mound of fawning snake assholes
<Gobotu> jenda is a hugger-muggered assload of gleeking dung
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a pointy-nosed plate of left-over poop
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a hacked-up ooze of puking fish heads
<driz> WTF
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a beef-witted bucket of puny slurpee-backwash
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a cockered gob of folly-fallen bug spit
<stromham> Gobotu insult jenda
<Gobotu> jenda is a churlish plate of pickled armadillo snouts
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAO
<Gobotu> couldn't find weather data for KAO
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 6 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu roulette
<Gobotu> stromham: chamber 1 of 6 => +click+
<hybrid> why dont you go troll else where?
<stromham> Gobotu roulette
<Gobotu> stromham: chamber 2 of 6 => +click+
<stromham> Gobotu roulette
<Gobotu> stromham: chamber 3 of 6 => +click+
<stromham> Gobotu roulette
<Gobotu> stromham: chamber 4 of 6 => +click+
<stromham> Gobotu roulette
<Gobotu> stromham: chamber 5 of 6 => *BANG*
* Gobotu reloads
<stromham> ouwch
<stromham> Gobotu roulette
<Gobotu> stromham: chamber 1 of 6 => +click+
<stromham> Gobotu why did spreadubuntu try to copy us?
<Gobotu> no clue
<stromham> i see
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 7 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 7 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 7 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Cody> we are spamming this room
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 7 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<driz> Why?
<stromham> fun
<Cody> yeah
<driz> i see
<stromham> o i was saying that was fun
<stromham> but thats not why
<hybrid> why dont you grow up and get a life?
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 8 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 8 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Cody> we won't be on here tomorrow, so don't worry
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu weather KAPA
<Gobotu> 1 hours, 8 minutes ago, on Tue Jul 04 02:53:00 UTC 2006, the wind was blowing at a speed of 3.60 meters per second (8.06 miles per hour) from the South/Southeast at KAPA. The temperature was 15.6 degrees Celsius (60.1 degrees Fahrenheit), and the pressure was 1027 hPa (30.00 inHg). The relative humidity was 80.2%. There were a few clouds at a height of 244 meters (800 feet), scattered clouds at a height of
<Gobotu> 1524 meter (5000 feet) and broken clouds at a height of 2743 meters (9000 feet).   There was  of precipitation in the last hour. There was 9.91 mm (0.39 inches) of precipitation in the last 3 to 6 hours.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Cody> Gobotu help
<Gobotu> help topics: core, auth, keywords [31 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, cal, dice, dns, excuse, fortune, freshmeat, host, insult|msginsult, karmastats|karma, lart, math, nickserv, opme, qauth|quath, quotes, remind, roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, search, seen, slashdot, spell, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver]  (help <topic> for more info)
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<driz> you guys are retartesd
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<Cody> Gobotu GoUbuntu vs. SpreadUbuntu?
<Gobotu> GoUbuntu vs. SpreadUbuntu is an evil battle easily won by GoUbuntu for it rocks.
<stromham> lol spell
<stromham> <driz> you guys are retartesd
<stromham> lol
<stromham> Gobotu spell retartesd
<Gobotu> retartesd: retarded, retorted, retards, retraced, retarders, retested, retorts, rotated, rotates, tartest, retarder's
<driz> your late
<stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<stromham> im done
<driz> wow the Bot is retaeted too
<Cody> can't spell, can you?
<driz> nope
<stromham> Gobotu part #ubuntu-marketing
<nixternal> i love the op control around here and the rest of the community!!!
<nixternal> gg all
<driz> lol
<nixternal> i goto the the ubuntu-ops and call um, nothing, call the freenode ops, nothing
<driz> Gobotu part #ubuntu-marketing
<Gobotu> insufficient "join" auth (have 10, need 50)
<nixternal_> wheee
<nixternal> hmm..now it is very quiet in here
<driz> ya
<Cody> we can take care of that...
<nixternal> no thank you...your spamming was enough earlier
<nixternal> keep that stupid bot out of this channel
<bimberi> seconded
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, against the CoC or not, I wouldn't mind it if you or stromham decided to kick rocks
<nixternal> ty
<driz> Gobotu part #ubuntu-marketing
<Gobotu> insufficient "join" auth (have 10, need 50)
<stromham> Gobotu part #ubuntu-marketing
<stromham> i have the power
<driz> well keep it out
<nixternal> good, take it elsewhere then
<stromham> spyder_ have fun
<stromham> heellloooo?
<stromham> bye guys but remember im always watching
<nixternal> and let there be peace among the channel ;)
<driz> what was their problems before
<nixternal> they were retarded?
<nixternal> were, still are
<darkmatter_> pretty much
<nixternal> stromham still has spyder_ in here...so that is why his dumb a$$ keeps popping in
<driz> is that a bot?
<nixternal> don't know..it says it is, but i doubt it
<driz> well cant someone in control of this channel block them out
<darkmatter_> well.. I have no power here... but he'd better keep it clean in #ubuntuforums if he rejoins... I'm watching....
<nixternal> good deal darkmatter_
<nixternal> tonight was reason enough to cause me to speak to the op's crew for membership
<darkmatter_> we really need to have some op power spread in here
<driz> how do you get to be a memeber
<driz> ?
<driz> or op?
<darkmatter_> I'm already an op in other places... I should apply as well
<nixternal> gotta become and Ubuntu Member or a Kubuntu Member, and then prove your case to Seveas and Riddell that you need to be an op
<nixternal> s/and/an
<darkmatter_> I don't take to trolling kindly
<driz> ell i am a newbie so i doubt they will pick me
<driz> well*
<nixternal> it is stupid, now I have a log that i have to sift through in order to find any of the conversation pieces prior
<darkmatter_> you need membership to op #ubuntu-marketing??
<darkmatter_> hmmm
<nixternal> i think so
<nixternal> since it is part of the Ubuntu community
<nixternal> the whole ubuntu- naming scheme
<nixternal> i will say however, this server is far better then enterthegame's, where i spent many years doing all kinds of admin stuff and what not...i couldn't do that stuff anymore...
<nixternal> etg had some of the dumbest people you could imagine troll
<darkmatter_> aye...
<darkmatter_> I <3 freenode
<nixternal> only issue here were the recent attacks..but they fixed it quickly...and the password i use on here, i could care less if anyone grabbed
<nixternal> my old password...whoopy doo, now you know the name of a dead rat my daughter had years ago ;)
<darkmatter_> lol
<driz> i see that i have a lot to learn....cause i'm lost
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you shall learn driz
<driz> thats why i'm always on these channels
<nixternal> driz... http://www.freenode.net   has a lot of good info in the faq section to get you ripping and roaring here
<darkmatter_> I changed mine after the attack to something uber convoluted
<nixternal> oh ya...now mine is an old dog i had, hax0rized ;)
<darkmatter_> and somewhat disturbing... lol
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> actually..i dont' even use it, as i have the /quote nickserv identify script rock for me on connect
<darkmatter_> sigh... I realy need to continue my rewrite of the slab... being lazy.. lol
<driz> what's the best way to learn how to do scripts and stuff
<nixternal> all depends on the type of scripts
<nixternal> i am using konversation, so it uses mostly bash and python scripts
<driz> I like Gaim
<darkmatter_> we're thinking (actually... I'm the one who initialized the thinking) of starting a community dist of ubuntu
<nixternal> however, if konversation doesn't get their stuff together about the tabs, and me not having enough room for 14 channels, then i am going back to irssi
<driz> i like  konversation
<driz> but gaim for all the other chats outhere togother
<nixternal> i use kopete and konversation..however i can use irssi and bumblebee or whatever it is called...
<driz> wow offtopic
<nixternal> right now OT is better then the trolling and the spam ;)
<driz> i thought irsi is the same as konvo (sorry for teh newbness)
<nixternal> irssi is command line
<nixternal> similar to BitchX and ircii
<driz> oh i tried to use chat on the command line but nada
<darkmatter_> off topic is fine in low periods... especially when there's nothing else to do
<darkmatter_> ;)
<nixternal> exactly
<driz> man I just don't see how to fit all these things inmy head
<darkmatter_> as long as its clean/friendly/safe conversation... who cares
<nixternal> my thoughts exactly
<driz> I am so young :'( and I just started linux now my head hurts because i am trying to learn and do so many things at once
<nixternal> best time to start
<darkmatter_> damn... I'm going to need to mock some of this up before I start coding it....
<nixternal> im 32, and im still a newbie to it all
<nixternal> i have been playing with Linux since the early days..almost the beginning, about a year to two after
<darkmatter_> I've been using unices all my life damn near... I started on linux with slackware 3.2
<darkmatter_> and I still have a long way to go
<driz> i heard about slackware on tllts
<nixternal> i have always used linux though server wise, and messed around with it as a desktop with Red Hat, Corel, Mandrake, SuSe, Slackware, Yellowdog, Debian, Caldera, Mepis, Gentoo, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu......
<nixternal> you name it
<driz> wow
<darkmatter_> 20 years of computing... a week ago some guy called me a 'guru'... lol... I told him he's insane....
<nixternal> i took a couple of years off from Linux though, as the marketing and the way the linux community in a whole was working in opposite directions, pushed me away
<darkmatter_> 'guru'??? gimme another 29 years... then maybe
<nixternal> a year and a half ago, i kept hearing about Ubuntu...so i came here and tried it out...having' turned back since...and i only use Kubuntu for everything now
<nixternal> you want to see guru, you need to check out crimsun
<driz> how do you do that
<nixternal> do what?
<driz> I try but so many things require windows
<nixternal> anything and everything you can do in windows, i can do right here on linux
<nixternal> maybe some games, but i don't game
<driz> me neither not on computers
<nixternal> but like i said, everything you can do on windows, you can do on linux
<driz> what if you get a software thats windows only in the back and you need to use it how would you do that (basically is it possible)?
<adamant1988> Driz, that's where WINE, Crossover, and Cedega come in.
<driz> ok.
<adamant1988> They won't run EVERYTHING, but they can run a healthy bit.
<adamant1988> I run photoshop using crossover.
<driz> good to know
<driz> wow
<driz> amazing i did not know that!!!
<nixternal> i don't use wine at all..and everything photoshop can do, gimp can do just as well..and gimp is better for a beginner then photoshop is
<driz> Ya i use Gimp
<adamant1988> Nixternal, create a feature layer in GIMP for me.
<nixternal> did you not see the beginner section adamant1988...i fall into that ;)
<nixternal> im sure it can be done though
<adamant1988> it can be emulated at the expense of time
<nixternal> you can script it to take away the time portion...next excuse? ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> basically in order to create a feature layer you have to create a copy of the image completed thus far and manipulate that.
<adamant1988> if you want to ever add anything to those layers you have to repeat the process.
<nixternal> i work with 1-4 layers at most ;)
<nixternal> anything more then that is way to involved for me
<adamant1988> I somtimes work with 90
<nixternal> thats insane
<driz> DAMN!!!!
<adamant1988> You can see where the difference is... feature layers are a must for me..
<adamant1988> that's why I bother running photoshop, otherwise I'd spend the time to learn GIMP... but as it stands gimp can't do what I need it to..
<nixternal> so you use crossover for photoshop then?
<adamant1988> yeah
<adamant1988> I don't know if it works for illustrator, but I was never big on illustrator so I could probably spend the time to learn inkscape.
<adamant1988> I discovered why it screwed my gradients up though
<driz> :-?
<adamant1988> I had the gradients on the same layer
<adamant1988> it was a pretty newbish mistake -_-
<driz> cool graphics artist do cool jobs
<adamant1988> but yeah driz if there's a will there is a way
<adamant1988> virtualization is slow but it has a much higher success rate for running software.
<driz> virtualization?
<driz> i should have googled sorry
<nixternal> haha..who sent the sunglasses image for the LP image?
<adamant1988> yes, virtualization/emulation will basically run another OS inside a window for you
<nixternal> that is awesome
<driz> oh ok
<adamant1988> and you can install programs and run them inside that 'os'... the problem is that the OS will run very slowly compared to the real thing, so if you want to run a graphics intensive program like a game you're a bit sol.
<driz> i am building a computer i have a case but now i think i'm in over my head
<adamant1988> building a computer is actually very easy
<adamant1988> The hardest part will be making sure everything is compatible.
<driz> But thats not it, I need a Processor and motherboard, and everyone i ask says something different.
<adamant1988> ask two people what linux distro you should use and you won't get the same answer, doesn't mean either person is wrong.
<driz> True.
<adamant1988> before you build anything you need to clearly define what you want
<adamant1988> and then work down from there.
<driz> so basically you saying i should do my own thing. not basedon peoples
<driz> based on*
<adamant1988> It's an unfortunate truth of humanity that people are biased and people are stupid.
<driz> yup.
<adamant1988> basing anything on the OPINION  of another human being is asking for trouble.
<adamant1988> Make it easier on yourself and decide for yourself what you need.
<driz> true thanks
<driz> now i will stop asking people
<adamant1988> You should still ask.
<adamant1988> just ask the people who are 100% knowledgable.
<driz> Ya, I know a couple.
<adamant1988> IRC is a bad place, but your local pc parts store will likely give you a good idea of compatibility problems and what might BEST serv your needs.
<driz> ya i'm going there when i have enough money.
<driz> microcenter is the only good one i know in my area
<nixternal> driz: where are you at?
<nixternal> microcenter is right up the road from me
<driz> Boston
<nixternal> ahhh..im in chicago
<driz> lol
<nixternal> brokton?
<driz> wow
<adamant1988> worlds apart :)
<driz> nope
<adamant1988> I'm thinking about putting Linspire on my laptop and giving it a test run.
<nixternal> my best friend is from brokton..that is the biggest pos area i have ever seen
<nixternal> pak the cah in the fwont yawd
<driz> lol ya its trully ghetto too
<driz> I know many people from there
<nixternal> fanuel hall?
<nixternal> the salty dog
<driz> lol
<nixternal> i know boston ;)
<driz> good
<nixternal> enough to get drunk really
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> oh god. THEM... I played Splinter Cell with someone from manhattan for about 9 mos. they can't pronounce 'r' for anything.
<nixternal> been to the cheers bar, the salty dog..the good places
<driz> the only place i have been since my 5 years here
<adamant1988> That just reminded me of that sorry lol
<adamant1988> Listening to some guy talk about playing "Dahts" with his team for a few months and having no clue what he's talking about will stick with you
<driz> LOL!!!
<driz> seems like a funny story
<adamant1988> it was
<adamant1988> I finally figured it out and he realized that I'd been faking having a clue what he'd been talking about
<driz> lol m
<driz> i have done that before
<adamant1988> it occured to me when the worde "cooha" (core) became a comonplace part of our conversations.
<driz> wow
<adamant1988> I deciphered it one night and everything fell into place. I had one of those "AHA" moments where I opened my fat mouth and was like "NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU'VE BEEN TALKING ABOUT"
<driz> oh man!!!!
<driz> i have so many hof those when my friends dont understand a word in what i'm saying
<driz> accent being Haitian
<adamant1988> it would take me a while, but I'd learn to understand you
<adamant1988> i'm usually pretty good with accents.  There's a man from Isreal who regularly comes into my workplace... I'm the only one in the building who understands him.
<driz> well its not that bad anymore but sometimes i get nervous and BAM!!! you won't understand a word.
<driz> i had an egyptian pofessor soming in my class and he wasn't able to say shiite muslums(sp). he would say "shit" and i would giggle
<driz> coming*
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> the pastor at my fiance's church can't say muslim. he says "mahslim"
<driz> wow
<driz> well good to know you guys I'll make sure to visit this channel in the morning. see ya....need sleep.
<adamant1988> night
<hybrid> sleep pfft
<jenda> ARGH
<jenda> A few ops added. Should be enough. I'm sorry.
<nixternal> hehe jenda...ignore only worked so much ;)
<jenda> Yeah... I'll get back to what GoUbuntu is later...
<nixternal> i don't need to know..because as of right now, i could care less, as it has nothing to do with the Ubuntu community, and definately doesn't understand the definition of Ubuntu
<hybrid> jenda: have you learned your lesson?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b *!*@c-24-9-*-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> lol
<hybrid> jenda: i have logs if you need them
<nixternal> i have plenty and so does jenda and ubuntulog
<hybrid> ah good
<jenda> hybrid: there are quite a few ops around, it's just that none were around.
<jenda> err...
<nixternal> that is the bad thing, is their ignorance will be displayed on the intarweb ;)
<hybrid> heh
<jenda> Just woke up ;)
<hybrid> i getcha
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> go jenda go !!!
<hybrid> FATALITY
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> haha :)
* jenda writes a frag
<jenda> Late, but it still counts
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> better late then never
<nixternal> jenda, there is a great logo in the email for the LP
<nixternal> i got a chuckle out of it
<bimberi_> lol, that was me :P
<nixternal> you sent that bimberi_?
<nixternal> i knew exactly what it was as soon as i seen it!!!
<bimberi_> :)
<nixternal> and it even has a hint of Ubuntu coloring to it
<nixternal> thats when i was like, omyperfect
<bimberi_> yep, tried to get that dapper orange effect :)
<nixternal> definately is a classic
<nixternal> no doubt about that
<bimberi_> cheers :)
<bimberi_> i think it would be a good LP emblem.  I bit lighthearted
<nixternal> exactly
<bimberi_> s/I/A/
<ormiret> +1 on the orange sunglasses
<ormiret> :)
<bimberi_> the guys on LugRadio mention orange sunglasses a bit.  Usually in reference to Mac users :)
<nixternal> blue blockers!!!!
<nixternal> thats what they are called
<nixternal> hahah
<Burgundavia> jenda: can I collect some ops from you? I am almost always on
<jenda> Burgundavia: you already did ;)
<nixternal> i figured you had some Burgundavia, just thought you was out
<Burgundavia> I was
<nixternal> thats why i didn't mess with you
<Burgundavia> in fact, I was out in both places :0
<nixternal> when you are on, i know cuz you are chattin' it up in docs...didn't see you so i went elsewher
<Burgundavia> :)
<jenda> There. Your two nicks made it harder ;)
<nixternal> i just noticed lilo was in here...thanks lilo for the response btw...very much appreciated, although you probably hopped in after it quieted down
* jenda waves at lilo
<nixternal> jenda, i went everywhere
<nixternal> you seen me in ops chan with the !ops and !kops
<nixternal> lol
<Burgundavia> ubuntu channels seem to pretty high on the trolled list
<jenda> yep ;)
<nixternal> i was like..what next...i msg'd lilo, got an away message and never looked back
<Madpilot> was someone trolling here?
<nixternal> hah
<jenda> This was a SU specific troll
<nixternal> go figure
<jenda> <stromham> Gobotu spreadubuntu?
<jenda> <Gobotu> spreadubuntu is a rip off of goubuntu and is dead.
<jenda> For a sample, Madpilot
<nixternal> jenda: i thought that, but kept my mouth shut...i held onto my CoC copy like it was the bible trying to hold back!!
<nixternal> ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<Madpilot> ah. stromham got removed from #ubuntu a while ago - Gobotu is his bot
<nixternal> he has 4 aliases from what i have seen
<nixternal> him, cody, and spyder, plus the bot
<Madpilot> fun
<Madpilot> jenda, if you need another op for here, I'm already an #ubuntu op
<Burgundavia> jenda: are you a ubuntu member yet?
<nixternal> ya Burgundavia he got in
<Burgundavia> nixternal: ok, just wondering
<nixternal> you should have seen the CC meeting, they got owned by Jenda supporteers
<nixternal> ;)
* nixternal is going up next time
<hybrid> nixternal: can i vote against you?
<hybrid> :p
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> i love you though
<nixternal> don't let anyone know
<nixternal> that is between you and i
<hybrid> ah ok
<hybrid> hush hush
<nixternal> lol
* jenda looks away
<KenSentMe> Good morning
<mvirkkil> KenSentMe: morning
<jenda> morn
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> cool.
<bimberi> jenda: what's the list of ops? so we know who to ping next time
<mdke> you can do /msg chanserv access #channel list
<bimberi> mdke: thanks :)
<nixternal_> g'nite all
<KenSentMe> good night
<mindspin> hi ompaul
<ompaul> morning mindspin
<mindspin> silbs are you around?
<silbs> mindspin: yes
<mindspin> and have a bit of time?
<silbs> mindspin: I  have a few minutes now, but have a mtg scheduled in 15 min, What's up?
<mindspin> I'm spinning the idea of handing ubuntu Laptops to selected journalists and asking them to write about their "ubuntu experience", I think we should target journalists from regular papers and Life style magazines
<mindspin> so we can approach the less tehie-oriented ones
<mindspin> techie
<mindspin> any chance to get this supported by canonical in any way?
<mindspin> I'll write it in more detailed way to the list
<silbs> It sounds like a good idea.  What do you mean by support?  I like the idea and there may be a way we can help.  But if you mean "we buy the laptops and ship them around the world to people we don't know", my first reaction is that chances are slim.
<Madpilot> make up a good proposal, fire it off to the list - the worst Mark will say is "No" ;)
<mindspin> maybe canonical cann push hardware vendors to support it in any way, and yes, the main point is getting the machines
<silbs> to make is successful I would think there needs to be a "high touch" element to it - a local person (marketing or LoCo team member) working with the journalist, available for help and interview
<mindspin> indeed
<silbs> the jourmalist also has to have some interest in it - having a laptop show up in the post isn't very practical and doesn't guarantee a story
<mindspin> I just wanted a first reaction from you, I#ll point it out in detail on the list
<KenSentMe> mindspin: do you think about giving the laptops to journalists, or do they have to send them back?
<Madpilot> Canonical already did a large laptop project, sending them out to community members last year
<mindspin> I#m thinking of "advocates" supporting the journalists
<mindspin> the main thing in PR is personal contact
<KenSentMe> And by the way. I someone wants to test ubuntu, they sure would like to know how hard it is to install
<silbs> it may be possible to get loaner laptops from local, small providers
<mindspin> yup, they could install it themselve, or guided by the "advocates"
<silbs> in exchange for a mention in the article
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Canonical gave away laptops?
<mindspin> yup that was my firts ide
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, yes
* tonyyarusso never heard about that
<silbs> Madpilot, tonyyarusso: not exactly
<mindspin> but they would sponsor the machines easier if the action is kinda "officially" supported by canonical I think
<silbs> we had a "laptop testing program" in which we provided laptops to a set of people in exchange for regular testing. The laptops still belong to us for a period of time - if no testing then we reclaim. If the obligation is met over that period (I can't remember what it was - something like 2 yrs), then the person got to keep them
<silbs> it definitely was not "Canonical gave away laptops"
<mindspin> hehe
<Madpilot> OK, I wasn't being very specific :)
<Madpilot> 18 months of testing, wasn't it?
<mindspin> I'm thinking of giving them the laptops for, say a month and writing a diary about it or such, then the machines should be given to the next journalist and so on...
<tonyyarusso> mindspin: I do know that a guy with the Associated Press had a brief thing mentioning that Dapper release was coming up, so it might be good to target folks like that that have mentioned things at least somewhat related in the past.  Bonus points for sharing the laptop with coworkers and surveying their thoughts.
<mindspin> another aspect is pointing out that it is just "cool" to use ubuntu, I would call it the mac factor
<mindspin> I'm doing public relations here for the agency of my SO (for the techi- companies) and its all about talking to the journalists/people face2face. I f you can convince them that your product is interesting, they'llwrite about it
<ompaul> mindspin, well if you give them the box they need to have a "ubuntu pair of hands" for their own kit after they have to pass it on to the next person
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I missed that; what do you mean?
<mindspin> ompaul: that's why I think the "program" must be escorted by the ubuntu-advocates/evangelists
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, as mindspin says, there has to be local support for the journalist
<mindspin> and thats the LoCo, markting,media-team people
<ompaul> and it has to be wrapped up
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Ah, I see.
<tonyyarusso> Well, it shouldn't be too hard to find a local contact near any major publication.
<mindspin> and think about "who knows who"...
<mindspin> some of my school/university mates are journalists now...
<tonyyarusso> The idea needs development, but certainly sounds good.  I really gotta get to bed, but if anything starts to come of this, throw it on the mailing list.
<mindspin> sure
<tonyyarusso> 'k, nighty night.
<mindspin> after the semi-final ;-)
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know if it's possible to use images on the wiki?
<KenSentMe> I can't find an option for it
<mdke> KenSentMe: sure, see HelpOnActions/AttachFile
<KenSentMe> mdke: ah, thanks
<mdke> jenda: can you stop sending me emails as well as to the list? I'm reading the list...
<matthewrevell> mdke: Who can create Launchpad projects? If we were to create an ubuntu-marketing project in Launchpad, I mean.
<mdke> matthewrevell: anyone
<jenda> mdke: sorry, that was unintentional. Half the lists I use have reply-to's set that way and half the other.
<matthewrevell> mdke: Cool.
<jenda> mdke: how does it work with the subdomains? I'm sorry to be impatient, but I'm only home for a day.
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'm asking advice in #launchpad, to see if that could be a solution for us.
<mdke> jenda: you're a bit confused about what subdomains are, as far as I can see
<mdke> Canonical controls the ubuntu.com domain, so yes, it controls all subdomains of that.
<jenda> Is that so? Please enlighten me.
<jenda> Yes, that I'm aware of.
<mdke> there is a difference between that and "hosting"
<mdke> launchpad hosts bzr branches for free under each product
<jenda> I know that, but Corey said that canonical will host anything on those subdomains.
<mdke> canonical offers some servers, one of which is the docteam server, which I've offered to the marketing team
<jenda> So I wanted to check with you.
<jenda> OK
<jenda> So - we could have hosting on the docteam server, and the spread. subdomain?
<mdke> jenda: for what? for a website?
<jenda> No, just a file repo, be it svn, bzr, ftp or ssh - (will have to decide if we want version management there)
<mdke> why wouldn't you use spread.u.c for the website you have been talking about?
<mdke> if you use bzr for version management, not using launchpad for hosting branches would be odd
<jenda> we already have the spreadubuntu.com
<mdke> so you are suggesting spread.ubuntu.com and spreadubuntu.com being different things?
<jenda> mdke: OK, if it's bzr, it's LP - but if we need a simple ftp server file repository, could that be set up on spread.ubuntu.com?
<mdke> that is insane
<mdke> imagine the confusion that would create
<jenda> Ok... I'd appreciate a more constructive approach :) ATM, spreadubuntu.com is meant to be the site. spread.ubuntu.com is meant to be a semi-public file repo to which we could link etc.
<jenda> I see your point
<jenda> So - what would you suggest?
<mdke> more constructive would be "that's a very bad idea"
<jenda> marketing.ubuntu.com
<mdke> I'd suggest you not worry about the domain name, and think about what you want to do first, then we can set it up after that
<mdke> if you use launchpad, you won't need any domain name
<mdke> so get that decision done first
<jenda> I'll first have to explore what I can and can't do with LP
<jenda> I've never used bazaar, but I use svn for easyubuntu.
<jenda> I'm guessing it's comparable.
<jenda> mdke: can you link to bzr/launchpad hosted/managed files through http?
<mdke> jenda: you have to ask in #launchpad
<jenda> OK
<jenda> Hello svaksha ;)
<svaksha> hi Jan
<svaksha> and others
<jenda> matthewrevell: So, how about a Spreadubuntu mockup product? To try it out. I'm not sure how to go about doing this yet, though.
<jenda> Right.
<jenda> So BZR in launchpad does not offer what we need most, IMO: linkable online content. Whoever would like to see the material would need his own bzr and would need to checkout.
<mdke> jenda: can you describe a bit more what this linkable online content will be?
<jenda> website mockups to start with
<jenda> DIY marketing material eventually
<mdke> I'm not sure any version control does that
<mdke> what we do in the docteam is build the html version of our docs and put it up on a webserver at doc.ubuntu.com
<jenda> Version control doesn't - it only keeps you in sync with the server, no? My experience with easyubuntu is that when I change what I have in my svn and commit, my changes appear on easyubuntu.freecontrib.org - eventually.
<mdke> each docteam member checks out the source from the repository
<mdke> right, so the webserver at that address is getting the material from the repository, that isn't the repository itself
<jenda> So what I'm looking for is a directory on a server, which I can commit a website structure to, be it an organised html site with navigation or just a list of files - and I want that to be read-only accessible from anywhere through html.
<jenda> I though svn could do that, but I was prolly wrong :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, you can use apache to serve an svn rep, but svn wont itself (afaik)
<Kamping_Kaiser> with EU robotgeek syncs /website/ onto freecontrib
<jenda> OK...
<jenda> yes, I know that, but did'nt realise it ATM ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> Now, I need to think and it sure is hard :)
<jenda> We probably won't manage all this in one piece.
<jenda> Damn, I can't concentrate, I'll bbl, after lunch, and hopefully I'll have come up with something in the meantime :)
<mdke> jenda: an idea might be to use launchpad/bzr for revision control and then use a webserver for a preview site which gets the material from there.
<mdke> or svn for revision control, either way, no problem
<jenda> mdke: that's what I was thinking.
<jenda> And in such a case, could we use the docteam's server and an ubuntu.com subdomain (be it spread. or another) for the webserver part?
<jenda> And how would we commit to that - I'm guessing ftp?
<Cody> jenda, I wish to speak to you
<dotwaffle> And he gave you 1 hwole minute to respond...
<ompaul> dotwaffle, if you want to be pedantic note that it was less than a minute ;-)
<matthewrevell> :)
<dotwaffle> ompaul: irssi's only set for 1 minute timestamps ;)
<ompaul> dotwaffle, they joined in ??:22 and then spoke and then left all in the same minute :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<matthewrevell> Hey guys - what' GoUbuntu?
<dotwaffle> I've got 13:22 to 13:23 here...
<Kamping_Kaiser> matthewrevell, um?
<ompaul> dotwaffle, the same as myself :)
* ompaul goes for lunch 
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: Just did a /who on the one minute person, and found they're in #goubuntu, so I joined the channel to see what it is.
<dotwaffle> matthewrevell: I think someone tried to start the SpreadUbuntu project all by themselves, and called it GoUbuntu. Don't think they ever got support for it though.
<matthewrevell> Oh.
<matthewrevell> Support in what sense? Canonical support?
<dotwaffle> https://launchpad.net/projects/goubuntu
<dotwaffle> goubuntu.com seems to have been hijacked by spamvertisers
<matthewrevell> http://goubuntu.blogspot.com/
<matthewrevell> Just had a chat with Cody in #goubuntu.
<matthewrevell> They're having a meeting in that channel on Weds a 7pm MST (7 hours behind UTC I think).
<matthewrevell> I mentioned the Marketng Team but I think they're fairly keen to progress with the plans they have.
<matthewrevell> It'd be nice if we could bring them on board.
<jenda> hmm
<bimberi> matthewrevell: Cody and Stromham and their Goubotu bot spammed this channel earlier
<bimberi> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-marketing-current.html
<jenda> yuppers...,
<jenda> I'm talking to Cody... I'll give y'all the logs later. I don't see why he wants PM.
<bimberi> bans have been issued in other Ubuntu channels
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, i'll bear it in mind ;)
<jenda> Bans have been issued here as well ;)
<matthewrevell> Sorry, I had no idea that all that odd stuff went on.
<matthewrevell> How very strange.
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if there is a list of what op levels can do what in freenode
<jenda> matthewrevell: yet another dual mail ;) I promise I'll learn :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, do i have power to +b people here? or just do topic stuff?
<matthewrevell> jenda: np :)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: please type /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-marketing followed by /msg chanserv ban #ubuntu-marketing jenda to find out.
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, ok, will do ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b jenda!*@*]  by Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooh, i can
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b jenda!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b jenda!*@*]  by Kamping_Kaiser
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> beat ya to it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. sorry, removed an extra +b :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> or did it jsut list it?
<jenda> doesn't matter.
<jenda> It removes all bans that match the hostmask, which were 0 in this case.
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Kamping_Kaiser]  by Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, good *wipes brow*. i know enough to be dangerous, not enough to controll what i do :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asked because spamming is one thing i tend to not sit by and watch :$
* bimberi shivers
* Kamping_Kaiser passes bimberi some brandy
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, the scary thing is i have ops in 4 channels :D
<jenda> There's always ##help-unofficial to help you out ;)
<jenda> aah! which ones? I'll part :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe *images conversation*
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: the spammers are easy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. here, ubuntu-au, technest and bettong
<Kamping_Kaiser> in ##h-u -> 'hi, i'm in an ubuntu channel and i just removed all the bans, what can i do?" :$ ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'll leave you to that one. I think we should steer well clear of them, based on their behaviour in the channel.
<gnomefreak> n
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<jenda> matthewrevell: agreed. That project is dead. However, I'll try to salvage the talent from there ;) I've also chosen the wrong side of the barrier before several times, and it's quite possible this Cody is of a different sort than the other guy.
<jenda> matthewrevell: BTW, I do like that logo ;)
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'd urge caution. I haven't seen any evidence of talent.
<matthewrevell> But I have seen evidence of inflammatory, childish behaviour.
<jenda> Caution engaged.
<matthewrevell> jenda: oof, nasty logo, really nasty :)
<jenda> :)
<matthewrevell> What's the lion go to do with anything?
<jenda> Nothing ;) I just liked the way the colors fit.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I'm not saying the logo's useful for anything.
* bimberi wonders if his orange sunglasses logo puts him in the same box ;)
<ompaul> matthewrevell, were they acting in a fashion that is against the CoC ? if so can you send me logs please
<bimberi> ompaul: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-marketing-current.html
<jenda> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-marketing-current.html
<jenda> gah
<ompaul> that is here now
<jenda> ompaul: very, very non-CoC
<matthewrevell> ompaul: Look out from stromham and cody
<matthewrevell> around 6:30 I think the timestamp is
<ompaul> thank you
<matthewrevell> ompaul: It gets worse and worse as you read on.
<Kamping_Kaiser> before 6.30
<jenda> Now, if you'll excuse me - I'll take a nap in order to be able to create the Spreadubuntu wiki today :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> still goign at 6.03
<bimberi> starts about 5:36
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate :)
<bimberi> and went till 6:03 - sheesh nearly half an hour
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, thats why i asked jenda about the ops
<ompaul> thank you
<bimberi> ompaul: np :)
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: indeed, nixternal was trying to find one - eventually got lilo to observe (joined between 6:05 and 6:17)
* Kamping_Kaiser scrolls down to 605
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i seee
<Kamping_Kaiser> its enough to drive you to drink ;)
<klepas> moin
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: I wonder if they're fairly young.
<Kamping_Kaiser> welcome :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> matthewrevell, well... *opens up the uber evil serach engine*
* klepas is playing with some cover for the ubuntu community mag
<mdke> matthewrevell: well, the project looks like it is a week old
<mdke> morning newz2000
<newz2000> good morning mdke :-)
<matthewrevell> mdke: They're obviously not familiar with the CoC :)
<mdke> no
<jenda> matthewrevell: Alright - my word is that we won't be getting anything that makes sense out of those guys. They're still free to join and participate... if not banned at the moment.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Okay, cool. Judging by their behaviour, I think we may be better without them.
<jenda> No doubt.
<adamant1988> hey nixternal_
<adamant1988> jenda,
<jenda> hello
<adamant1988> I might be MIA for a while...
<jenda> no probs - it's the summer, and many of us are students.
<KenSentMe> MIA?
<adamant1988> Yeah, well there's a chance I could be borderline homeless in the next few days.
<KenSentMe> What's that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, speak for yourself *sits in a room @ about 10degrees C
<jenda> hahaha :-D
<jenda> sorry, forgot :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<jenda> I'm so closed-minded :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
* jenda wishes a good trailor on adamant1988 ;)
<adamant1988> I'm glad you think it's funny, but I can't legally buy one.
<adamant1988> I'm 17
<jenda> ask lilo - he might be selling his old one once he gets enough money to buy a new one.
<jenda> Hmm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> you cant buy stuff?
<adamant1988> My mother is about to kick me out of the house and my apartment isn't finished.
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, what level of 'isnt finished'?
* jenda  nap
<adamant1988> there's no insulation.
<adamant1988> no wiriing
* Kamping_Kaiser is a bit far away to help unfortunately :|
<adamant1988> no walls are up
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: thats all over rated
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, that 'not finished' :$
<adamant1988> no lights, no kitchen
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, /no wireing/! no internet!
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: ok that could be an issue
<gnomefreak> ;)
<adamant1988> no bathroom installed yet, and no shower
<mindspin> if it has a roof it will be ok ;-)
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: ive been there (i think i was your age at that time too
<adamant1988> when I say not finished I mean... REALLY not finished
* Kamping_Kaiser suddenly feels so much mroe normal
<adamant1988> I *could* move in to it, but I'd be practically homeless.
<Kamping_Kaiser> more then 3 days away from finish by the sounds of it
<mindspin> stay at friends if you have
<adamant1988> a good few weeks... I can only work on it on the weekends when my father comes into town
<adamant1988> he's an architect and I don't know what it needs
<mindspin> wiring, installations, a shower and wallpapers  I guess from what you told
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mindspin> wb ompaul
<adamant1988> yeah, but the other stuff neccessary to put that in, I don't know about
<adamant1988> I'd do without wallpapers.... I'm fine with the stock white dry-wall look
<ompaul> wb
<ompaul> re
<mindspin> behave an obey to your mother and you could eventually stay for some more weeks
<adamant1988> Ok.  To give you an idea of what that would mean, I am diagnosed bipolar ADD and psychotic.
<adamant1988> I think she's insane.
<ompaul> adamant1988, this is not really the arena for that particular conversation
<mindspin> what's bipolar ADD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> attention deficit disorder
<Kamping_Kaiser> (last i looked0
<adamant1988> add a comma between them
<Kamping_Kaiser> *)
<adamant1988> yeah.
<mindspin> ads they call it here, a very popular "disease"
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, it is. if (drugs dont fix); do declare add; done
<mdke> chaps, it would be best to take it to another channel, otherwise reading the logs of this channel for those who are interested becomes a very time-consuming task
<mdke> maybe #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mindspin> yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> why not, its tehre after all :)
<mdke> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np, oh scary topic keeper :)
* jenda seconds mdke
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b *!*@69-29-170-38.dyn.centurytel.net]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Cody's bot 
<Kamping_Kaiser> good call.
<bimberi> ompaul: just in case you've recorded that url somewhere, it will become http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-marketing-2006-07-04.html at some stage
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 4 or 5 hours probably
<ompaul> bimberi, thanks, yeap all -current become the date after the day
<nixternal> moins
<matthewrevell> Hi silb1
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi silb1
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi matthewrevell :)
<matthewrevell> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<matthewrevell> There's been a bit of coverage of people such as Mark Pilgrim and Corey Doctorow switching from OS X to Ubuntu.
<matthewrevell> Their reasons are to do with what makes free software important.
* Kamping_Kaiser enquries if tahts matthewrevell talking or quoting?
<matthewrevell> It'd be cool if one of us could interview, say, Corey Doctorow and get the article into a Mac website or magazine.
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: Talking, at length :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it would be intrestinging to have interviews, but atm i think getting them into mac mags would be a bit of a troll :|
<matthewrevell> It wouldn't be a troll if we handled it peroply.
<matthewrevell> I mean properly, of course :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol, i didnt notice
<matthewrevell> Or perhaps it's more suitable as a testiomonial, for our very own Switch campaign.
<matthewrevell> Hmm, I'll post that to the list later.
<matthewrevell> Gotta head off now.
* Kamping_Kaiser tires to think 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, later mate
<matthewrevell> What time is it in Aus?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 01:29AM
<matthewrevell> Ooof. You'll probably be in bed when I get home then :)
<matthewrevell> See ya
<jenda> back...
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb :)
<jenda> thx ;) Now a few minutes to wake up and a coffee... and I'll start working on the wiki...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if his irc+sober vs irc+drunk ratio is tilted to far to the latter
* Kamping_Kaiser strolls over to kubuntu -ofofto-ic
<jenda> Your -ofofto-ic suggests a bit...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to talk to snake
<jenda> hehe ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> hello tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Hey.
<tonyyarusso> Anything new 'round here in the last 8 hours?
<nixternal> hello all
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i'm back, for a while
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Before you run off Kamping again?
<Cowing_Kaiser> ;)
* Cowing_Kaiser moos
<jenda> :d
<jenda> *:D
<Cowing_Kaiser> :D
<jenda> BTW - keep the OT down please ;)
<Cowing_Kaiser> :(
* jenda bangs himself on the head for being too pedantic
* Kamping_Kaiser likes ubuntu-au, we dont have problems with ot, 90% of trafic is OT :)
<jenda> hehe, but you don't have people trying to browse through logs looking for important things, as we might.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol, abolutely true :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, is it worth applying to thew MT LP team, or should i just hang out here?
<jenda> It's worth applying if you want to take part in the team :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i can anyway, i just wont get an icon on my LP page, afaik thats the only difference ;)
<jenda> You don't get an icon either way ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) bugger, why do i choose the teams with no logo ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to applly
* Kamping_Kaiser clicks 'join'
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<nixternal> haha Kamping_Kaiser
<nixternal> make the MT LP a killer icon then !!!
<nixternal> all i have is a bug for an icon ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt artisic :(
<nixternal> heh me either
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nixternal , btw ;)
<nixternal> wtll hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to keep his brain in order enough to do tech support and chat, and still have 'fun'
<nixternal> impossible
<nixternal> my brain is numb #kubuntu already
* Kamping_Kaiser has been useless for /real/ support for hours, its for mates i might be able tto stretch the point :)
<nixternal> Kamping_Kaiser: you want to see real tech support w/ patience you need to get into the classroom!!!
<jenda> you're doing a great job there, nix ;)
<nixternal> i will be happy if i get out of this one with my hair in tact ;)
<nixternal> he is brand brand new, so i understand his difficulties
<jenda> hehe... patience ;)
<jenda> mdke: ping. Could I draw your attention to the list for a second? I only have a few more hours to get stuff done, then I'm leaving. OTOH, if it's a problem, I can just use volunteer resources in the meantime.
<nixternal> wheee...got it fixed
<jenda> congrats ;)
<nixternal> hehe thx
<jenda> mdke: OK, I'll try getting nalioth to host the stuff for the moment.
<jenda> damn, he's away...
<jenda> Sara, then.
<jenda> Damn... not accessible.
<jenda> Anyone here who could host two files for me for a bit?
<jenda> three.
<jenda> 400 KiB altogether...
<hybrid> morning all
<jenda> morning
<jenda> Hello matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> jenda: hi
<jenda> matthewrevell: working full throttle on the SU wiki :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: cool
<matthewrevell> I'm trying to get Ubuntu running on my laptop :(
<jenda> no luck?
<jenda> I'm governing two new Ubuntu lappys, I might be of help.
<jenda> matthewrevell: you do know there is an #ubuntu-laptop channel, right? ;)
<jenda> not sure if it'll help, though.
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> very nice...
<matthewrevell> sorry, been away from the computer.
* gnomefreak wonders why jenda is muting himself :(
<jenda> to test the new Seveas-script :)
<jenda> Oi, team, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<jenda> don't change it yet, though - I'm working on it.
<gnomefreak> State only the truth, and the entire truth - including drowbacks and risks of engaging in the FLOSS world.
<gnomefreak> ^^ should be drawbacks :)
<gnomefreak> thought i would point it out if your working on it atm
<gnomefreak> jenda: looking good
<jenda> ah
<jenda> thx
<jenda> darkmatter_: ping?
<darkmatter_> pong?
<darkmatter_> :)
<darkmatter_> how are you doing today jenda?
<jenda> Very good :)
<jenda> I'm getting the Spreadubuntu wiki almost done now.
<darkmatter_> thats good to hear
<jenda> I wanted to ask for a little forum sticky ;)
<darkmatter_> ahh... I resigned my modship
<darkmatter_> so unfortunately cant helpyouthere
<darkmatter_> hmmm... and I must fix the naughty typo I made in the slabs sources <_<
<jenda> ah, nvm
* jenda moves on to the next mod available ;)
<darkmatter_> lol
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-05
<nixternal_> jenda: b4 you leave anytime soon, please fire me an email, message me, or whatever, but I would really like to know the layout you would like to see with the front page of the wiki. i have an idea or 2 on a design element, but wanted to check with you b4 i rode with it
<nixternal_> also, i will probably create a review version under MarketingTeam/WikiDemo or something
<jenda> we can do that now and here ;)
<jenda> I'm done here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<jenda> Whatever we settle on with the layout, I'll post on the mailing list and the new sticky on the forum.
<jenda> so, nixternal_, what did I miss in the mailing list? (As in 'did not describe')?
<nixternal_> nothing that i could see..im actually getting ready to head back out and enjoy some more 4th of july festivities
<nixternal_> i missed you guys so i had to connect remotely to check on you all ;)
<jenda> Ah I see ;)
<jenda> Well, I'll be leaving tomorrow, probably early.
<jenda> which means even earlier for you ;)
<jenda> Just improvise, nix - we can tune the details later :)
<nixternal_> ya, that is why i decided to msg you in here for some info if you had some, otherwise I was going to rock on with some layouts and let you decide when you returned
<nixternal_> good deal jenda..thats all i wanted to know..i shall take the helm, and stear clear of ice bergs
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> nixternal_: you're candidating! You've got my support whether you want it or not.
<jenda> Now get on with that wiki ;)
<nixternal_> haha
<nixternal_> you subscribe i see ;)
<nixternal_> i appreciate the support
<nixternal_> i figure, i need to start early and campaign to try and get jenda sized support ;)
<nixternal_> could be impossible, but i sure am going to try
<nixternal_> ;)
<jenda> Haha :) Well if you can get about 343 people to woo you at the meeting, I figure you'll beat me ;)
<manicka> i must rejoin this team...
<nixternal_> manicka: i can get you on for $3.17 ;)
<nixternal_> i need a vente mocha, and that will help ;)
<nixternal_> people are starting to stare at me...im at a 4th of july fest on a laptop, using god knows who's wireless (city of barlett it seems)...and remoted into my box here that you see me typing on at home
<nixternal_> good stuff
<nixternal_> oh..and the good news...i forgot to put my wallet in my back pocket!!!
<nixternal_> but i got my laptop!!!
<jenda> manicka: you're on the team for... $2
<jenda> ;)
<nixternal_> oooh..i don't think i can go lower then that
<nixternal_> haha i just met a Xubuntu fan
<manicka> I'll settle for nix ;)
<nixternal_> ok..im out of here now..people are staring to much...i need to find me a friend to bum some cash off of...cya all a little later!!!
<hybrid> cl
<hybrid> argh
* hybrid waves to #ubuntu-marketing 
<manicka> does ubuntu-marketing have a launchpad page?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> hello hybrid ;)
<manicka> where is it?
<gnomefreak> nixternal_: good luck
<jenda> manicka: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing
<hybrid> hi
<manicka> jenda, why would I get this message on launchpad?
<manicka> Your subscription to this team has been deactivated. You can't join this team.
<jenda> manicka: ah sorry about that.
<jenda> We deactivated all members to prune the list. You have a message in your mail somewhere saying you should ping an adimn.
<jenda> admin
<jenda> Which you just did ;)
<manicka> :)
<manicka> I'm going out for  a while, I'll try again when I get back
<jenda> you're a member now, manicka
<manicka> thanks jenda :)
<jenda> no probs
<gnomefreak> :( new members buy coffee ')
<jenda> Yeah, manicka... didn't I mention that?
<manicka> what about reinstated ones?
<jenda> gah ;) I guess that's a valid excuse.
<gnomefreak> manicka: pizza?
<gnomefreak> lol
<jenda> hello jsgotangco ;)
<jsgotangco> good morning
<manicka> bbl
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Meeting 2006-07-13 19:00 UTC | Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Burgwork> jenda, can we set the channel as -t? there is not need to restrict changing the topic to chan ops only
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-t]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+t]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> lol
<jenda> gah
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-t]  by ChanServ
<jenda> there
<Burgwork> cheers, thanks
<jenda> np
<jenda> ANd I'm off to bed. Morning indeed :)
<jenda> I'll be back later this 'morning' but only for a bit. Then it's no jenda for a week ;) See y'all at the meeting :)
<jenda> BTW - would be nice to see us in http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Burgwork> that page needs some work
<Burgwork> I need to merge wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingUbuntu and it
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: im thinking just say another section all about how to help with ubuntu or how to make ubuntu great something like that?
<jenda> It does indeed need some loving...
<jenda> ah well - not me, not now :)
<gnomefreak> night jenda have a good week
<jenda> thx :)
<Bilange> anyone happen to be around?
<Burgundavia> Bilange: for about 30 sec more
<Bilange> Burgundavia, are you trying to make a spreadubuntu mockup by any chance?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Bilange> okay then, thats all :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal_, whats the classroom?
<hybrid> Kamping_Kaiser: it is for new users when #ubuntu is too crowed and what not
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. didnt know about it
<hybrid> Kamping_Kaiser: when the NuN came back it was the first act of business we did :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, that things come to life again has it/
<hybrid> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, thankfully ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm....
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders about lurking in another chanel.... and opts out ;)
<KenSentMe> Good morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey mate
<jenda> Bilange: ping
<hybrid> jenda: so what was Go Ubuntu? and why do they hate Spread Ubuntu?
<jenda> They're a bunch of kids that think they invented the world.
<hybrid> ah
<hybrid> typical
<ormiret> jenda: did you get any communication from them after their antics here?
<jenda> yes - I spoke to Cory soon afterwards in his own channel.
<jenda> Damn - I'm not going to be here to settle #spreadubuntu
<jenda> zenwhen isn't responding (yet)
<jenda> If it's still up there without the forward, could you guys take care of it somehow?
<jenda> (It splits the team, IMO)
<jenda> And it does'nt follow the official channels guidelines, BTW. autoop all the way, voiced people to show who's in. Not fine by me.
<jenda> Ah perfect - stromham of GoUbuntu has just joined (renamed to 'silt')
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> OK, he's left again :)
<jenda> Excuse the quote: "<silt> lol your fucking dumb a DoS attack? im not even using windows..... you guys are fucking iditos.............."
<mdke> hey jenda, you pinged/pung yesterday?
<jenda> mdke: yep, I pung you :)
<jenda> mdke: ping? again?
<Madpilot> it's only twenty to nine AM in mdke's TZ, jenda
<jenda> Madpilot: he responded to my old ping half an hour ago.
<Madpilot> ah
<jenda> and it's twenty to ten here :)
<Madpilot> he's better at mornings than I am, then :)
<jsgotangco> hey kids
<jenda> aloha
<Madpilot> it's twenty to one AM here
<jsgotangco> what's cooking?
<ompaul> I just made breakfast and served it - it was nice
<ompaul> and most unusual for us :)
* jenda still hasn't heard a response from the doc team about the hosting and there's a rogue #spreadubuntu channel.
<Madpilot> I just came home, powered by an Irish Coffee - and several pints of good beer
<jenda> Things could hardly be worse :)
<Madpilot> a rogue channel? it's trampled people and uprooted crops, has it?
<jenda> No, it has one autoopped forums staff member and a voiced person I've never heard of.
<jenda> Most importantly, it doesn't +if #ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> That's rogue, if you ask me.
<jenda> :)
<jsgotangco> jenda: if you're talking about svn that make take a while since its centrally managed
<ompaul> it was registered 4.5 hours ago
<jsgotangco> jenda: jdub suggested bzr on LP that's a good proposition
<jenda> jsgotangco: no, not at all.
<jsgotangco> create a team under it
<Madpilot> jenda, hmm, I don't recognize any nick there except yours, jenda...
<jenda> argh :)
<jenda> please read the mailing list, jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> you mean webspace?
<jenda> I'm on my way away
<jenda> yes
<jsgotangco> ping mdke =)
<jsgotangco> :P
<jenda> The debate for where to host it stopped in the doc team (mdke?) saying we might use a ubuntu.com subdomain and hosting by the docteam servers - but all they did so far was say that we need to get decided on what we need and blah blah. Got me quite upset, really, because I'm now where I started hunting volunteer hosts on IRC and no official MT hosting for people who come with SU proposals while I'm not here.
<Burgundavia> jenda: there is not reason not to use the docteam svn server
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jenda> Burgundavia: i need linkable stuff
<jenda> not version control
<jenda> for version control, there's launchpad+bzr
<jenda> Unless I'm not getting something.
<ormiret> jenda: in that case what's wrong with the wiki?
<Burgundavia> still doesn't get youy linkable stuff
<Burgundavia> for stuff in flux, we can build it out of the svn server
<jenda> No, it doesn't. I wrote about this in the ML
<Burgundavia> for stuff that is finished, it belongs on ubuntu.com
<jenda> not finished - in the works.
<Burgundavia> then subversion plus doc.ubuntu.com can work as a stopgap
<jenda> well, I would like to have marketing.ubuntu.com for that
<ormiret> jenda: why?
<jenda> as you said - marketing.ubuntu.com should be for finished products, I don't think it should as that will be incompassed in spreadubuntu.
<jenda> Please read the relevant thread on the ML, I need to pack.
<jenda> sorry
<Burgundavia> concerned about the specific choice of name, but not terribly concerned about the general idea of a specific subdomain
<ormiret> I don't get why we need a subdomain (and have read the thread in the ML)
<jsgotangco> thats it im sticking to bug squashing :)
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> ormiret: theoretically, we don't. I can stick to asking random people on IRC to host things for me.
<ormiret> jenda: what do you nee o host that can't go in the wiki or bzr/launchpad?
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Spreadubuntu-060628-jenda.png
<jenda> That's a little too long for a link, don't you think?
<ormiret> no
<jenda> OK
<ormiret> if all you want is to make the links shorter: tinyurl
<Burgundavia> not really, because stuff like that we are only linking to for a short while
<jenda> no idea what that is, and no time to find out.
<Burgundavia> again, finished stuff would be on the ubuntu.com website
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to sleep
<Burgundavia> night all
<ormiret> night
<jenda> Can you tell me why doc.ubuntu.com is not in the wiki?
<mindspin> jenda: I can host a "inofficial workspace" running on a cms if needed
<ormiret> docs aren't in the wiki for access control
<jenda> mindspin: thanks, but that's not the problem - I've got people who can host things like that.
<jenda> But the option of a seperate subdomain got me stuck on it for the two days I had and the result is nil, which has me rather frustrated.
<ormiret> and "they have a subdomain so we need one too" isn't a good reason :)
<jenda> ormiret: tinyurl is nice.
<ormiret> yeah I can understand that :(
<jenda> But it doesn't solve my problem.
<mindspin> what about the website/esign/html/css issue, after germany is out nw, I'll find time to start working on it
<Madpilot> ormiret, I was just about to say that - about subdomains ;)
<jenda> mindspin: that would be great ;)
<mindspin> I would need the filepaths and such, got to know wther a cms is running and so on, who is in charge for that?
<ormiret> mindspin: we're still working that out... but jenda is projcet leader for SU
<mindspin> I know, therfore I ask who to approach if I want to know the filestructure on the webserver. So I 'll have to talk to someone whos responsible for the webservers on ubuntu
<mindspin> I fI implement it on my machine, its redundant work to configure it for the "real" version
<ormiret> right, that is still very much in the air I think. Do we even have a webserver for SU yet?
<jenda> No we do not
<jenda> mindspin: we're looking for design proposals ATM
<mindspin> so I'll try to play around even if its double work at all....
<jenda> play around with what, exactly?
<mindspin> the website
<jenda> Well, what we're looking for now is front page mockups
<jenda> for SU
<mindspin> layout and look
<jenda> yes
<mindspin> that#s what I will play with...
<matthewrevell> jenda: Surely the Doc Team server space offer will suffice for SU?
<jenda> it's not double work - it's as many as we can get and we'll pick the one we like best.
<jenda> matthewrevell: if they ever get to finally giving it to us, yes.
<mindspin> it is , because I#m sure that my "graphics will not be used
<matthewrevell> jenda: What's the delay, as you see it?
<jenda> So far, I've only heard "first make sure you know what you want and why", matthewrevell
<Madpilot> jenda, that sounds like excellent advice to me...
<jenda> heh - they will if they are the best, mindspin
<matthewrevell> jenda: Sounds reasonable to me.
<jenda> It doesn't to me, because I think that is quite clear.
<matthewrevell> jenda: What can they offer us unless we know what we need?
<mindspin> nope, I'm no graphics guy...
<ormiret> jenda: what is it we're actually after from them?
<jenda> OK tell me then - what is missing?
<matthewrevell> jenda: Okay, so we need some web server space for SU? Perhaps they'd like to know whether it's gonna be running PHP, do we need a MySQL database or will it be flat files? Or even PostgreSQL?
<matthewrevell> So, we tell them that sort of thing and they'll be more than happy to work with us.
<jenda> Web hosting and a subdomain - they offered that themselves. If they haven't, I'd set up a server at Sara or nalioth's space and have it all set.
<jenda> I'm happy with an apache directory tree somewhere linkable.
<jenda> See mailing list.
<matthewrevell> I'm concerned you're starting to feel that people are working against you.
<matthewrevell> They're not. We're not.
<matthewrevell> :)
<jenda> Time is against me right now.
<ormiret> jenda: I think the confusion is that you spoke about a repository, which to a coder is version control
<jenda> I need to leave in an hour and I'm not packed yet.
<matthewrevell> No it's not. SpreadUbuntu will live while you're away. Don't worry. Chill. It'll work better if we're relaxed about it.
<jenda> ormiret: sorry - to clarify: we do not need any version control other than bzr/LP
<jenda> matthewrevell: yes, that's great, but I wanted to have hosting set up before I leave.
<matthewrevell> So pack, leave, enjoy your time away and those things that need you will wait. Everything else will carry on quite happily.
<jenda> :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: But why? We know we have a good offer from the Doc Team. It's okay mate :)
<matthewrevell> It's summer.
<jenda> matthewrevell: and #spreadubuntu needs to be taken care of as well.
<matthewrevell> People go away :)
<jenda> haha
<jenda> :) OK
<ormiret> right, I'll send something the ML clarifying what we need and it ought to be ready before your back
<matthewrevell> Honestly, don't worry about things too much.
<matthewrevell> biab
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Yeah, you're right - this had me a little over stressed. Add to that my dad who constantly has me running to fix something on his computer (such as the printer icon not being there - fixed by clicking OK in the print dialog).
<jenda> matthewrevell: if you could rip the SU wikipage apart as well, it would be appreciated :)
<mdke> jenda: hi
* mdke reads some scrollback
<mdke> jenda: you're not where you started at all, I said that there is hosting available. Only a day has passed since then, I don't think you need to get all excited about things. We'll sort it out
<jenda> OK, mdke :)
<jenda> Sorry, got a little stressed there.
<jenda> I'll be gone for a week, count me back in Tuesday night.
<jenda> s/in/on/
<mindspin> mdke: are you familiar with the file structure of the server?
* jenda wonders what server we're talking about - the docteam's server?
<mindspin> or better, the file hierachy conventions..
<mdke> mindspin: which server?
<mindspin> the one wher SU will run on
<jenda> mindspin: that is all to be decided yet.
<mindspin> Ok I#ll keep my feet calm until it is clear
<jenda> But... maybe we're running a little ahead of things. All we need now is a design proposal for the front page.
<jenda> As for the content, it's sketched out in the wiki.
<mindspin> you mean just a screenshot?
<jenda> well - almost ;)
<jenda> mindspin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-July/000475.html
<mdke> mindspin: well, yes I'm admin of that server, so I am familiar with the filesystem
<mindspin> I've read it already ;-)
<ormiret> mindspin: somthing like this: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/mirror/ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntumockup54dh.png
<mindspin> mdke:  its just useful to let the links point to rthe right places a.s.o. is it running a cms or is it "plain" html
<ormiret> you can make it in an image editor if you want
<mdke> mindspin: it's not running anything
<mindspin> fine
<mdke> you can use whatever software you like, within reason
<mindspin> I'd prefer just CSS
<jenda> ormiret: btw, that's very old, and SU should look different to what it was intended ATM of making of that mockup. It is, however, in essence what we're looking for, I think. I'd add a bit of text fro ubnutu.com to make it look more real.
<ormiret> yeah, was just looking for an example of a mockup
<jenda> OK :)
<mdke> is that the same as the one on the wiki?
<jenda> Hello Seveas :)
<Seveas> hi
<jenda> In soviet russia, jenda sets ban on YOU!!
<Seveas> so this is spovet russia?
<jenda> Well, it could be, but I'm feeling meciful.
<Seveas> hehe
<jenda> besides, it could be turned against me... 
<jenda> Gotta go. Back on tuesday night.
<Madpilot> have a good trip, jenda
<dabearWIN> huh
<dabearWIN> #goubuntu redirects here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> huh?
<dabearWIN> hm, seems correct. " #goubuntu #ubuntu-marketing :Forwarding to another channel"
<matthewrevell> That's new.
<Seveas> since earlier today it does that
<matthewrevell> Oh right. Have the GoUbuntu guys done that?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> freenode staff
<Kamping_Kaiser> thought it must have been
<matthewrevell> Ah right.
<dabearWIN> why did that happen? that gobutu-bot was cool :D
<Seveas> for a very distorted meaning of cool perhaps
<matthewrevell> Seveas: Do we know why they did that? I liked the fact that they were clearly separate :)
<Seveas> matthewrevell, because people using ubuntu un their channel name lose their channel if they are abusive
<matthewrevell> Seveas: That's fair enough.
<Seveas> fyi, I am ubuntu <--> freenode contact, so you can poke me for any IRC related problems
<matthewrevell> Ah nice one.
<mdke> nixternal: no, no, no
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> what did i do?
* mdke groans at the level of confusion introduced into the marketing list
<mdke> your mail on the "repository" thread (a) misunderstands what matthewrevell is saying, (b) confuses hosting sites in the Ubuntu datacenters with hosting sites elsewhere, and (c) is wrong anyway
<mdke> i'll post to clarify
* nixternal looks back over the email
<nixternal> are you talking about the *.ubuntu.com one?
<mdke> yes
<nixternal> i am going by what was brought up in a previous meeting
<mdke> yeah, but you've completely misunderstood
<mdke> don't worry
<nixternal> ok. if images, and documentation, or ideas needs some hosting, can't that be done via bzr?
<nixternal> spread.ubuntu.com would be yet another store front so to speak
<mdke> bzr is a revision control system, it doesn't serve websites
<nixternal> that i know
<nixternal> hosting was a bad way to describe
<nixternal> thanks for clarifying that...need to head out now..thanks mdke
<nixternal> talk to you later
<mdke> nixternal: ok.
<mdke> nixternal: the basic position is to assume that all the tools will be available one way or another, and to focus on what tools are most appropriate for managing the project, and then getting on and planning the project itself
<gnomefreak> is it safe to ban him?
<gnomefreak> he was banned at one time i guess someone lifted it
<matthewrevell> I've got channel ops
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> screw it im banning him again i concider that flooding/spamming
<matthewrevell> gnomefreak: I think he's probably joing #gobuntu, and noticing that it's forwarding to this channel.
<matthewrevell> That's not what he expects, so he leaves and tries again.
<gnomefreak> what do you mean fowarding (why is it fowarding?)
* gnomefreak knows what fowarding is but on the why part is what bothers me
<matthewrevell> Freenode have forwarded 'goubuntu here, because the channel has been removed. Seveas mentioned ealier that, as the #gobuntu chaps have abused this channel, they have lost the right/privelege to use the ubuntu name in a channel name
<gnomefreak> ah makes sense
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what happens but im thinking this cant be a good thing
<matthewrevell> AFAIK There's only a couple of them and they're both banned from the channel, so I can't see it being a problem.
<gnomefreak> cody is the (bad one) from what i hear
<gnomefreak> him and his bot(s)
<adamant1988> hello all.
<adamant1988_> hi everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<adamant1988_> what's everyone up to today?
<mindspin> Im playing around with su webdesign
<mindspin> and trying to write a rather detailed text for the mailinglist about media relations and a project for it
<adamant1988_> yeah...
<adamant1988_> I wish kubuntu looked more like Ubuntu
<mindspin> i love the kubuntu look
<mindspin> beside my love for kubuntu at all
<adamant1988> blue is jsut so standard anymore, the orange is 'different' in my opinion
<mindspin> I like it blue and hate brown, orange is nice but ubuntu is far too much brown for me...
<adamant1988> I really like the orange, and I liked KDE a bit more (except for my kubuntu install was buggy as all get out), idk, just a personal pref...
<dabear__> does anyone know if we'll get a better kubuntu theme for edgy? I really mislike the current icons
<adamant1988> who knows. lol
<mindspin> dabear__: yup, for what I#ve seen, Ken and the other artists are doing well
<dabear__> mindspin, ok good.I dunno who ken etc are thoug
<mindspin> ken wimer is the one responsible for the artwork
<mindspin> does anyone have a link to jendas SU  structure screenshot file ?
<dabear__> SU?
<mdke> mindspin: it should be on the wiki I think
<mindspin> I#ll have a look
<mindspin> got it thanks mdke
<dabear__> this is what we should aim for in edgy :D http://jimmac.musichall.cz/images/guimockups/desktop/menu_open.png
<nixternal> hello all
<adamant1988> hey
<Cody> hey, I apologize about the spamming that happened
<Burgwork> Cody, you joining and parting? spamming is only an issue on busy channels, so no need to apologize
<Cody> No, thats not it
<Cody> We were aiming spam at a particular person the other day, and I'd like apologize
<nixternal> Cody: jenda will be afk for more then a week
<Cody>  Yeah I know. And I am also curious as to why #goubuntu directs here...
<nixternal> because of the incident and the bogus use of the ubuntu name from my understanding..that was done by freenode afaik
<Cody> shoot...
<nixternal> the ubuntu irc policy was disrespected, so that is why they did it
<Cody> I guess the GoUbuntu project is dead then
<nixternal> i believe if you are serious about spreading ubuntu and helping ubuntu, why do a seperate thing?
<Cody> I hadn't heard of spreadubuntu.com
<nixternal> this team is rebuilding currently and has great support from the higher ups all the way down in the community
<Cody> Stromham was behind it, he could be evil...
<nixternal> well, i would have to disagree with that, because your bot the other night said you had heard of it
<nixternal> everything was aimed at jenda and spread ubuntu
<Cody> that wasn't mine
<Cody> I mean I didn't know about it til the other night, and thought they had come out of nowhere
<nixternal> im not saying it was, but you fed into the whole situation...but that is old news...if you are serious about helping out marketing ubuntu, and knew about the Marketing Team, why start your own thing?
<nixternal> im just curious
<nixternal> spread ubuntu is actually a little old, however i had only heard of it over the past few months via ubuntupeople
<Cody> Well, I am on your team now... spreadubuntu's progress was very slow
<Cody> the goubuntu site was close to up, we had a meeting tonight, and it would have been done
<nixternal> just so you know..what angered everyone was a combination of a few things...the misuse of the channel, derogatory remarks made towards a certain person, and for someone wanting to partake in the Ubuntu community, the CoC flew out the door with all of that...but like I said, the past is the past, and if jenda finds it so, then i think everything will be fine
<Cody> I apologized to jenda via im
<Cody> he responded ok
<Cody> Do you mind if I help you guys?
<nixternal> thats cool man
<nixternal> i don't mind at all...all the help we can get is great
<Cody> k, and my bot Cobotu is dead
<Cody> so no worries
<nixternal> Ubuntu is about all of us, not one person
<Cody> yep
<Cody> Do you guys have a logo?
<nixternal> adding one more makes Ubuntu larger in that aspect
<nixternal> we have the Ubuntu logo and thats it
<Burgwork> Cody, the marketing team does not need a specific logo, we use the ubuntu one
<nixternal> we will not be using a logo here...however it had been noted the color scheme with your lion logo was pretty nice ;)
<Cody> thanks
<Cody> If your interested you can view history at http://goubuntu.blogspot.com/
<Cody> Does spread ubuntu have a blog?
<nixternal> we got all of that...we did a little research while the incident took place the other night ;)
<Cody> no surprises
<nixternal> as of now, no we do not Cody, we are just starting a rebuilding phase
<nixternal> all of that is actually be communicated through the mailing list and meetings
<Cody> so you don't need one?
<nixternal> as of right now, i would have to say no, but that isn't up to me Cody
<ompaul> Cody,  have a look at that   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<nixternal> thx ompaul
<Cody> k
<Cody> cool
<ompaul> Cody, ehh may I pm?
<Cody> yeah
<Cody> If anyone is using Kubuntu or Xubuntu, I'd like  some screeshots
<Cody> screenshots*
<ompaul> you would need to define what you want shown, I think it would be good if you got something together and asked people to dupe it
<ompaul> so if you show playing a CD or browsing the web then that could be replicated
<Cody> ok
<Cody> I setup some example shots
<ompaul> well even do them for real ;-)
<Cody> thats what I mean...
<ompaul> that works
<Cody> Welcome daejuan
<daejuan> hello
<Cody> how are you?
<daejuan> tired
<Cody> hmmm...
<Cody> caffeine?
<daejuan> I could probably use some.
<Cody> me too...
<Cody> What ubuntu version you running?
<daejuan> Edgy Eft
<Cody> how is it?
<daejuan> So far so good
<Cody> cool
<daejuan> Newest Gnome version as always
<Cody> how much better is it?
<daejuan> Update Manager is finely intergrated
<Cody> that's worth the upgrade right there
<daejuan> along with a few other things like Beagle
<daejuan> I usually always run the latest version of Ubuntu
<daejuan> As I like to mess with thing
<daejuan> things*
<Cody> I would if I could
<Cody> So...
<daejuan> what was the discussion before I got here?
<Cody> My apologies
<Cody> about spamming the other day
<Cody> and I am helping you guys now
<daejuan> oh, ok, so what was the spamming about? I read some of the log yesterday.
<Cody> i believe if you are serious about spreading ubuntu and helping ubuntu, why do a seperate thing?
<Cody> (02:44:34 PM) Cody: I hadn't heard of spreadubuntu.com
<Cody> (02:44:41 PM) nixternal: this team is rebuilding currently and has great support from the higher ups all the way down in the community
<Cody> (02:44:58 PM) Cody: Stromham was behind it, he could be evil...
<Cody> (02:44:59 PM) nixternal: well, i would have to disagree with that, because your bot the other night said you had heard of it
<Cody> (02:45:17 PM) nixternal: everything was aimed at jenda and spread ubuntu
<Cody> (02:45:18 PM) Cody: that wasn't mine
<Cody> (02:45:49 PM) Cody: I mean I didn't know about it til the other night, and thought they had come out of nowhere
<Cody> (02:46:05 PM) nixternal: im not saying it was, but you fed into the whole situation...but that is old news...if you are serious about helping out marketing ubuntu, and knew about the Marketing Team, why start your own thing?
<Cody> (02:46:07 PM) nixternal: im just curious
<Cody> (02:46:40 PM) nixternal: spread ubuntu is actually a little old, however i had only heard of it over the past few months via ubuntupeople
<Cody> (02:47:19 PM) Cody: Well, I am on your team now... spreadubuntu's progress was very slow
<Cody> (recap)
<Cody> Does that help?
<daejuan> yeah, thanks a lot.
<Cody> ok
<Cody> hey, I added a few screenshots at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<daejuan> Cool, I can make a few screenshots of me doing random junk, like writing code, using Beagle, compiling software, etc..
<Cody> sry its at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu#preview
<ompaul> have you saved it yet?
<Cody> yeah
<ompaul> I am not seeing anything new
<daejuan> I am, try refreshing it, it's probably your browsers cache
<Cody> hmmm...
<ompaul> End of edit conflict
<ompaul> Cody, check out the conflicting things there
<Cody> I am trying
<daejuan> It should be three links under
<Cody> ?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-bb *!*@69-29-170-38.dyn.centurytel.net *!*@c-24-9-*-*.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<daejuan> ughh, I'm about to take a nap, been at work since 6am, and just got off at 2:30pm. May be back on later.
<Cody> ok
<Cody> quiet...
<Cody> I fixed the conflicts
<darkmatter_> dang.... eyes are getting sore... need a break from coding.....
<Cody> what are you coding?
<darkmatter_> hacking together a ubuntu specific mod of the slab...
<Cody> nice
<darkmatter_> it loks like I'll end up rewriting it... lol
<darkmatter_> I'm making it cleaner/friendlier
<darkmatter_> and a tad smaller
<Cody> cool
<Cody> have fun...
<darkmatter_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92826085@N00/182683554/
<darkmatter_> thats the current state
<darkmatter_> search filter selection isn't functional yet
<Cody> ok
<Cody> looking at it now
<Cody> looks good
<darkmatter_> I'll probably set the show and more applications to relief none as the default
<darkmatter_> so the button shows only on mouseover
<Cody> sounds good
<Cody> hello gaz00
<gaz00> hi cody!
<gaz00> how's it going?
<Cody> good
<Cody> g2g, ttyl
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-06
<stromham> ?
<stromham> hello
<stromham> i would like to apologize
<stromham> my antics where bad
<stromham> i did not Dos attack you
<stromham> i just spamed
<stromham> it was b/c i thought you where trying to streal my project from me
<stromham> well bye
<dotwaffle> locely.
<dotwaffle> lovely even
<adamant1988> hello all!
<adamant1988> how's everyone?
<j_baer> just checked in, doing ok ...
<adamant1988> that's good.
<adamant1988> I've had my faith in the future of ubuntu in the home restored.
<adamant1988> I thought that the codecs were a bit hard to get for the home user right now, especcially one who is unfamiliar with linux or a command line... but the easycodecs thing for eft looks promising :)
<j_baer> I've haven't tried eft yet, how does it look?
<Selt> jenda?
<adamant1988> I don't think Jenda is here...
<Selt> i would like to apologize.
<Selt> adamant1988 for my immature behavior
<ormiret> jenda ought to be back on Tuesday
<adamant1988> are you the one with the bot?
<Selt> why did he close my channel?
<Selt> #goubuntu forwards to here
<adamant1988> that's not what I asked.
<adamant1988> I asked if you were the one with the bot.
<Selt> yes i did have the bot(s) and yes i was immature and yes i spammed.
<adamant1988> ok... well... that's probably why your channel was closed... (best guess)
<Selt> but it was my channel
<bimberi> Selt: jenda didn't close it. And afaik didn't request it.  It was Freenode staff at the request of a lot of other annoyed people in this channel
<Selt> ok
<Selt> well i said i was sorry and there is not any more i can do
<Selt> bye
<bimberi> Selt: That said.  Onya for coming to apologize :)
<bimberi> s/z/s/ :)
<matthewrevell> Morning all.
<Seveas> mornin
<mdke> is it possible there have been no emails to the list since yesterday evening?
<mdke> this is unheard of
<matthewrevell> mdke: I've been busy the past few evenings, trying to revive a dying ThinkPad, and Jenda's on holiday :)
<mdke> as long as my newsgroup isn't broken
<matthewrevell> mdke: Do you access it through Google Groups? Or do you have a mail to nntp gateway?
<mdke> i use gmane
<matthewrevell> Ah right
<matthewrevell> That would explain why you don't wanna be CC'd :)
<mdke> yeah, although when I used email I didn't want to be either :)
<ompaul> mdke, I don't think you were here yesterday when cody and his mate came back in and said sorry
<ompaul> we were all so shocked we put away our mailers :)
<ompaul> he did some screenshots and stuck them on flicker and linked from the SU page
<matthewrevell> ompaul: Ooh, what time was that?
<matthewrevell> ompaul: Wanna scroll back through logs :)
<ompaul> matthewrevell, last night - if you really want a time I will get it
<ompaul> circa 21:30 uk local
<matthewrevell> ompaul: Cheers.
<ompaul> np
<matthewrevell> Okay, so Cody seems apologetic.
<matthewrevell> I'd like to see him sign the CoC, at least, before he takes part in the team.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it was ~ 11 hours ago
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, I'm just reading back through the log :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ompaul> matthewrevell, well I think we get him to do a little and then say here is the CoC
<ompaul> have a look, it is what we aspire to
<ompaul> matthewrevell, I think that works better
<matthewrevell> ompaul: Maybe I'm missing something here. I mean, the bloke's gonna prove himself one way or the other through his actions, so most of this is moot, but I don't see why he shouldn't sign the CoC before anything else.
<Kamping_Kaiser> matthewrevell, hm. making people sign it doesnt really jell with me :|. if they sign it for the sake of it then its not any advantage to anyone
* Kamping_Kaiser gets over it
<Madpilot> interesting - stromham even showed up here and tried to apologize - check the "current" log
<ompaul> matthewrevell, I have to say I am with Kamping_Kaiser
<ompaul> Madpilot, I saw that but he was gone before I got to reply
<mdke> CoC signing should be a prerequisite of team membership, I'd say
<mdke> whatever team membership is
<Madpilot> ompaul, he reappeared as "Selt", it looks like
* Kamping_Kaiser winces... i havent signed 1.0.1, so i'm not technically ubuntero atm i think... i had trouble signing it... nm.
<ompaul> mdke, I concur, but that being said I would not turn anyone away that was reading or contributing :-)
<Madpilot> complaining that he'd had "his channel" taken away from him
<ompaul> Madpilot, had not seen that
<Madpilot> ompaul, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-marketing-current.html @ 0530 mark
<matthewrevell> Over the years, I've dealt with loads of guys who mistake the anonymity of IRC and other online communications with an opportunity for impunity.
<mdke> ompaul: the code governings all interactions on Ubuntu channels and lists
<matthewrevell> The torrent of abuse against Jenda was pretty harsh, all becaus they thought he'd taken "their" project.
<matthewrevell> Asking them to read the CoC and agree to it means that they have the opportunity to understand how we expect people to interract and means we have some stick-potential, i.e. "You read it, you've broken it, you should have known better"
<Madpilot> "stick potential" - nice way to put it ;)
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: It's not a case of getting over it. I'm not particularly bothered by guys like this, they're all over the net. But the CoC is pretty important to Ubuntu, IMO, and these guys have demonstrated they're not in tune with it.
<ompaul> mdke, yes that is what it is there for, I will reply with a little more verbosity in a moment
<matthewrevell> Anyway, if the team isn't bothered, then I'll leave it :) Don't want to discourage people from taking part but we do have community, errr, rules and they'r eimportant to enabling us to get on with our work here.
<matthewrevell> N
<matthewrevell> Right, I'll leave it there :) I'll spend my time doing something more constructive :)
<ompaul> The CoC is there to include people in the community, it does govern the interactions between people. Showing it to someone should not be done with a demand to sign. It should be shown to them as this is how we interact and how we define our relationships with each other. We ask them to respect that. That is all.
<ompaul> If they see fit to get more involved they have some concept of where we are at.
<matthewrevell> Not a demand to sign, but a request that if they want to take part in our team, they should demonstrate they understand the way we work by reading it and agreeing to it, because they're demonstrated they really don't understand that, so far.
<matthewrevell> Anyway, sorry, I said I'd leave it :)
<Madpilot> later all - need sleep
<mindspin> btw had anyone success in signing COC v.1.01 ? I never had luck when traying to sign it
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> mindspin,  I revoked my old gpg keys so it I kind of had to :-)
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Yeah, no probs
<mindspin> it was always complaining that the file is not the correct version, any help ompaul?
<ompaul> mindspin, lets take it to pm
<mindspin> yup
<mdke> mindspin: known bug, but should be fixed now
<mdke> (in launchpad)
<ompaul> ahh
<matthewrevell> hello guys
<bimberi> hi matthewrevell :)
<PlHL> Hi matthewrevell
<PlHL> Wouw, there has come a lot of members in here since my last visit :)
<matthewrevell> Yeah, things are building up :)
<PlHL> Sure is. The post list has also been busy I can see: 100+ mails :)
<matthewrevell> Yeah, it's good to see
<PlHL> Any statistics on how Ubuntu is doing after the dapper release? On how many new users / downloads?
<matthewrevell> I don't have any, but it's certainly the sort of info I'd like to get.
<PlHL> Hnm, we should consider making a statistics group within the marketing team some day. Doing statistics on all sorts of things e.g. user contet
<PlHL> *contentness
<PlHL> problema areas, wishes and so forth
<ompaul> PlHL, the install base is not really possible - you are talking about corrilating all the downloads from how many different mirrors, let us not forget the torrents - and then there is the did they upgrade or install for one disk - so it is my opinion that figures for Linux are way lower shipit alone is responsible for how many disks and how many of them were copied, and as for well everyone uses login and it was patched how many downloads
<ompaul> of that took place my update with feed 5 6machines
<ompaul> typos wow, ehh, my update will feed 5 or 6 machines
<PlHL> Yeah you're right ompaul; it would be highly inaccurate figures. It would stille be fun to know how many new Ubuntu users there are after the Dapper release
<ompaul> PlHL, [semi humourous rant]  there are 11781 wiki pages right now :-) there is approx 21 gigs to make a full archive :-) There are currently 495758 people and 482 teams registered in Launchpad. :-) and you want to know how many people are using dapper that were not using Ubuntu before .... well, ehh one that I know of
<ompaul> personally
<ompaul> actually several people are now using it that were not using it before :-) I gave dvds to all the staff in a small company I do some work for now and again
<PlHL> Heh, I want to know how total number of Ubuntu users developed since the launch, and especially how the development in new users has been after Dapper. Dapper has received a huge response as no distro before it. It got to have some impact
<PlHL> Yeah ompaul, With Dapper I've also managed for the first time to convince some people to try out Linux ;)
<PlHL> It's my enthusiasm which convinces them: "well, if it's SO good I'll try it" :P
<ompaul> it is interesting to note the change in #ubuntu over the last couple of years
<PlHL> Only been there for a year. But remember it was hard to get answers from people then; well, perhaps it's because my questions then was dumber than today ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> PlHL, back then i was 'helping' ;)
<PlHL> Heh, not me Kamping_Kaiser :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<PlHL> I had too many problems with hoary then, so eventually I gave up on it and only rarely used it. Now I run Dapper on 3 out of 4 partitions :)
* Kamping_Kaiser has been using ubuntu since warty, exclusively since hoary
<ompaul> 2 years ago the community looking for help were more technical,
<PlHL> yeah ompaul, probably why it was more difficult to get newb help even a year ago
<PlHL> Now even I can help some newbs with problems (I'm still a newb though)
<ompaul> mostly ex other distro users, now it is mostly new from windows, one of the pointers to this is the fall off in the amount of requests of the bot for !rootsudo
<bimberi> ompaul: there are a few other measures too - in dapper when you first open gnome-terminal on a fresh install it tells you about sudo
<bimberi> ompaul: i miss bob2 :(
<ompaul> bimberi, this is true, however even with that knowledge to hand there was many a stand up row about "I am not using sudo I am using root" in #ubuntu and we kind of have gotten to the point of if you are going to advise users please do it "this way", your way is not necessarly wrong but it involves others in this channel not knowing the base configuration and that is hardly fair on the person being helped or us.
<ompaul> bimberi, he was rather useful, I hope where ever he is, he is enjoying himself.
<bimberi> ompaul: aye to both of those :)
<PlHL> Og darn; xgl didn't install succesful... i'll just keep on trying ;P
<ompaul> PlHL, vist #ubuntu-xgl with that, they focus on it [pun may be intentional ;-))] 
<PlHL> Yea, I know of that chan. Kept it in mind if it would be neccessary to use some day. I'll initially just read on about it though
<klepas> moinmoin
<mvirkkil> moin
<Phlosten> evening all
<KenSentMe> Hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<Phlosten> i guess #goubuntu got the chop?
<Phlosten> was just reading the mailing list
<Kamping_Kaiser> effectively
<nixternal> moins
<matthewrevell> hey
<klepas> moin
<newz2000> hey pascal, you're up early
<newz2000> klepas, or is that late?
<klepas> stayed up till 4 AM yesterday =\
<klepas> early, it's 1:53
<klepas> :)
<newz2000> Are you out on winter break?
<klepas> yea.
<klepas> i need to go back at noon today to pick up my final scores but other than that i essentially have ~2.5 weeks off
<klepas> yourself? :)
<newz2000> I just started a new job :-)
<klepas> hey cool - where at? (:
<newz2000> Ubuntu.com webmaster
<newz2000> canonical
<klepas> very, very cool :)
<klepas> congrats
<newz2000> I thought so
<newz2000> thanks
<klepas> make sure you fix the main page ;)
<klepas> matthewrevell: hey there
<newz2000> Yeah, its on the todo list.
<klepas> did you see the comments that msikma made on it?
<newz2000> when was that?
<matthewrevell> klepas: hey
<klepas> matthewrevell: not sure if you remember me, with the amount of mail you folks get through show@lugradio.org, but i was the one that tried to tell you dudes where the artists can be found when you guys asked where the heck we all were...
<klepas> you folks never actually got around to saying where there were... just dissed my name :P
<klepas> newz2000: one moment
<matthewrevell> klepas: I remember getting the email. Sorry, we do tend to get sidetracked when we get a serious email.
<matthewrevell> Did we make some rubbish joke about Pascal programming?
<matthewrevell> klepas: So, you're an artists?
<matthewrevell> klepas: Just re-read your email. We definitely need designers/artists in the marketing team.
<Kamping_Kaiser> matthewrevell, hes hardcore
<klepas> i would be happy to help... [the artwork team is kinda disorganised ^^] 
<klepas> as for the joke, yea... i think it was something about the french and pascal, the language
<klepas> :)
<matthewrevell> Ach, we're predictable.
<klepas> newz2000: damnit...
<klepas> i can't find the stuff, and michael is not responding...
<matthewrevell> I'd say the most momentum is behind SpreadUbuntu at the moment.
* newz2000 puts his hands up "I didn't do it"
<newz2000> klepas: don't worry, I'll check it out
<klepas> he wrote something on the art team ml a while back
<klepas> should be locate-able through a message header search
<matthewrevell> I believe  newz2000 is gonna have a think about the webastery side of things :)
<newz2000> yeah, I saw it come through, but I don't remember what it said
<matthewrevell> klepas: I've gotta push off now, but if you haven't seen it, have a look at our ML - http://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-marketing
<klepas> oh, good. he just outlined what was wrong and offered a few suggestions and some mockups on how it could be fixed - did a good job :-)
<klepas> matthewrevell: no worries - i'm signed up to it... :)
<matthewrevell> cool :)
<klepas> just got to get around to reading it more often :)
<klepas> so much to do...
<matthewrevell> klepas: Yeah, juggling is an artform :)
<matthewrevell> Right, gotta get home. Speak to you all later
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-07
<adamant1988> Hello all :)
<hybrid> hi adamant1988
<hybrid> an hour later :p
<adamant1988> hi hybrid lol
<adamant1988> so... how's everyone?
<nixternal> about as good as one can get i guess
<adamant1988> that works...
<adamant1988> nixternal I'm working on a project to push linux in the school and in the community
<adamant1988> do you think Id' be best to use K/ubuntu or Xandros?
<nixternal> sweet
<nixternal> i have been working with my church on pushing Edubuntu and hopefully setting up a lab for kids at the church
<adamant1988> yeah this is an economically depressed area...
<adamant1988> What I *want* to do is push ubuntu, but I feel that there's a better chance of success if the experience is made as 'friendly' as possible
<nixternal> exact same thing here..what a coincidence
<nixternal> we just did a setup with 40 pc's for 2 underpriviledged areas in chicago with 1/2 Edubuntu and 1/2 Windows XP actually provided by Bill & Melinda Gates
<nixternal> however, it was just Windows XP, and there is no money for software...however the Edubuntu machines seem to be the kids favorites
<adamant1988> yeah
<adamant1988> well, xandros is cheep and supported is the thing
<adamant1988> and there's documentation
<nixternal> yup
<adamant1988> so idk...
<adamant1988> hello all
<klepas> moin
<mvirkkil> hi
<hybrid> holas
<PlHL> Hi People
<KenSentMe> Hi there
<`6og> hey :)
<PlHL> My ten CD's just arrived from shipit this morning - nice
<`6og> :D
<PlHL> I was wondering: Those stickers that followed... Is it possible to order them somewhere without the CD's? And if not, shouldn't that be something for the marketing team to make sure of+
<mindspin> I did not get any stickers
<PlHL> Perhaps it's something new? Or just a mistake..:P'
<`6og> no, some people get them
* `6og didnt, perhaps only for ubuntu?
<mindspin> I heard that kubuntu stickers are also being sent out
<`6og> hm. i didnt get any :|
<bimberi> my package had ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu - 12 stickers, all ubuntu
<klepas> ditto
<mindspin> my package included no stickers at all
* `6og ordered all 3, had all 3 on the cover, but only had edu and Kubuntu, with no sticker s :|
<gnomefreak> mine was same as bimberi
<gnomefreak> none of the cds will install but the stickers are cool
<mindspin> hehe
* `6og shrugs
<bimberi> gnomefreak: :((
<`6og> gnomefreak: :(* that's sus
<mindspin> I'd like to have some posters for my window, because about 50000 people are passing by over the year...
* bimberi decides to test his CDs
<gnomefreak> yep but seems most people are running into that
<gnomefreak> bimberi: sad part it happens are the partitioner
<gnomefreak> killing your drive testing them sucks
<`6og> the partitioner was a bugbear from the start... it's caused quite some issues
<gnomefreak> brb
<mindspin> i failed in upgrading, wiped away my partitions with live cd and finally took alternate cd to reinstall
<mindspin> maybe I should test the shipit cds before giving them away ;-)
<`6og> not much you can do - if it's buggy it's bugy
<mindspin> if they are buggy, I#ll kick it away...
<`6og> well it's all or none ;) they don't have special bugs per cd
<mindspin> or add a selfburned alternate cd to each live cd
<bimberi> gnomefreak: ah, hm, i'll leave it till i'm back at work then (got an old pc there that i just do installs on)
<mindspin> if that is true, its a waste of resources in my eyes
<`6og> i havent had issues, but i just wipe drive -> install
<bimberi> mindspin: yes, i'm keeping breezy sleeves for that purpose too
* `6og displikes the live cd installer, give me d-i anyday
<mindspin> matthewrevell: are you alive?
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Sorry, yes, I'm here, and alive :)
<klepas> moinmoin
<matthewrevell> yo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<mindspin> I'd like to add a page/part to the media-team wiki
<nixternal> The Ubuntu Marketing Team is ran by the community. We share a common goal among the rest of the Ubuntu community, and that is to squash Bug #1. In order to reach this goal, the Ubuntu Marketing Team will collaborate on various levels in a grassroots SpreadUbuntu marketing campaign.
<nixternal> that is an intro for the upcoming MT wiki page
<nixternal> give me some ideas please
<nixternal> that is a draft...input needed ;)
<mdke> is ran?
<nixternal> hiya mdke
<mdke> hi
* mdke slaps nixternal with a grammar stick
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i just typed that quick to give an idea
* nixternal needs feedback from the community ;)
<mdke> i thought something similar was there already
<mindspin> the second sentence sounds very "formal" to me
<nixternal> mdke: from now on smack me with the grammer fish..it doesn't hurt as bad, but makes ya stink ;)
<mdke> ok
<nixternal> there is a MT purpose now, but it is big and vague..this is really just a 2 or 3 line intro to the marketing team
<nixternal> that is what i am really looking for
<nixternal> maybe the mailing list will be the best place for this
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> it needs some time to play around with text..
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> i will do that
<nixternal> i will add a couple of things in there for feedback
<mindspin> matthewrevell: I'd like to add a page/part to the media-team wiki
* Kamping_Kaiser rsyncs off laptop
<mindspin> to expose my idea of "give ubuntu to journalists and let them write about" idea
* matthewrevell returns from phone call
<mindspin> ah
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Sounds good to me :)
<mdke> I thought that media team was going to be closed?
<matthewrevell> nixternal: I tried to put up a vague-ish but fairly concise intro to the MT on the wiki, but Jendatook a pretty big dislike to it :(
<matthewrevell> mdke: Media project, within the marketing team.
<mindspin> how do i add a new (sub)page ? I think it would be better to give sideprojects extra pages
<mdke> matthewrevell: right, I read team
<matthewrevell> nixternal: I think we need to bash out an idea of what we're about, on the ML, before we try to sum it up
<nixternal> well...he tasked me with it and gave me full run, if you have comments or suggestions on how a design should be, then you can add it to the email im working on...if he dislikes it and we all like it, well this being a communtiy, guess who wins ;)
<matthewrevell> mdke: Sorry, I'm in the habit of saying "team" as "media project" sounds like some kinda video shoot :)
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> media branch of the marketing team ;-)
<mdke> matthewrevell: not from you, mindspin said "the media-team wiki"
<mdke> anyway, i get it now
<matthewrevell> nixternal: As you say, it's a community, so I think it's best we bash it out on the list. No offence to Jenda, but I'm not sure he's in a position to task people with things :)
<matthewrevell> In that we're going for a flat team, where we're all equals etc
<mindspin> indeed
<matthewrevell> nixternal: My suggestion would be that you add to the thread on the ML
<nixternal> i will put ideas in the list and ask for ideas back then
<matthewrevell> Cool. The team has enough momentum now, I believe, that we can discuss things on the list, then make decisions, rather than act unilaterally.
<matthewrevell> I think unilateral action works best when there are only a couple of people doing anything.
<mindspin> atm its called press team ..... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressTeam
<matthewrevell> Now we're starting to function more like a proper team.
<matthewrevell> Which rocks
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Yeah, sorry, I need to whack a redirect in there.
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Short on time at the mo :(
<mindspin> we need a "workspace" anyway, to collect the results of mailinglist discussions
<matthewrevell> klepas: ping
<matthewrevell> mindspin: What do you have in mind? A weekly summary on the wiki?
<mindspin> no but if a discussion is finished, and we have results, they should be documented somewhere
<matthewrevell> mindspin: sounds good to me
<mindspin> launchpad should do it but I'm unsure how to manage it
<matthewrevell> I'm not particularly familiar with LP :(
<mindspin> so am I
<matthewrevell> Big decisions would get discussed on the ML, then voted on in irc meetings, then we could probably decide smaller stuff on the ML. A wiki page would do for now, while we look into the LP way of doing it
<mindspin> but there was the idea of handling sub-projects as bugs, or specifications, but honestly I didn't understand it at all
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Ah yeah.
<matthewrevell> mindspin: It's something I need to look into, so I understand it. I'm sure it's all pretty simple, but time is short for me atm.
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> so I 'll put my "give ubuntu ..." idea on the agenda for the next meeting
<ormiret> mindspin: specs in LP are just a way of tracking things - the actual spec goes in the wiki as I understand it
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Yeah, I'll reply to your mail in the ML. Perhaps you could post a link in the ML to the discussion where you asked silbs abou tit
<ormiret> so feel free to ignore LP atm
<matthewrevell> s/tit/it
<mindspin> thanks ormiret
<mindspin> matthewrevell: you mean the irc log?
<matthewrevell> mindspin: Yeah
<mindspin> ok
<matthewrevell> klepas: Your SVG for Ubuntu Magazine: should it be just a small portion of a page?
<ormiret> matthewrevell: I got more when I opened in sodipodi
<adamant1988> hello all
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Howdy
<adamant1988> how's everyone today?
<matthewrevell> ormiret: I'm using Eye of Gnome.
<matthewrevell> ormiret: Running from a live CD, due to dead computer, so can't install Inkscape.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Not bad thanks, you?
<adamant1988> I'm working on my project lol.
<adamant1988> I'm still trying to decide between ubuntu and xandros for my community project
<matthewrevell> Ubuntu has the benefit of being free in both senses and is more regularly updated, AFAIK.
<ormiret> matthewrevell: png of the whole thing : http://ormiret.com/ubuntumagazine.png
<matthewrevell> ormiret: Nice, thanks
<adamant1988> matthewrevell, my only thing is that crossover comes standard in xandros (which is good for people in my community)
<adamant1988> I prefer ubuntu though :)
<nixternal> one thing if i could suggest guys, just for ease of search/location...is put all your marketing wiki pages containing ideas and what not under MarketingTeam/
<nixternal> this way here, it will be easy to do an auto link generation for navigation later on
<adamant1988> when are there going to be forums available for the marketing team (again, I guess?)
<mindspin> never afaik
<nixternal> ubuntuforums.com said they would give us space if needed
<ormiret> adamant1988: it was decided at the meeting we could live without them
<nixternal> however, do we really need forums with the use of the mailing list?
<mindspin> forums are for discusions and the mailinglist too so I think we deceided at last meeting
<nixternal> actually...i think the forums would be good...this way here people not on the list or scouring the wiki would get introduced to our concept
<adamant1988> I'm ashamed and all, but I don't know how to participate in the mailing list.
<mindspin> hehe
<nixternal> adamant1988: aren't you on the launchpad?
<adamant1988> I get the volumes but I don't know how to reply to the individual 'posts'.
<adamant1988> Yeah.
<nixternal> doesn't that put you on the list?
<nixternal> you reply to the list, not to the individual
<mindspin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<adamant1988> so reply to the volume?
<nixternal> you don't get each one individually..you get a digest
<nixternal> go to the link mindspin posted and change the "receive as digest" to "NO"
<nixternal> then you will get individual emails to work with
<adamant1988> yay, lol.
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Then use your mailing software to automatically pop the mailing list emails into a special foler
<adamant1988> I was wondering how to work that out.
<matthewrevell> s/foler/folder
<matthewrevell> That way you don't get your inbox overloaded
<adamant1988> yeah I was doing that anyway
<matthewrevell> cool
<nixternal> whoa..i decided to take a look at my filters...104 filters and counting
<nixternal> its a wonder how kmail continues to function
<klepas> matthewrevell: pong
<adamant1988> I use gmail lol
<adamant1988> I want a good mail account that I can use through a program like kmail or evolution
<matthewrevell> klepas: Sorry, was just trying to get a full version of the ubuntu mag png. Ormiret sorted me
<matthewrevell> Looks great.
<matthewrevell> Will post to list
<klepas> cool
<klepas> i was just messing around - it's nothing concrete - but i'd be happy to polish up anything you folks want
<mindspin> nixternal: another kubuntian ;-)
<nixternal> oh yes
<nixternal> KDE is my life
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> i have been with KDE since 1.0
<adamant1988> lol I feel like a traitor using kubuntu -_-
<mindspin> me too
<nixternal> i have used others and like them just as well, but KDE is my style
<mindspin> nope
<mindspin> that was for adamant1988
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> Why wasn't KDE just offered as an option at install like with suse?
<ormiret> adamant1988: that would take more than one cd
<mindspin> its kinda "historical" imh
<mindspin> o
<mindspin> and indeed the space issue
<adamant1988> ok the space thing I understand.
<adamant1988> So... I got an idea...
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, no dvds
<adamant1988> and I don't know if this is something you guys might be interested in doing...
<adamant1988> But what about a site (or section of one) dedicated to Ubuntu projects around the world or in specific areas... Like community projects, etc.
<adamant1988> If the smaller projects get some press from the ubuntu site  there would be more popping up, a sort of "Hey, I can do that" thing.
<ormiret> adamant1988: deffineitely something we should be dcumenting /helping (with the LoCo teams)
<ormiret> if you write something about what youa re doing that ought to get the ball rolling
<adamant1988> Case in point: I'm working on a project for my school system and then my town.  I've worked out a deal with system76 for a free koala mini for my school to use.  I'm producing documentation, pamphlets, studies, research papers, etc. to show my (economically strapped) town that there is a solution to Windows.
<mindspin> where do you live adamant1988?
<adamant1988> Elkins, WV.
<mindspin>  WV =west virginia ?
<adamant1988> Yes.
<mindspin> ic
<adamant1988> There's even talk of setting up a linux demo center and a local linux group to run it.
<ormiret> the docs/ pamphlets are the kind of thing that SU should have
<ormiret> save the next person to try this having to write them from scratch
<adamant1988> and I've already collected 6 older PCs to run light versions of linux on.
<adamant1988> I can provide them, that's not a big deal.
<mindspin> you should consider using xubuntu on them
<adamant1988> I'm going to talk to the local printing store about printing my pamphlets etc.
<adamant1988> and the local computer store about getting more up to date hardware for my linux system.
<adamant1988> for the demo I mean
<adamant1988> point is, I know I'm not the only one with such a project going on.  and good press helps these projects and helps to get more people starting them or getting involved.
<mindspin> why should press write aboute it ?
* mindspin playing advocatus diabolo
<mindspin> v
<ormiret> adamant1988: if you write up what you are doing  it can probably get on the fridge or in UWN so you can inspire others to follow
<adamant1988> local press is interested in mine.  But I think that having an ubuntu site that helps to make people aware of these projects (like a little headline site or such) will generate more and more projects
<adamant1988> more projects based on ubuntu is, of course, good advertising for ubuntu.
<ormiret> adn it is exactly the kind of thing to go in SU when we get it running
<mindspin> it is
<mindspin> call it case studies, call it testimonials, call it examples it will be good
<adamant1988> I mean there's no better advertising than advertising tailor-made to the community it's being done in, right? It saves us some work (the marketing team) and it helps push the 'community' nature of ubuntu
<adamant1988> I'll even help manage it myself if need be.
<ormiret> adamant1988: a great start would be putting up a wikipage detailing what you're doing - then you or others can write articles from that for different places
<adamant1988> Ok, I haven't edited the wiki much, or ever.
<adamant1988> Do I put this in the marketing team wiki or what?
<adamant1988> oh wait
<adamant1988> not the ubuntu wiki, I'm confused...
<ormiret> probably something off MarketingTeam/ would be a good bet
<mindspin> ormiret how do I add asupbage to the MarketingTeam wiki?
<mindspin> a sub-page
<ormiret> goto wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/[name of page goes here]  and you get a page with a link to create a new page with that name
<mindspin> ah very handy
<mindspin> I just didn't want to add things up at the bottom of the site
<ormiret> anything you think should be int he wiki put it in - that's what its for :)
<ormiret> don't worry overly much about cluttering it up, too much content is much better than too little
<adamant1988> so I should just add a sub page as well?
<mindspin> I#m used to cms but not to wiki, it was a pain for me when I first edited a wikipage ;-)
<ormiret> adamant1988: yes, it will go to SU eventually but you can put it in the wiki now
<adamant1988> ok... what exactly is spreadubuntu?
<ormiret> going to be a site about helping people to do things to spread the word about ubuntu (pretty much exactly what you were talking about ;) )
<adamant1988> haha, cool. :)
<mindspin> that is a discusion in progress imho, newz2000 had a nice post to the list about it
<newz2000> I'm here, happy to provide any additional info if you'd like
<mindspin> I replied to it and think we have to discuss it further
<mindspin> we= marketing team, not you and me ;-)
<newz2000> I just wanted to toss it out there for food for thought. The team can do whatever it thinks is best and I'm happy to help however I can.
<newz2000> I've got planned a wiki upgrade to go to 1.5 of Moin, which actually makes things a lot easier
<newz2000> I don't have a timeline yet, but the wiki upgrade might make it more useful for you
<mindspin> newz2000: I 'll hope there will be some more replies to your post
<newz2000> I hope that I didn't sound to pushy. ;-) I just wanted to toss out my ideas.
<mindspin> no you are absolutely right (I agree with about 75% of your post ;-)
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/WikiMockup
<nixternal> ^^ that is the mock up to work from there
<nixternal> so that email everyone received, will be implemented into this mockup, voted upon, and issued one of these days ;)
<newz2000> have you seen some sites that do an especially good job of communicationg a message similar to what you hope to communicate?
<mindspin> not yet, beside the ubuntu main page....
<mindspin> I didn't see spreadfirefox at all before
<newz2000> I'm redoing the bzr website and mark suggested www.rubyonrails.org as inspiration
<newz2000> It does a great job of keeping a narrow focus and communicating a simple message.
<newz2000> Maybe there's something there you could use
<newz2000> Also, I've always thought the mozilla website was good as well.
<adamant1988> Spread Ubuntu is a big project 0_0.
<adamant1988> is that interactive desktop looking likely at all?
<mindspin> rubyonrails does not relly look good to me...
<mindspin> narrow focus and simplicity lokks slightly different for me...
<mindspin> but those are the keywords for me
<newz2000> I'd start making a list of sites and find things you like and dislike about them. Then when you want to make a design you'll know what you want.
<mindspin> and the idea of building acommunity of spreaders sounds smart
<adamant1988> I have an idea for a logo for it
<adamant1988> :) I'm going to pan it out really quick
<nixternal> newz2000: you know, i have been looking over the fedora core projects wiki, as they have a pretty decent setup for inspiration
<newz2000> Say, "I like this site's nav bar because ___" or "I don't like the rails site because ___"
<mindspin> plus nice buttons for the websites, signatures, caps, shirts stickers and posters would be cool
<nixternal> i tend to look at microsoft too ;(
<newz2000> nixternal: what page are you looking at?
<nixternal> newz2000: all of them
<nixternal> lol
<newz2000> microsoft and redhat both have good sites for inspiration, but I think they might be built for a wider focus
<nixternal> yup
<newz2000> nixternal: do you have a link?
<nixternal> i use them and SuSe also
<newz2000> for fc wiki
<nixternal> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki
<newz2000> what do you like?
<newz2000> they use moin as well
<mindspin> ;-)
<nixternal> their layouts are clean and precise
<nixternal> nite klepas_Zzz
<mindspin> I like mine.... http://www.mindspin-cms-hosting.de/
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> to bad i have a hard enough time reading english let alone another language ;)
<mindspin> hehe
<newz2000> I'd start making a list on the wiki of pages that you like and don't like.
<newz2000> But be specific.
<newz2000> I'm sure that between the marketing team, the art team and others in the community we can come up with a great looking design for this project.
<mindspin> I would prefer a site which has the cd of the ubuntu main page, to be honest
<newz2000> I know there are several people itching to help out
<nixternal> are we referring to the Spread Ubuntu project or just our wiki page?
<mindspin> I guess its the SU project
<nixternal> ahh
<mindspin> I played around with the design of the ubuntu page, but I just started...
<nixternal> with SU i can help with content, but i stink with design ;)
<nixternal> like newz2000 said, art team and others itching, as they would be a heck of lot more usefull then i would be ;)
<mindspin> I can help with html and css but not with graphics
<newz2000> I wasn't precluding you two from helping, but there is an ubelievable amount and variety of tallent available just itching to help
<mindspin> yup
<newz2000> So mindspin can do css, someone else can do art, someone else can direct
<nixternal> you know what..i could be a heck of a marketer right now for the gimp project...as i am horrible with graphics, but yet gimp is so much easier to use, comes with a ton of scripts, and is free..which blows ps out of the water
<nixternal> exactly newz2000...i think with your input and motivation too, it shoudn't be a difficult task for the team to hack it out im sure
<nixternal> its nice to have Canonical support and very much appreciated. I believe it makes the team feel closer to the core so-to-speak
<mindspin> no it shouldn't but its a question of decision making, do we want to create a different look for the site or not?
<newz2000> Mindspin, are you talking about su?
<nixternal> mindspin: my opinion, make it look like Ubuntu.com, but make it nicer ;)
<mindspin> yup
<nixternal> make Ubuntu.com want to change to our look ;)
<newz2000> Sounds good
<mindspin> that would be my opinion too
<nixternal> although, the forums changing to the Ubuntu.com look wasn't that great of an idea ;(
<nixternal> to me, i think they would be hard to read for the new guy
<newz2000> I will admit the look of ubuntu.com is decided from above (mark et al)
<newz2000> Also, the ubuntu site is schedules for a touch-up later this season
<nixternal> time to make it edgy ;)
<nixternal> you know what...the human colors are growing on me big time
<mindspin> i very dislike the colors (kubuntu looks much "fresher" to me)
<nixternal> haha
<newz2000> ha
<newz2000> can't make everyone happy.
<nixternal> mindspin: i have switched away just today from the Kubuntu theme because it is to bold...human is refreshing actually
<mindspin> maybe brown is a bit itchy for germans ;-)
<nixternal> i was originally against the human theme for Kubuntu, but it might not be a bad idea...i mean Ubuntu in itself supports a togetherness..and all this sepearation goes against the definition i think
<nixternal> haha mindspin
<mindspin> togetherness does not mean uniformity for me...
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> very good point actually..because diversity makes a community stronger...and in that aspect, the diversity of the "flavors" of Ubuntu...i like it
<nixternal> togetherness + diversity = Spread Ubuntu now!!!
<newz2000> mark has explicitly said he wants kubuntu and ubuntu to be distinct
<newz2000> There should be synergy between the designs so you know they're related (I'm interpreting his response now by the way) but colors should make the separate.
<mindspin> in their look  I guess
<newz2000> But the kubuntu guys have already asked for help with their website. I think there's a spec.
<nixternal> kubuntu website needs help, no doubt
<mindspin> so SU has to contain the look of all ubuntian flavours
<newz2000> mindspin, maybe, maybe not
<mindspin> I think the links to the sveral flavours will show the distinct colors
<nixternal> i think that the colors used in Xubuntu and Ubuntu definately blend better then the ones in Kubuntu...my 2 cents of course
<mindspin> I'll keep playing around with it and will show the result when its presenteable
* nixternal can't wait to see it
<newz2000> ok. I'm gonna break for lunch soon and need to finish up a few tasks. ping me if you need me.
<mindspin> but keep in mind that all the graphics will be "stolen"
<mindspin> yup, bye
<mindspin> btw. my stomach is calling too...
<mindspin> @now berlin
<nixternal> hehe...mine too
<nixternal> newz2000: where are you at if you are breaking for lunch?
<newz2000> Des Moines Iowa, USA.
<nixternal> it is lunch time here
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> chciago here
<nixternal> chicago too
<mindspin> frankfurt germany (not kentucky) here
<nixternal> hahaha
<mindspin> 7.30 pm here
<nixternal> im in hanover park illinois, not hanover germany ;)
<mindspin> haha
<nixternal> although hanover germany is our sister city
<mindspin> my SO was visiting chicago and milwaukee this spring
<mindspin> and she was very impressed
<nixternal> heh, she must of made a quick pass through to be impressed..because after a few hours you won't be impressed anymore...you will either be opressed or depressed
<mindspin> no never
<nixternal> i always said, if you enjoy smelling the person next to you, you will love chicago ;)
<mindspin> she liked it especially wisconsin is very similiar to our region
<mindspin> and partner state of hesse
<nixternal> wisconsin can be beautiful...but milwaukee is far from that...you have the rolling hills and nice greenery in wisconsin
<mindspin> madison was her favourite
<mindspin> she said it was far more "european" than she thought before
<mindspin> I got to have some food..... I will lurk in later,
<adamant1988> I made a logo mockup for spreadubuntu...
<_sara> can I take a look at it
<adamant1988> sure... I don't think it's very good it's just a concept...
<_sara> well a concept is a place to start I have some that I was sent and I want to post all of the art work in one place
<adamant1988> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9306/logomockup7xb.jpg =\
<adamant1988> i'm still really new to inkscape
<_sara> I lek the concept
<adamant1988> Vector has never been my thing =\
<_sara> you can always drwa it by hand and poste it
<_sara> I find tha tsometime tracing over my hand drwaings is the best thing to do
<adamant1988> no I mean I like doing stuff like this. http://dismalmuse.deviantart.com/
<_sara> ohh that is a total different thing
<adamant1988> Yeah, I know
<adamant1988> =\
<adamant1988> I'm good at doing wallpapers and tiny abstract graphics, but vector has always been my downfall =(
<_sara> yeah vector is hard
<_sara> What you don't like about the logo
<adamant1988> what?
<_sara> You said that you dond't think is very good
<_sara> but I don't quiet understand what you don't like?
<adamant1988> The globe isn't what I think it should be (not detailed enough but I couldn't find a good stock) and I feel that I didn't do well enough with the gradients, and the vector arrow is off (not all of the sides are in complete agreeance).
<_sara> ohh, so you know what you want is just an issue of learning inkscape
<adamant1988> I've got the idea in my head
<adamant1988> I'd like to put the whole thing in a glass bubble.
<adamant1988> I had another idea that involved the Ubuntu logo sprouting wings.
<adamant1988> But I don't have near the inkscape knowledge to draw that =\
<_sara> I like both ideas with the whole spread ubuntu concept, the spreading the wings thing would benice. I think
<_sara> Maybe you want to post them on the mailing list so you can have more feedback
<adamant1988> Yeah, I don't know at this point I'm just trying to be useful...
<_sara> if you need a place to hsot them ping me and I host them. beeter thatn image shack
<adamant1988> ok could you?
<adamant1988> I have the svgs but imagshack won't store them
<_sara> yeah sure jsut send me an e-mail to sara@tikal26.net. Make sure that you put ubuntu marketing int he tiel and I'll host them for you
<_sara> I think that the svg would be nice for other to play with if you don't mind that
<adamant1988> sure, but I just did a plain svg
<adamant1988> inkscape svgs don't like me
<_sara> I had problems with the svgs too. I don't know if you saw the e-mail I sent with the ubuntu magazine art work but we had problems with them too
<_sara> I ahd to make them svg too
<adamant1988> ok just making sure it wasn't just me
<adamant1988> _sara, it's mailing to you now.
<_sara> yeah so any time you need hosting I can do taht . I would like to collect all art work for spread ubuntu and the magazine and put it on a place for all to see
<adamant1988> I think I could help a little with the magazine
<adamant1988> I haven't seen the latest layout but the original that I saw was kind of bare
<_sara> yeah its a start, but the good thing is that I think we need to start with some parameters
<_sara> Like a color palte and stuff. I'll send you what wha tI sent out today
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> do you think that logo is decent enough to at least work with?
<_sara> I like the concept and what you might need is to spiffy it up a little bit. I think that you have clear idea of what you want is and issue of execution
<_sara> check you mail
<adamant1988> got it :)
<adamant1988> I'll make a post to the mailing list I with this I guess, or do you want to?
<_sara> go ahead you can do it.
<adamant1988> done
<adamant1988> that file you sent me isn't opening up correctly
<adamant1988> I'm only seeing half the page
<_sara> you have to right click on it and save as or save target as and then open it on inkscape.
<adamant1988> ok
<_sara> i just realize the likn is broke too, I had problems with this the wole morning my server has being up and down intermitenly so i will fix that later. I'll fix that  sorry about the hasse
<adamant1988> it's ok
<adamant1988> Uhm, the colors on the magazine seem to be really soft
<Burgwork> adamant1988, got a linky for these colours?
<adamant1988> I have the SVG
<adamant1988> _sara do you think we could give the magazine a little more contrast?  Everythings so soft it all kind of runs together...
<_sara> ok I fixed the link it should be working now.
<_sara> if you have any ideas go ahed. I just ask that you try to stay withing the color palete and if you add any color add it to the palete and send it to me. I am just trying to keep a structure. I think that you could do that by using the colors we have now
<adamant1988> you mean the ubuntu default colors or what?
<_sara> I mena the color on th svg I sent you. WEll i think it is a simplyfy version of the ubuntu colors
<adamant1988> OH I see it
<adamant1988> duh
<adamant1988> ok, lol...
<adamant1988> actually I think if you made the main bg just a tad darker (orange) it would all show up fine.
<_sara> yeah I think so tto, this wasan svg made by the a member of the art team so we could get a starting point and share
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-08
<j_baer> Any marketing members out there?
<gnomefreak> yeah a few
<j_baer> Thanks ... I'm on the mail list and  have a couple of questions.
<j_baer> How do you post comments to the list?
<gnomefreak> j_baer: did you sign up to get them?
<j_baer> Yes ... and I am receiving them
<gnomefreak> j_baer: if you get teh mailinglist than read the acception email you got it should have the email on it
<gnomefreak> hold on let me get you the address
<j_baer> Ok, is it "Send ubuntu-marketing mailing list submissions" ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> make sure you Re: the topic also
<j_baer> Great ... What is the turn around once your email has been sent?
<gnomefreak> j_baer: did you sign up for digest?
<j_baer> I don't know?
<j_baer> What is it and how would I do that ?
<gnomefreak> j_baer: if you look on that same email it will give you a place to check/change prefferences but if digest it should be in a few hours
<gnomefreak> although it depends ont he traffic on ths list too
<j_baer> I'll check ...
<j_baer> I guess that is what I am getting "End of ubuntu-marketing Digest, Vol 9, Issue 16"
<j_baer> as this is what is at the end.
<gnomefreak> than yep
<gnomefreak> digest = less emails but everything is wrapped up in one email
<j_baer> There seems to be a lot of activity but the direction of the marketing group
<j_baer> appears to be somewhat grey.
<j_baer> Is there a marketing/project plan in place?
<Burgwork> not really
<Burgwork> marketing is also a very diffuse thing
<j_baer> That is very true.
<j_baer> What brought me here is a forum posting by Sara Vasquez.
<j_baer> She is seeking help with a Ubuntu magazine project and I submitted some cover mockups in the Art Talk Forum.
<j_baer> But putting a magazine together goes way beyond art work and I would really
<j_baer> like it to be as good as Red Hat or Linux magazine.
<j_baer> To that end I thought my first contribution should be added some structure to the project as I really feel
<j_baer> it needs to be done right.
<nixternal> hey j_baer, how are you?
<j_baer> Fine, thank you.
<nixternal> sorry if my email was really vague, but just in case people are sleeping or busy, i like to reply so people don't think we are ignoring them ;)
<j_baer> Always a pleasure :)
<j_baer> U know communicating with folks located around the globe is always fun. Never really know when to sleep! {ha!}
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/WikiMockup   this is a wiki front page redesign in the works, i have emailed the list, but you all have at it and criticise
<nixternal> exactly j_baer
<j_baer> let me quickly check it out ...
<nixternal> it is a work in progress
<nixternal> i stole the watermark design for the documentation team ;)
<j_baer> it looks nice ...
<nixternal> trying to make it as clean and to the point as possible
<nixternal> the current front page lacks, but gives to much info at the same time
<j_baer> simple is always good ...
<nixternal> that it is
<nixternal> i have borrowed ideas from other wiki's around the net
<j_baer> Now u will know I am the new kid on the block. How does one edit a wiki page?
<nixternal> you need to have an account first of all
<j_baer> ok, how do u get an account?
<nixternal> once you have an account, it is as simple as pressing "Edit" to get into the editor itself
<nixternal> you know...i believe it uses the account from https://launchpad.net
<j_baer> That's great as I have a launchpad account.
<nixternal> there is a login option on the wiki, just click it and use your launchpad account to log in
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents   is a good place to check out editing information
<nixternal> in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpForBeginners there is a sandbox to play around with editing too
<j_baer> ok, I'll check it a try later. Thanks for the tip.
<nixternal> no problem
<j_baer> If this was my day job I would propose a project to my boss by crafting a charter.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> charters are good
<j_baer> The charter would contain the purpose of the effort ...
<j_baer> the goals to be obtained ...
<j_baer> and objectives ...
<nixternal> there are many goals to be obtained
<nixternal> now we need to take all those goals and break them into short and long term
<j_baer> In addition the charter would estimate the resources required to get there.
<j_baer> Charters are often very specific. For example Create Ubuntu Magazine.
<j_baer> The advantage to this method is it keeps everyone focus on the tasks at hand and serves as a
<j_baer> good communication tool for those who want to know.
<nixternal> good point
<j_baer> I would suggest this document be posted on a wiki and any new comer may read it to know
<j_baer> what is going on.
<j_baer> An another use of the charter is presenting ideas to the council.
<nixternal> could a charter be implemented w/o the use of a leader?
<nixternal> actually..the charter would act as that leader wouldn't it
<nixternal> create the charter by member recommendations that have been approved
<j_baer> In my day job all projects are assigned to a project manager and the charter would identify
<j_baer> who that person is. It would show the effort has the approval from folks we call sponsors.
<nixternal> that is something to bring up at the next meeting
<ompaul> stick it on the agenda
<ompaul> but to be honest the way to get things done is to put up a spec and seen if it is taken on board
<j_baer> Good point. The spec is the second step.
<ompaul> the spec is there atm as a method
<j_baer> The spec works like a task list and priority assigned.
<ompaul> remember it has to live with the existing governece
<j_baer> Yes ...
<ompaul> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes
<ompaul> the tech board does it for software and the CC does it for other things
<j_baer> I haven't reviewed all of the pages but I believe that it will.
<j_baer> I see the words sprinkled around like milestones and such so I believe the process is being used.
<j_baer> In many cases marketing is the first impression folks see of a product and it is very
<j_baer> important to make a good 1st impression.
<j_baer> When you add to the matrix the fact that folks don't have to do this it is also important to make
<j_baer> thins as easy as possible.
<j_baer> Using myself as a example my 1st question was "what's going on"?
<j_baer> Another issue is deciding what to do.
<j_baer> It's very important to tackle the really really important items first and then work the list {spec}.
<j_baer> So ... my suggestion for the magazine project is to create a charter. Submit it to the community council for approval
<j_baer> and if approved, get started.
<nixternal> need to hurry on thta
<nixternal> the magazine has been active for a month now, and yet nothing to show the community
<nixternal> that is by far, no ones fault, as there has been a lot of change occur recently
<j_baer> I understand and my comments are not meant to be critical.
<nixternal> but the issue has been brought up to others, that have been wanting to see this happen
<nixternal> they may not be meant to be critical, but they need to ;)  need to get that fire lit
<nixternal> if you and sara are in kahoots on it, i would say rock and roll since she is the project leader for the magazine
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> Spread Mandriva seems to be up and running
<j_baer> I am unclear on the "Spread" initiatives {?}
<nixternal> however, spread mandriva sounds kind of, not right...unlike Spread Ubuntu...because in all reality, Ubuntu definately has a definition and a philosophy that is worth spreading
<nixternal> it is pretty much just a marketing campaign to Spread Ubuntu really
<j_baer> I looked at the Firefox example and I could not find a reason to go back.
<nixternal> however, the spread firefox is labeled as one of the most successfull campaigns to date on the internet
<nixternal> they made a ton on it, and so did people who helped spread it...the initiative behind the spread firefox campaign was nice
<nixternal> i put their link on their page, i get hits, they get hits, i get more hits, they get more hits...and it keeps going like that
<nixternal> supposedly reuters said they took a little dent in the market share too...how accurate that info is i don't know
<j_baer> U know firefox is a fickle creature. It think it gained alot before the "Spread".
<nixternal> im sure it did...but this definately helped...as a majorit of the people i work with had it posted all over
<j_baer> Sold .... I'll look again :)
<j_baer> Getting back to Ubuntu how should I proceed?
<nixternal> proceed on the magazine topic?
<j_baer> Yes ...
<nixternal> if i read correctly, didn't sara recommend you in a way?
<nixternal> or introduce you
<j_baer> Yes ...
<nixternal> you might want to start with her, and see if she wants to get in on a meeting, or create a meeting
<nixternal> i am always around here doing something...i work with marketing team, magazine, doc team, wiki team, bug team, logo teams, laptop teams
<nixternal> so i am usually around and a ping will get my attention
<nixternal> i sleep from about 3am CST to 9am CST
<nixternal> which would be 0800 UTC and 1400 UTC
<j_baer> I'll send Sara some emails and see how she feels about my ideas.
<nixternal> wb Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> indeed
<nixternal> you could also nail them to the list, as she scours them and posts info quite a bit
<j_baer> Good idea, I'll do that as well.
<nixternal> ahhh trouble has joined
<j_baer> Has a date been set for the marketing meeting?
<nixternal> jul 13
<nixternal> 1400 cst
<nixternal> 1900 utc
<nixternal> you in Texas too?
<j_baer> Funny u should ask ....
<nixternal> lol
<j_baer> I am in Michigan but I am from Houston ...
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> where at in michigan?
<j_baer> Lansing ...
<nixternal> ok...im in chicago, but born in benton harbor michigan..so i am familiar
<nixternal> meeting will be 1500 for you then
<j_baer> small world ...
<j_baer> It's been a pleasure chatting but I've got to go ...
<nixternal> same here...take care and talk to you soon
<adamant1988> hello all
<nixternal> hey there
<adamant1988> I guess no one replied to my email to the mailing list
<nixternal> i haven't seen one
<nixternal> when did you send it?
<nixternal> your inkscape one?
<adamant1988> yeah it was a mockup logo
<adamant1988> for Su
<nixternal> i downloaded it and have yet to look at it
* nixternal looks now
<nixternal> not to shabby..there is a lot of stuff on there
<adamant1988> it's not very good (I'm bad with inkscape)
<nixternal> i have only opened inkscape to look at your drawings
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> I took everyones advice and made it BIG to start with.
<adamant1988> you think it's decent?
<nixternal> i do yes
<adamant1988> I had another idea but I don't have the time or the patience to draw it
<adamant1988> Well, I do, but that's not the point.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/WikiMockup  <- you looked at that yet?
<adamant1988> My other idea is the Ubuntu logo "Sprouting wings"
<adamant1988> yeah I've seen the mockup
<adamant1988> I was directed to it today when I wanted to push a section of the marketing team that collected news about individual projects.
<nixternal> ahh
<adamant1988> Although I still think collecting and displaying that info on a page is a good idea, others disagree.
<nixternal> then with that, there would be subpages for each individual project
<nixternal> what info is that?
<adamant1988> The thing is, a site like I'm suggesting isn't a good wiki, and it MIGHT be a good blog, but idk.
<nixternal> kind of like a developers blog, just for the marketers ;)
<adamant1988> Ubuntu is about community right?  So I though why not support community efforts (localized ones) by giving them some publicity.
<nixternal> that is the LoCo teams
<nixternal> that is why we need a communication pipe with them
<adamant1988> When people see that Ubuntu supports the local efforts more and more of them will arise
<adamant1988> those efforts are advertising custom made to an area, and we don't have to do any work to do it.
<nixternal> you talking like me marketing Ubuntu in Chicago and what not?
<adamant1988> yes, or my project for Ubuntu in Elkins, WV
<nixternal> #ubuntu-chicago <- that is my Localized Ubuntu marketing campaign
<nixternal> We are a new Ubuntu Local Community Team
<adamant1988> exactly, but wouldn't it be nice if the larger ubuntu marketing team gave that some publicity?
<adamant1988> perhaps other chicago users would find out about it, etc...
<nixternal> ahh..i see what you are saying
<adamant1988> It's advertising, custom made to an area.  The marketing team just has to 'support it' a picture and a paragraph (maybe some updates) on a webpage.
<nixternal> yes that would be very useful for creating localized interest, but i think that falls under the LoCo teams more then us...however, we could pimp them in the Magazine and what not
<nixternal> that is why we need to communicate that with the LoCo teams, and task them with that effort, therefore allowing us to go after bigger fish
<adamant1988> Well, then we should do that.
<nixternal> oh im sure we will...just not tonight..as i believe someone has been talking with the LoCo teams, however I am not 100% positive
<nixternal> im doing my effort hardcore with Ubuntu Chicago
<nixternal> Joey Stanford is a maniac with his LoCo, as they have grown huge. He got a whole LUG to jump Ubuntu pretty much
<adamant1988> I know that my project is a graduation requirement for myself, if I get lots of press in town and and some on the net I can link to that and say "Look, I'm legit here"
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> so it is more about your education that Ubuntu
<adamant1988> I'm expanding after school
<adamant1988> The way I see it is, they are a captive audience.
<nixternal> HAHAH i had to bust your balls on that one ;)
<nixternal> b4 someone else did
<adamant1988> They don't have a choice but to hear me out, and the more they realize I'm serious the more seriously they'll take me.
<nixternal> true
<adamant1988> I'm also talking to a local business about setting up a Linux Demo center where people can play with linux and 'try before they buy' so to speak.
<nixternal> there aren't that many LoCo teams either in the US
<nixternal> 10 at most...and I don't know how many are actually effective or working
<nixternal> DC supposedly has a decent setup
<adamant1988> I've already obtained 3 older computers to display Xubuntus technology on
<nixternal> ok..here is what i am going to do next month at our local computer show
<nixternal> i am building a custom system, case mod, hacked up with logo for window...we are going to do 1 Ubuntu, 1 Kubuntu, 1 Xubuntu, and 1 Edubuntu for auction
<nixternal> not auction
<nixternal> raffle
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> so i am hoping my 1000 cd's are here by then..because that is going to draw a huge crowd at this thing
<adamant1988> I am hoping that I can get the linux shop idea started up
<adamant1988> people here might actually choose to use linux if they were given the choice
<nixternal> i have my neices school making me an edubuntu banner made by hand painting
<nixternal> they are doing the ubuntu logo with hand prints
<nixternal> that is my little campaign..actually Ubuntu Chicago ;)
<adamant1988> (of which I'm working on a formal complaint to the local walmart)
<nixternal> your walmart doesn't do Linspire?
<adamant1988> Nope
<nixternal> hmm
<adamant1988> they do Intell VIIV and Emachines
<nixternal> i don't know if ours does still or what
<adamant1988> Linspire has in and out deals with walmart
<nixternal> i know they have linspire at fry's
<adamant1988> the point is they're not giving users a choice in town
<nixternal> cuz i buy those machines
<nixternal> my only problem is....i do this custom rig with Ubuntu..and someone takes it, and installs windows on it
<adamant1988> what I'm going to do one day is go in and request one of the computers with the price of windows refunded to me.
<nixternal> that would chap my a$$ more then anything
<nixternal> haha nice
<nixternal> walmart is so crooked though..they can't be beat
<adamant1988> That should be a nice fight with the managment.
<nixternal> they hold the power in their hands
<nixternal> just because our GDP would be squat w/o their help
<adamant1988> lol yeahh
<adamant1988> China would have no economy without them
<adamant1988> But regardless, I'm going to stage that little 'protest' action
<adamant1988> if they can't refund the price of windows for me then I'll lodge a formal complaint (again) to the company at large.
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> sorry about that
<adamant1988> it's cool
<nixternal> chicago chan got busy for once ;)
<adamant1988> haha lol
<adamant1988> The elkins WV channel won't be strapped ever.
<adamant1988> I'm one of 3 citizens in the town that I know of that uses linux, I'm the only Ubuntu user I know of.
<adamant1988> I'm looking to change those numbers though.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> dude...this is the first time there has been more then me and chanserv in there for more then an hour
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> lol cool
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> hiya newz2000
<nixternal> by newz2000
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> yay cups update
<adamant1988> *does this mean that my printer will start working*
* adamant1988 holds breath
<nixternal> never
<nixternal> how come cups works for me, and nobody else?
<adamant1988> I have a crap printer
<adamant1988> hello again all
<nixternal> hello again
<nixternal> ubuntu chicago scheduled it's first ever meeting tonight
<adamant1988> oh yeah?
<adamant1988> awesome :)
<adamant1988> I might have to start using open offices project managment software
<Burgundavia> http://ubuntu.ca/Edubuntu-casestudy.png
<Burgundavia> thoughts?
<nixternal> simple and clean..the way i like it
<ormiret> Burgundavia: that for the mag or SU leaflets (or other)?
<nixternal> looks good Burgundavia
<nixternal> other
<Burgundavia> neither
<Burgundavia> a case study for edubuntu that I am currently writing
<ormiret> OK, looks good anyway :)
<Burgundavia> I am focusing on marketing to teachers, decision makers and other corporate/large environment people
<Burgundavia> it is what I do in my day job
<ormiret> excelent - someone who is actually involved with the group they are trying to reach has a much better chance of success than someone looking in from the outside
<Burgundavia> look at the case study again
<adamant1988> hello all
<Madpilot> http://clearnightsky.com/node/242
<nixternal> nice Madpilot
<nixternal> we need that guy here...he has great points that i have yet to see get brought up
<adamant1988> hehe, I think I may have my fiance about to use Xubuntu :)
<adamant1988> I agree with his points nixternal..
<nixternal> he has some good ones, thats for sure
<adamant1988> He made a great example out of Mac OSX.
<nixternal> yes he did
<adamant1988> It's not marketed as BSD and no one would know otherwise without being told.. but EVERYONE knows that ubuntu is linux.
<adamant1988> perhaps the problem with linux lies not in the fact that it's so scattered, but in the fact that no distro has tried to hide the fact that it's linux.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> hiding the fact might be bad
<Burgundavia> we can talk up the good without downplaying Linux
<adamant1988> Really? Wouldn't it be a lot simpler to say "Ubuntu OS" ?
<Burgundavia> we mostly already say that
<adamant1988> Yeah, until you say Linux and then you have to spend all your time explaining that...
<adamant1988> I don't think there should be any mention of being based off of debian, or even linux at all in the marketing of Ubuntu.
<adamant1988> I think it would simplify the situation for new users a lot.
<nixternal> well...we aren't only trying to marketing to the new users....by telling current users hey, check us out, we are designed off of debian, so if you are used to that, and like a great community, then Ubuntu is your os
<adamant1988> Speaking of which, my technophobe fiance is SOOO close to trying Xubuntu on her outdated comp
<nixternal> s/marketing/market
<nixternal> current linux users that is also
<adamant1988> Yeah, but current linux users are (mostly) power users anyway and would know that ubuntu is a debian based distro (look at all the press it gets from that).
<nixternal> if we use debian in there, and person gets to researching debian, and they see the stong history debian has had, it only helps
<adamant1988> most current linux users have had to do quite a bit of research to begin with to find a distro that suits them, I'd find it hard to believe they didn't know ubuntu is debian based.
<nixternal> true
<adamant1988> What I'm saying is that ubuntu is much more friendly to a user if the use of jargon is limited severely
<adamant1988> it's a BASIC rule and I can't believe it's been so overlooked by everyone... (myself included).
<nixternal> still the fact lies in, you market the history of Ubuntu, it is a short 2 years that has grown rapidly, great but still it is young, then you let them know but we are designed off of debian which has more then 10+ years of solid existance
<nixternal> it only stresses the strengths
<adamant1988> Yeah, but you can stress the strengths without the history lesson to confuse.
<adamant1988> As a new user I don't want to know about Ubuntus great grandpappys stability.  In the eyes of a new user they're not the same product, they want to know about ubuntu in the here and now.
<nixternal> letting someone know the history that is new to the world of linux is good, since all they hear is microsoft and thats all they have known for 10 years
<adamant1988> But are we marketing linux or Ubuntu?
<nixternal> well, during that 10 years while they were blind to the strong linux market, debian has grown, and ubuntu has spawned
<nixternal> it doesn't have to be a focus, but it is a point
<adamant1988> I have to say I'm going to give this a try with my fiance
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> I'm going to stop using the word linux around her
<nixternal> that is awesome
<adamant1988> I'm just going to say Ubuntu
<nixternal> get her on Xubuntu
<nixternal> speaking of linux
<adamant1988> all of the derivatives, they're just Ubuntu
<nixternal> im gonna goto bed ;)
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> and I'll let you know how that works.
<nixternal> dude..it is 4am there..wth you doing up?
<adamant1988> I take stimulants
<nixternal> heh
<adamant1988> and I was talking to my fiance (she was up late)
<nixternal> viagra don't count as a stimulant
<nixternal> well ig uess it does
<adamant1988> no need for that. I'm young ;)
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> and no, but ritalin does
<nixternal> im dog dead tired, and i have a hackathon tomorrow..actually im going to learn some more python and ruby
<adamant1988> I have to cash my checks tomorrow
<nixternal> and to meet up with some dev's so i can learn ;)
<adamant1988> and I need to get my project in to OOO managment software...
<nixternal> ooh..i have to pick up checks tomorrow
<nixternal> omg..in 5 hours at that
<adamant1988> bye
<nixternal> speaking of OOo, 2.0.3 is being backported for dapper soon
<adamant1988> oh yeah?
<nixternal> yp
<nixternal> ypu
<nixternal> fdjalsjfdsa
<adamant1988> is the backports a good thing to use?
<nixternal> yes
<adamant1988> I didn't enable them
<nixternal> that is what they use for updates after a release
<adamant1988> oh wait
<adamant1988> you mean that ooo is getting updated
<nixternal> yes
<adamant1988> I thought the backports are another repo like multi
<nixternal> there will be a 2.0.3 package soon
<nixternal> hopefully this week
<adamant1988> that's great.
<adamant1988> when's the new inkscape one?
<nixternal> probably soon since crimsun uses it
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> lol ok
<adamant1988> goodnight
<nixternal> alrighty
<nixternal> good night no sleepin' boy...do some marketing at 4am door to door....and report your progress ;)
<nixternal> fromt he hospital probably
<adamant1988> lol
<matthewrevell> Morning all
<matthewrevell> k
<matthewrevell> Oops, slipped
<hybrid> moring matthewrevell
<darkmatter_> morning :)
<matthewrevell> Howdy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all
* hybrid waves vigioursly at Kamping_Kaiser 
<hybrid> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey hybrid :D! *waves back
* darkmatter_ feels quite happy atm :) Everone loves my redesigns... good... time to commit the changes to code :)
<darkmatter_> hey Kamping_Kaiser... how are you this fine morning?
<Kamping_Kaiser> darkmatter_, um. /i'm/ fine, fraid my laptops not :(
<hybrid> lol
<darkmatter_> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> hybrid, :|
<darkmatter_> that sounds like its not a good thing
<hybrid> sorry the fact that you emphasised you were ok was comical
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i see :|
<hybrid> if my notebook wasnt ok neither would i be
<Kamping_Kaiser> darkmatter_, yeh,... dying hdd. it falls over every 15-30 minutes. i'm  madly syncing it with my desktop trying to get as much unrecoverable data as i can out
<darkmatter_> eek!
<Kamping_Kaiser> fraid so :|, otherwise, i'm doing great :)
<darkmatter_> one of my hdd's is dying too... but I get the replacement on the 10th :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :)
* Kamping_Kaiser is going to go and buy 3 sata drives, raid them and put all his important data there
<darkmatter_> hmm.... can I hit you guys up for some honest critisism/opinions???
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you suck :P
<darkmatter_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92826085@N00/tags/gslab/<--- what do you all think???
<Kamping_Kaiser> (joke!)
<darkmatter_> LOL
<darkmatter_> haha
<darkmatter_> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> darkmatter_, its loading... damn shaped internet
<darkmatter_> lol
<Burgundavia> darkmatter_: doesn't really fit and I think one giant menu is a bad idea
<darkmatter_> well... yesh... but some like the slab... I'm just trying to make it look a little better... though I think the big bold text is a little overboard imho.. but hey... that why its a mockup :)
<Burgundavia> isn't that menu in gnome cvs anyway?
<darkmatter_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92826085@N00/183204582/in/photostream/ <--- thats actually a little closer to what the code version will actually look like
<darkmatter_> yup.. it is... but it looks different
<Burgundavia> how so?
<darkmatter_> I haven't gotten around to replacing the system or status tiles yet
<darkmatter_> I sec
<darkmatter_> Burgundavia, http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=689&slide=24&title=suse+desktop+10+rc3+screenshots <-- thats what the actual slab looks like
<Kamping_Kaiser> darkmatter_, that layout can ojjnly be usefull if your app is in the 6 there, otherwise its a pita :)
<darkmatter_> still basic elements, etc
<Burgundavia> darkmatter_: I really don't like how both of them don't look like standard gtk widgets
<darkmatter_> I'm just trying to make it a little more.... hmm.. well laid out
<darkmatter_> Burgundavia... because they aren't standard widgets
<Burgundavia> that is an issue
<darkmatter_> they're tiles
<Burgundavia> there is a reason why standard widgets exist
<Burgundavia> remember, different scares users
<darkmatter_> http://guadec.org/node/241
<Burgundavia> you can have tiles but still have it look like gtk
<Burgundavia> currently that menu does not
<darkmatter_> true
<Burgundavia> however, I do like the idea of tiles
<darkmatter_> to an extent atleast
<darkmatter_> (the scares users part)
<darkmatter_> yesh... tiles are great
<adamant1988> hello all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-09
<adamant1988> Hello pretty people :)
<darkmatter_> ello not so pretty one :P
<darkmatter_> j/k
<adamant1988> OOOH
<adamant1988> ouch.
<darkmatter_> joke!!!
<darkmatter_> :P
<darkmatter_> sheesh
<adamant1988> Hey now, plastic surgery has done a lot for me =(
<darkmatter_> ROFL
<adamant1988> :)
<adamant1988> so, the not referring to linux thing, that works....
<adamant1988> when talking about ubuntu, I mean.
<adamant1988> I think that that will be a good way to market Ubuntu.
<darkmatter_> yup
<darkmatter_> besides... I always disliked the callingf of an os linux... maybe I'm just anal.. but the last time I chcked linux was the kernel :P
<adamant1988> What i'm wondering, is if it would be possible to start a 'switch' campaign of our own...
<adamant1988> The testimonials are practically done already
<adamant1988> I can't remember the names but apparently two very big mac users did the switch to ubuntu.
<darkmatter_> cool
<darkmatter_> that would be a good sales pitch
<adamant1988> I'll have to look up the links, but it seems to me we could do a testimonial based 'switch' campaign.
<adamant1988> although a different name would have to be thought up
<darkmatter_> now if only we could convince bill gates to switch to ubuntu ;)
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> he'll use windows until he dies
<adamant1988> he'll be buried with a windows computer... which I think it's significant that the windows computer is also buried with him.
<darkmatter_> lol
<adamant1988> hah.
<darkmatter_> hmmm... gtk 2.10.0 looks nice...
<darkmatter_> " GtkNotebook supports drag-and-drop, allowing to reorder tabs, move tabs between notebooks, and create new windows by dragging tabs on the desktop.
<darkmatter_> "
<adamant1988> when's it going to be ready for ubuntu lol :)
<darkmatter_> lol
<klepas> edgy+1 = Fury Furret - how does that sound? ^^
<klepas> Fury Ferret that is :)
<klepas> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1f/XenoFerret.jpg
<hybrid> or Furry
<klepas> yea, spelling might be wrong
<adamant1988> hello everyone
<klepas> moin
* klepas just adores wikimedia projects
<adamant1988> me too klepas
<adamant1988> I like the commercial repo
<Administrator> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Atila_Sendil> firt time here after reading many mails :-)
<adamant1988> hello everyone
<Atila_Sendil> hello :-)
<adamant1988> how's life/thekids/ubuntu/whatever?
<Atila_Sendil> good/none/great/:-)
<Atila_Sendil> got my shipit CD's last week and given away a few; but the stickers are the real deal :-)
<adamant1988> hello matthewrevell :)
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: hey :)
<adamant1988> I think the debate about how ubuntu should be portrayed is going kind of oddly
<matthewrevell> adamant1988: Sorry dude, just in the middle of something
<matthewrevell> Will be back to chat later
<adamant1988> there are some that are in the 'why mention linux camp' and as usual there's the 'we HAVE to mention debian and linux'...
<adamant1988> sure.
<adamant1988> hrmmmm
<gaz00> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<adamant1988> I'm puzzled.
<adamant1988> I know that somewhere, somehow, there is going to be a fork or something of Ubuntu that is commercial and fills the role of distros like Linspire and Xandros...  I just can't find anything out about it =\
<adamant1988> The only thing I have to go on is that Mark Shuttleworth bought 65% stake of Impi Linux and that canonical itself is offering commercial repos for ubuntu.
<adamant1988> aside from that it's merely speculation...
<adamant1988> =\
<gaz00> that's some mighty dangerous thinking there adamant1988...
<adamant1988> I think it's exciting personally
<adamant1988> it means I might be able to buy Ubuntu in a box and give my family a boxed set with a written manual and support for the things they use oob.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<beuno> jenda: back   :D
<jenda> beuno: just leaving :)
<jenda> BTW: do not kill rsync when syncing Mail/Local Folders/Inbox ;)
<jenda> Learnt the hard way.
<beuno> jenda: hahahaha, so it doesn't work...
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Yep, I had to brutally delete that file, and download all the emails from gmail again.
<jenda> that's 4000 emails :)
<beuno> jenda: aaaaaargh....
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Which is why I'm leaving: bed.
<jenda> I think we didn't sleep nearly enough :)
<jenda> And what's more - I get up at 6 AM tomorrow :/
<beuno> jenda: enjoy, I'm already working  :/
<jenda> yeaaauch
<jenda> I'm still putting that off 'till later' ;)
<beuno> heheh
<beuno> have a good rest then, thanks again for everything these days  :D
<jenda> Likewise ;)
<jenda> I'll try to go to bed before  AM today ;)
* jenda runs
<beuno> hahahaha
<jenda> yo, juliux 
<jenda> yo tsmithe :)
<tsmithe> hiya jenda mate
<juliux> hey jenda 
<jenda> juliux: shirts rock :)
<juliux> jenda, cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-03
<MenZa> ugh
<jenda> MenZa: ugh?
<MenZa> Yes.
<MenZa> I constantly miss juliux, jenda
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> I need to talk to him about a shirt deal
<jenda> Oh, I nearly missed him in Dresden too ;)
<jenda> I arrived about 14 hours later than originally planned ;)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> :O
<jenda> Original plan: bus at 23:55-3:00
<MenZa> Walked in smugly at dinner time the next day?
<jenda> Actual trip: Across Prague to highway 12:30-14:00 Hitchhike from there to Usti 14:00-15:00, wait at Usti for hitch, in vain 15:00-19:00, wait for train 19:00-20:16, ride train to Dresden 20:16-21:30.
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> And we grabbed a bus to Prague from there at 2:15 AM, although it was delayed and arrived around 3:45
<MenZa> hehehe
<katkin> morning guys!
<jenda> mornin' katkin :)
<katkin> morning jenda, how goes it? :)
<jenda> not bad :) Trying to catch up with reality after having beuno here - not that we did any actual work, but the pubs were exhausting ;)
<katkin> cool - where have you been out?
<jenda> Well, he came visit me here in Prague, and we had a mini-trip to Dresden, visiting juliux :)
<jenda> Although we did discuss some specs for the UDS... coming soon ;)
<katkin> good stuff. I hope the weather has been better where you are. We have had nothing but rain in England for the past few weeks
<katkin> and it doesn't look like it is going to stop for the next few weeks . . . .
<jenda> oh well, England ;)
<jenda> We've had a few showers here too, but otherwise just fine.
<katkin> jenda: sorry I disappeared. Am having some new Dell laptop teething problems
<jenda> whee ;)
<jenda> not at all
<katkin> it keeps beeping randomly, was on the phone to their technical peeps and I had to re-boot to do a diagnostic
<katkin> they think it is a keyboard problem, but I'm not convinced . . .
<jenda> Maybe it's just happy about the software it runs?
<katkin> indeed!
<katkin> although it is starting to drive me mildy insane
<katkin> mildy = mildly
<katkin> I would hate to have to use W*ndo#s just so it didn't beep tho. . . :(
* meatballhat waves at jenda
<jenda> yo :)
<jenda> katkin: earplugs come way cheaper.
<katkin> katkin: true, I have been listening to a lot of music at work recently!
<jenda> Just have it louder than the beeps, or align it rythmically.
<jenda> Anyway... where were we meatballhat? :)
<meatballhat> oh yesh...   'status' == 'hmmmmm'
<jenda> meatballhat: what exactly is the drupal plugin Phillip is taking care of?
<jenda> And who is this Phillip :D
* jenda checks emails
<meatballhat> everything that is specific to DIY
<jenda> right, dergringo
<meatballhat> both Phillipp and Buster say that they have lots of experience with Drupal, so I'm trusting their judgement
<jenda> ok, cool.
<meatballhat> ...but a little nudge to make sure we're all still thinking about our roles is in order :D
<jenda> indeed - lemme check if I have Phillip in my jabber, too.
<meatballhat> exshellent
<jenda> ok, got him, but waiting for activation.
<jenda> erm
<jenda> permission, authorisation, confirmation, whateveration.
<meatballhat> gotcha ...   that thing that happens, yes ;-)
<jenda> OK, if I don't hear from either of them by tomorrow, I'll send out an email.
<jenda> And if nothing comes, still, I'll threaten that I'll cut off one of my fingers for every day they don't respond. That'll show them.
<jenda> :)
* jenda runs
* meatballhat nods
<jenda> Hmm..
<jenda> I'll have a lot of work to do with all this - since at the same time, I'm trying to get an Ubuntu CZ Association running, as well as earn a living ;)
<jenda> But that's life.
<jenda> meatballhat: thanks for the update - I'll bbl :)
<meatballhat> jenda: gotcha :D
<jenda> 13:02 -!- meatballhat [n=dbuch@ubuntu/member/meatballhat]  has left #ubuntu-marketing ["/me tapdances and farts off stage left"] 
<jenda> 13:06 -!- beuno [n=martin@ubuntu/member/beuno]  has joined #ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> shifts :)
<jenda> beuno: where did you upload them pictures? I'd like to have a look at them :)
<beuno> hahaha, we're making sure you have some sort of geek present at any time, in case you need it  :p
<jenda> hahaha :D
<jenda> Marvelous :)
<beuno> http://www.flickr.com/photos/asciigirl/
<jenda> thanks
<beuno> np, I might still have some in my camera, I'd have to check
<jenda> BTW, you are absolutely free to use the pictures, any of them, against me at any time in any way ;)
<jenda> I don't mind bad things being said about me, if they're true, and pictures have the awesome quality of always being true ;)
<beuno> hahahaha
<beuno> I don't think I got any of those "use against" pictures, but I most definitely will have fun spreadng random rumors   :D
<beuno> "marketing wizz feeds only on beer"
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> Just please don't tell Vorian.
<jenda> oops.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> I would assume Vorian already suspects...
<Vorian> wha?
<Vorian> :)
<beuno> Vorian: that jenda feeds excusively on beer
<Vorian> you're right beuno, I already knew :D
<beuno> and occasianal tea to help with the dehydration  
<beuno> see  :D
<beuno> and contrary to popular belief, jenda is way over 1m of height, I'd even say he might reach 1.1m when it's humid
<jenda> Hahahhahaha :D
<jenda> And beuno is a passionate hitchhiker: http://www.flickr.com/photos/asciigirl/686834304/
<beuno> hahaha, I knew that would eventually come up...
* beuno spots jono hidden in the corner
<beuno> hey jono
* jenda looks the same direction
<beuno> jono: me and jenda have something we would like to run by you
<jenda> We've been secretly plotting ;)
* beuno pokes Burgundavia and invites him into the secret plot
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<jenda> heya, Burgundavia :)
<beuno> hey Burgundavia!    I've gotten jenda on board the spec I did a few weeks ago
<beuno> the UDS thingie
<Burgundavia> right
<beuno> so we're sneaking up on jono now   :D
<beuno> join the fun!
<beuno> Burgundavia: I got back to madrid yesterday after a 4 day visit to jenda, so I should be back to normal with the UWN in the next few days
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> I will finish the UWN tomorrow
<Burgundavia> I was crazy busy over the weekend at my parents helping them construct a shed
<beuno> I will probably will be able to work on it tonight, I'm heading down south today for a 3 day buissnes trip, should have wifi at the hotel
<beuno> Burgundavia: aaah, I didn't know you where the "handy" type...    :D
<beuno> er, brb
<Burgundavia> more the available type
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> beuno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JendaVancura
<jenda> Upgraded :D
<beuno> jenda: buahahhahaa
<beuno> great picture...
<jenda> juliux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491086
<jenda> juliux: I've been advertising you :)
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> juliux: seen the picture? :D
<juliux> jenda, but i can send out any shirts untile middle of august
<jenda> juliux: post a reply in the thread, then!
<juliux> jenda, i will try it
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-04
<katkin> morning guys
<katkin> just wondered whether anyone uses Songbird?
<dthacker> jenda: ping
<jenda> yo
<jenda> dthacker^
<dthacker> jenda: I'm trying to get tot the diy.devbuntu link from your email to the marketing list.  The link is not working.   Is there a homepage link for devbuntu.com?
<jenda> oh
<jenda> there seems to have been something wrong with the email I sent.
<jenda> try diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu
<dthacker> ok
<jenda> and browse through to ubuntu.png in the first batch of stickers.
<jenda> :)
<dthacker> The requested URL /repo/spreadubuntu was not found on this server. :(
<dthacker> jenda: ^^^^.   If you get a better link, please let me know or send to list, Thanks!
<jenda> bleh... just a sec
<jenda> right
<jenda> it's gone
<jenda> Sorry about that, I'll have to enquiree what's going on.
<dthacker> ok tnx
<meatballhat> jenda: ping!
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-05
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:elkbuntu] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #45 is out! UWN #46 is in progress to be released Sunday June 23rd
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> somehow i think that is out of date anyway :-/
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: isn't our sole purpose to be outdated? (:
<greg_g> Tm_T, but not artificially
<LockStock> hello
<greg_g> storm a coming, the computer goes off
<LockStock> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there
<LockStock> what is ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> its an operating system based on Linux which is designed to be easy to use
<LockStock> ah
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-06
<beuno> jenda  :D
<dev_> hello
<dev_> is there any one ?
<dev_> I am Amit Karpe from India 
<dev_> we want to do Marketing in India .
<jenda> Hello
<jenda> dev_: how can we help? :)
<juliux> hi Vorian 
<juliux> Vorian, did you get your shirts?
<Vorian> hello
<Vorian> no shirts yet :(
<juliux> hm strange
<beuno> good morning-ish to everyone  :D
<juliux> very strange
<juliux> hi beuno 
<Vorian> hi beuno 
<Vorian> is there a way to track them?
<beuno> hey juliux, I'm wearing one of your shirts now, they are very good quality
<juliux> Vorian, perhaps, but i don't think so, i have all the papers in dresden but i am 600km away from dresden
<juliux> beuno, good
<beuno> hey Vorian, I finally got my hands on a system76 laptop  :D
<Vorian> I saw your post! congrats!
<Vorian> juliux, ok
<juliux> Vorian, i will see what i can do
<beuno> Vorian,  :D
<juliux> beuno, are you still in spain?
<Vorian> ty :)
<beuno> juliux: yeap yeap, in madrid at the moment
<beuno> where are you?
* juliux is in a basement in hannover
<beuno> aaaah, sounds romantic
<juliux> beuno, in hannover that is in the middle-north of germany
<juliux> beuno, yes very romantic but it looks like i have job here;)
<dev_> sorry I am back
<dev_> We are a Cooperative in India .
<dev_> We are ready to give official ir unofficial service 
<dev_> and support in India
<dev_> we are going to start it in Pune City .
<dev_> So to whome we must ask for more help 
<dev_> ?
<beuno> juliux: cool, that internship?
<juliux> beuno, jep, but i think i will get a job here in september;)
<beuno> dev_: what sort of help are you needing?
<dev_> Should we get any official permission for that
<juliux> dev_, what kind of support you will do? free support or pay for support?
<beuno> juliux: congrats
<dev_> or We can start using Name , Logo 
<dev_> Or Where I should start my home work on this area ?
<juliux> beuno, i haven't signed my contract here;)
<dev_> We are intrested Pay support .
<juliux> dev_, then please aks canonical
<beuno> dev_: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<beuno> jenda: did you manage to talk to jono the other day?
<dev_> Or we want to Open Traaining Center for Ubuntu in India ?
<jenda> yo
<jenda> beuno: nope :/
<beuno> dev_: you need to get in touch with canonical for these issues
<beuno> jenda: we need a better trap then...
<jenda> beuno: he didn't respond on that day. I did see him around later, but I wasn't sure if I should wait for you or not :)
<jenda> beuno: so, next time, should I pounce on him even on my own? :)
<beuno> jenda: I will be around more, but I guess if he's hard to get a hold of, then we should try and grab him at any time possible
<jenda> cool
<jenda> BTW, I talked to LarstiQ
<jenda> about our little bzr thing :)
<beuno> aaah, cool, and?
<jenda> And discussed the file deletion.
<jenda> Why didn't we use bzr pull instead?
<jenda> (instead of revert)
<beuno> jenda: because of possible conflicts, I don't think your father wants to have to do manual "bzr merge" or "bzr resolve mydocs/asjdfds/fsdf/sdas.doc"
<jenda> quite likely :)
<beuno> (asjdf is my atempt to emulate those neat caracters you have over there)
<dev_> ok
<jenda> ok, makes sense.
<jenda> beuno: you mean ?
<beuno> jenda:     :D
<jenda> the slovakians also have , which nobody (even there) can pronounce right.
<jenda> although half the Czechs have trouble with  as well.
<jenda> It's considered a speech defect ;)
<dev_> So who is official person to talk ?
<beuno> jenda: I'm still trying to get that one right  :p
<tsmithe> jenda, you failed at teaching me 
<tsmithe> :p
<jenda> tsmithe: :D
<tsmithe> hehe
<beuno> dev_: as I said before, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid and http://www.ubuntu.com/support/commercial/marketplace for more information
<jenda> beuno: BTW, that Jill something isn't bad at all :)
<jenda> Scott. Jill Scott.
<beuno> tsmithe: that's because you didn't give jenda enough beer
<jenda> :D
<jenda> beuno: it was an online low-bandwidth course. No beer involved.
<beuno> jenda, aaah, you listened!  cool, I really like her.  I still have to "process" your music, I'm still finishing getting my new laptop into shape
<beuno> jenda: that doesn't mean tsmithe can't get beer delivered to you
<tsmithe> hah!
<tsmithe> jenda's an alcoholic, gotta cut down :p
<jenda> beuno: indeed. All he has to do is say "Jenda, open door to balcony, lean out, grab bottle, come back in, close door, find nearest metal object, open bottle, drink"
<tsmithe> hmm my hd is dead again.. refusing writes. appears to have been randomly mounted ro...
<beuno> jenda: you should have that kind of information on your wiki  :D
<jenda> heheheh
<jenda> beuno: did you see my new wiki? :)
<jenda> yes, I think you did.
<beuno> tsmithe: I think Ubuntu adds a parameter in grub to miunt the HD as ro if it has errors
<beuno> jenda: yes I did, very professional of you!
<tsmithe> hrrmph
<jenda> beuno: :D
<dev_> thanks
<tsmithe> oh it's back
<tsmithe> it's weird - recovers after a time
<tsmithe> nothing in dmesg
* tsmithe goes somewhere other than marketing to grumble
<beuno> jenda: is the current backup setup still working properly?
<beuno> tsmithe: does it recover after some time of running or after a few reboots?
<tsmithe> some time of running
<tsmithe> it's like the kernel does some kind of check that takes a time and remounts as rw
<jenda> beuno: I damned well hope so ;)
<jenda> beuno: he's at the country place now.
<beuno> tsmithe: have you taken a peek at /var/log/syslog then?
<jenda> beuno: BTW, both computers require pressing enter a few times after mounting /home
<jenda> beuno: sometimes - sometimes they don't
<beuno> jenda: if it does hold up, we can add those UI improvements we talked about
<jenda> beuno: I think it might be because the computer needs user input to generate random data...
<tsmithe> beuno, ooh good idea. /me goes to file bug
<tsmithe> jenda, your photo! :p
<jenda> tsmithe: :D
<beuno> jenda: you shouldn't need random input to mount an encrypted partition I think...
<jenda> beuno: well, that's the best guess I have ;)
<jenda> pressing the enter obviously speeds the process up a lot.
<jenda> if you press nothing, it takes anything between 1 second and more than 5 minutes (I never waited long enough)
<beuno> jenda: are you sure it doesn't boot anyway, it just takes a but longer?
<beuno> aah
<beuno> that's it  :D
<jenda> Whereas when you start pressing enter, it always starts within 3 seconds.
<beuno> jenda: maybe take a look at the logs, something has to be complaining
<jenda> I _did_ wait a bit over 5 minutes.
<jenda> I'll do that... eventually :)
<jenda> I have to translate like crazy now.
<jenda> beuno: any idea who plays the piano with Jill Scott? :)
<beuno> jenda: go for it, tea will keep you up for days
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: it doesn't have the effect on me anymore :/
<beuno> jenda: no idea, oposite to you, I'm always interested in who sings   :D
<beuno> jenda: I should of left you the mate...
<beuno> that would do the trick
<jenda> well, that I am too :) but this time, the pianist is really owning them keys ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'll be going to the tea house tomorrow with another friend, I might have some :)
<beuno> jenda: which song?
<jenda> the previous one on random :D
<jenda> I didn't check.
<beuno> hahah
<jenda> But there were a few.
<beuno> right
<beuno> lemme just root into your computer...
<jenda> beuno: fat chance ;)
<beuno> jenda: if only I hadn't been distracted by all that tea...
<beuno> you just kept on bringing new things, distracted me from hax0ring your laptop...
<jenda> beuno: whenever I try a new band, I look for songs I know, just not by them. It works with jazz, because _everyone_ has a version of Summertime, and most authors have at least 5 songs which other authors play too... and that way, I can tell what makes the band special :)
<jenda> :D
<jenda> (the point being that Jill S. doesn't have any songs I know)
<beuno> jenda: there are probably more songs out there I don't have, we should do some treasure hunting
<beuno> but she does have an amazing voice...
<jenda> beuno: the voice in that other song you asked was Lisa Hannigan.
<jenda> beuno: Damien Rice was the male voice... however, it didn't sound very male to me :)
<beuno> jenda: thanks, wrote it down, will search for her
<jenda> I think she sings mostly country ;) But she has a good voice.
<beuno> jenda: we'll see...
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-07
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Bassetts> hi, I have just signed up to the marketing team
<jenda> Bassetts: welcome :)
<jenda> beuno: any lick with jono?
<jenda> erm...
<jenda> luck
<jenda> :)
<jenda> damn dvorak :)
<Bassetts> jenda, hi, not too sure on what I am supposed to do but I am looking around the wiki
<jenda> Bassetts: there is no real 'supposed to do' ;)
<Bassetts> jenda, right, well I have always been interested in the spreadubuntu project which is what lead me to joining.
<Bassetts> what would you recommend I did to get started and learn the ropes?
<jenda> weeell :)
<jenda> I work on SU
<jenda> Let's see
<Bassetts> :) cool
<jenda> we've kinda cut down the project to make it more accomplishable
<jenda> so we focus on the DIY Marketing aspect of it.
<jenda> See MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<jenda> that is what has become of SU
<jenda> the people working on it are Dan Buch (meatballhat) and I, with two other folks who offered to help set up Drupal, but are now unresponsive.
<jenda> I've been way too busy till recently to push it forward, but I'm back now, and I'm trying to rally the team to do some work again.
<Bassetts> I remember this a few years ago when I was active a bit more around here.
<Bassetts> I think I remember you now
<jenda> maybe :)
<Bassetts> I am reading that page now
<Bassetts> jenda, I do not have much experience with web design other than a few wordpress sites, basic html and I forgot most of the css I learnt, but I am attempting to learn php and css again.
<Bassetts> But I suspect like a lot of projects there are other things to do and any help is appreciate
<Bassetts> *appreciated
<jenda> Certainly :)
<jenda> The trouble is I haven't really managed to find my way around the project again yet.
<jenda> But I think we are now waiting for someone to make the drupal system for it. We already have the database ready.
<Bassetts> jenda, OK well I am more than happy to help as this is my sort of thing.
<jenda> I'll do my best to catch Dan
<jenda> and ask
<jenda> ok, cool
<jenda> Bassetts: DIY or Drupal is?
<Bassetts> just general website/web design stuff
<jenda> cool
<jenda> Will you give me your name and jabber/msn/icq/aim?
<Bassetts> Jason Liquorish, msn: jason@dropshock.com
<jenda> so I can contact you when we arrange a first-in-a-long-time meeting.
<jenda> cool, thx
<Bassetts> and that is also my email
<jenda> gotcha
<Bassetts> =)
<jenda> you can also check out how far we got with the previous plan at diy.devubuntu.com
<jenda> I'll try to push this onward as soon as I can.
<jenda> although I still have a lot of work to keep up with :/
<Bassetts> jenda, sure =) if you have any simple boring jobs that you could do with out just send them my way.
<jenda> Bassetts: there's always the task of organising content :D
<jenda> Bassetts: if you check out the above link and the /Get subpage, that's how /Print should eventually look
<jenda> But that's a very boring task, and probably infinite :D
<Bassetts> jenda, sure, I will try my best at anything you give me and if I cannot do it I will just say, I will not pretend I can if I cannot as that would just slow us down
<jenda> (grabbing all sorts of downloadable materials from the internet and categorising them on the page)
<jenda> sweet :)
<jenda> the problem is, once the database frontend is finished, it'll all have to be manually moved there.
<jenda> Still - it will be easier if the stuff is assembled on /Print
<jenda> And if you begin working on this - prioritize such stuff that is release-independent or easily updatable.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> "I will not pretend I can if I cannot as  that would just slow us down
<jenda> "
<jenda> ^ we have had way too many of those ;)
<Bassetts> yeh, I have worked with too many people in my short life time that say they can and they cannot
<Bassetts> so I need to find marketing materials for ubuntu and anything that has a specific version attached to it or is easily updated has a high priority?
<jenda> no, no no :)
<jenda> anything that _doesn't_ has a high priority
<jenda> compared to those that do
<jenda> because feisty stuff will be outdated before we're done :)
<jenda> and gutsy stuff is very likely not ready enough yet
<Bassetts> jenda, OK so, anything with feisty on is low priority and gutsy will be higher.
<jenda> not to mention edgy/dapper/breezy/hoary/warty
<jenda> no :)
<Bassetts> sorry I am hard to explain to sometimes
<jenda> anything with Feisty, Gutsy or any other release has a low priority
<jenda> anything that is independent on the release has a high priority :)
<Bassetts> OK, becuase it can get outdated easy
<jenda> if it says "Ubuntu is great" it's good, if it says "Feisty rocks" it's not good :)
<Bassetts> because it fits any release and could be a permanent marketing material
<Bassetts> am I getting there ?
<jenda> (unless it's an .svg file which can easily be changed to "Gutsy rocks"
<jenda> yes
<jenda> :)
<jenda> you've got it 
<Bassetts> so a good place to start is to scour the wiki/main site for anything usable already?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> yep
<jenda> DIYMarketing already has some stuff
<jenda> Artwork/Official also does
<Bassetts> I will start looking today, I am looking for stuff that is ready to print, or can be used to make printable materials, or both?
<jenda> both, pretty much
<Bassetts> jenda, OK, I hope I make the wiki page right, new to the wiki
<Bassetts> shall I put it on MarketingTeam/Print?
<jenda> nope
<jenda> have a look at MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Get
<Bassetts> ok
<jenda> and make a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Print
<jenda> along that
<jenda> the actual fields needed might differ - add and remove them as you see fit.
<Bassetts> OK, sorry for all my questions, I will get better at knowing what needs doing as time goes on, I hope
<jenda> no problem :)
<Bassetts> for a preview shall I link to the art work that is already about or do I need to upload it somewhere
<jenda> you can link to it.
<jenda> (it's better to link to it)
<jenda> I gotta run off.
<jenda> I'll see you around, and thanks for the help :)
<Bassetts> jenda, thanks for all the help, sorry for all the questions
<jenda> Bassetts: no problem at all :)
<jenda> Bassetts: actually, I'm just talking to Dan
* meatballhat pokes jenda 
<meatballhat> Bassetts: a certain Czech told me you're wanting to get in on the supposed DIY Marketing project ;-)
<jenda> yo
<jenda> :)
<jenda> meatballhat: must've disappeared for a while
<meatballhat> hrm
<jenda> ...or is hard at work shoveling swag
<meatballhat> thar ye go ;-)
<Bassetts> hey
<meatballhat> Bassetts: hello!
<Bassetts> =)
<Bassetts> jenda, you got it right, found some nice big ubuntu banners
<meatballhat> Bassetts:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-diy-team   <-- please join :)
<Bassetts> joined =)
<meatballhat> the more, the messier!  yaaaay!
<meatballhat> Bassetts: welcome :)
<Bassetts> thanks =)
<Bassetts> I like some good messy fun
* meatballhat has to run ... sorry for the brevity :-/  .... Bassetts, I look forward to working with you!
<Bassetts> you too meatballhat 
<Bassetts> jenda, there is not much version independent stuff around.
<jenda> Bassetts: really?
<jenda> All them logos and banners have feisty on them?
<Bassetts> on DIY Marketing its all versioned
<jenda> hm
<jenda> well, take it too.
<jenda> Bassetts: in that case, another field will be needed: Release: Feistey/Gutsy/All
<Bassetts> I am putting them into sections Version independent and Version dependant
<jenda> naaah
<Bassetts> ahh, some are .svg though
<jenda> it's not all that important a distinction
<Bassetts> right
<jenda> just add a field saying which versions it works for.
<Bassetts> for .svg sutff I will make a comment it could be edited for future versions
<jenda> cool :)
<Bassetts> is this just for ubuntu or kubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu also?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-08
<BHSPitLappy> hey
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-01
<Grantbow> I just sent an email to ubuntu-marketing regarding an updated slideshow I'm working on.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-02
<m-c> Looking for a one-page, single-side informational flyer, for use as handout at an Ubuntu table.
<m-c> Not seeing it on DIYMarketing.  Anyone here know of a resource?
<m-c> Nevermind.  I produced my own and submitted all jobs to the printers.  Thanks!
<pep> hoi m-c
<pep> what's up? :)
<m-c> hoi pep - I think I am all set.  I was looking for a nice product slick, like what is in ~/Examples , for home use, but I realized I already had some flyers of my own that I could reproduce.  Thanks for your response.
<pep> ah yeah
<pep> btw, what do you think about the flyer design from lilit ? with FOSS explained at the back?
<m-c> Not sure which is from lilit ... I liked the brochure from Filip Dominec with a long explanation on the back
<m-c> Maybe you have a link for the reference?
<pep> yeah, sure...
<pep> http://lilit.be/pdf/lip-20080705-4A6-NB.pdf this one, explaining GNU/Linux at the back
<pep> I like the idea
<pep> when I was given the flyer I really liked it :)
<hubuntu> m-c you can always share that goodness with us ;)
<hubuntu> upload it to the wiki page for DIY or something
<pep> mhh just hang on a sec before uploading to the wiki :)
<m-c> I did not even see the back before!  Yes, I liked that one very much.  I will have to use it if I go to a conference in Quebec.
 * m-c thinks about going to Quebecian conferences...
<m-c> Hmm ...  it is a nice place up there, in this time of year.
<pep> I bet
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-03
<pep> good morning
<unitech> hello
<unitech> everybody
<pep> hello
<unitech> i have computer shop
<unitech> named unitech
<unitech> www.unitechstore.net
<unitech> still is u c 
<unitech> i need some cd of ubuntu
<unitech> i mean more then 100
<unitech> to give to my constumers
<unitech> who can help me about this
<beuno> unitech, you should probably contact: info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<unitech> thank you!!!
<beuno> :)
<pep> nice action!
<unitech> microsoft kill us all
<unitech> its too expensive
<pep> where do you live?
<unitech> south serbia
<pep> ah yeah, I see...
<pep> well it's nice to see these kind of actions :)
<pep> and your shop has been existing for a long time?
<unitech> 2 years
<pep> I see, so you must have regular customers :)
<pep> nice
<unitech> its good to take this actions in my country 
<unitech> microsoft has expensive penalty
<unitech> for companies that does not have license
<pep> yeah, indeed...
<pep> and you think that you will hand out over 100 CDs until october (next ubuntu release) ?
<unitech> i sent email
<unitech> i have some ladies fro marketing
<unitech> with oen action of my town will give all cd
<pep> oh
<unitech> and marketing marterials
<pep> that's really good! don't hesitate to to keep us aware of how you're getting along then! :) ( ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com )
<pep> marketing material for ubuntu?
<unitech> yeah
<pep> Do you need places on the internet to download such material?
<unitech> i ask in the e-mail to send me marketing materials
<pep> Ah yeah
<unitech> with cd
<unitech> together
<pep> Well shipit can provide you CDs, we can provide you with marketing material
<unitech> oh yeah
<unitech> thats nice
<pep> I doubt that shipit will send you marketing material... I suppose you will have to print it by yourself though...
<pep> wait...
<unitech> ohh
<unitech> too much for me
<pep> maybe you can see about this with canonical... I'm not sure...
<pep> anyway, here are some websites with material:
<pep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/diy/Materials , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<pep> on these pages there are many links to other pages with material, etc..
<pep> it is all a bit scattered for the moment, but we are busy working on centralising everything!
<unitech> will they send me materials
<unitech> or not
<unitech> ?
<pep> Well, no, this is material to be printed and used... to get printed material... you should contact the LoCo Team of Serbia..
<pep> are you in contact with them?
<unitech> no
<unitech> i'm not
<pep> then go to this IRC channel: #ubuntu-rs 
<pep> and ask
<unitech> thnx
<pep> this is the website
<pep> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<pep> unitech: you should really do this with the loco team! ;-)
<unitech> i'm trying to ask them no one is answer me
<pep> write to this list ubuntu-rs@lists.ubuntu.com or try to contact them in the forum: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/
<unitech> i'm trying to send them e-mail
<pep> good idea!
<unitech> i just sent them e-mail
<pep> unitech: you will have much more success if you do this in coordination with your loco team
<pep> and you haev more chance of getting the CDs too...
<pep> have*
<pep> oh and unitech: think about staying in the #ubuntu-rs channel, sometimes they answer an hour later if they haven't seen it... =)
<unitech> i called canonical
<unitech> they do not support the quantity of 100 cd
<pep> I was pretty sure of that ;)
<pep> Are you doing this with your loco?
<unitech> they cant help me too
<unitech> the only think i had good for all conversation was that girl merilize coetzee
<unitech> she has a sweet voice
<pep> your loco told you that they're not supporting you in this project? after you wrote to their list?
<unitech> yes 
<pep> well that was quick^^
<unitech> they just tell us to contact canonical
<pep> I see..
<unitech> what should i do now
<unitech> ???
<pep> well I'm sorry to hear that, but it's probably best to get involved in your loco rather than doing your own thing... You should set up a clear project description, with what you have in mind, and propose it to them... if they are all against it, then I'm afraid you can't do a lot more...
<unitech> the victim are my custumers of all of this
<unitech> i'm to find a solution
<unitech> i'm going to give u a detail
<unitech> if microsoft is going to catch xp unlincesed penalty is 36.000 euro for a company
<unitech> only for xp
<unitech> plus extra for other softwares
<unitech> thats why i want to help them
<unitech> to make promotion and make them understand that open source is better
<pep> Yes, I understand your point very well :)
<pep> well, you can always do you rproject with a little less Cds
<unitech> yeah
<unitech> maybe 20
<unitech> to apply many time
<unitech> heh
<dergringo> hi :)
<dergringo> Did I hear right? DIY gets resurrected?
<pep> dergringo: jupp
<pep> you heard right =)
<dergringo> Im am glad to hear this. Hopefully this time it ends with success :D
<pep> I hope it will ;-)
<pep> dergringo: have you read the wiki page?
<dergringo> pep: Yeah. I just joined the team on LP. But I don't see the next step. It may be the meeting on Sunday. Do you know?
<pep> I am going to delete the two old projects
<dergringo> pep: Oh I just noticed that you are Pierre :)
<dergringo> So you might know about the next step I guess
<pep> yes, I am Pierre
<pep> well
<pep> we have to meet
<pep> with the others
<pep> we have to get concrete to start coding.
<dergringo> I fully agree. It looks like it will be built upon drupal. Right?
<pep> dergringo: I'll send you the email I sent to the list sooner this afternoon
<pep> yes, drupal
<dergringo> I read the list archive a few minutes ago.
<dergringo> ;)
<pep> ah very well
<pep> perfect 
<pep>  if you read that and read the two main pages on the wiki then you should know where we are at, for a deeper undestanding you can have a look here (could be long ;-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/Chats
<dergringo> Oh it IS long ;) I'll read that when I have some free time :)
<pep> oh yeah, no stress :)
<pep> I mean, it's not as if there was anything existential in them discussion logs :)
<pep> and you're from switzerland? german or french speaking?
<dergringo> pep: Yeah Switzerland. German and some! French
<pep> I see :)
<pep> Nice
<dergringo> I am studying Computer Science and work as a web dev (PHP, MySQL mainly)
<pep> ah yeah
<dergringo> Oh and the whole AJAX hype bunch too ;)
<pep> I study science in business engineering in Liège (belgium)
<pep> but I dev some sites :)
<pep> I am actually german speaking (speak french too though)
<dergringo> It's master sudies isn't it?
<pep> yes
<dergringo> fine. :) So I have to do some work. Just keep me up to date. Mailing list would be the best.
<pep> well, I'm off
<pep> yes, sure
<dergringo> Great. I am looking forward to hear from you. CU
<pep> I'm taking care of the launchpad business tomorrow, we'll be ready to kick off by saturday's meeting
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-04
<xivulon> hi anyone attending lug on the 19/20?
<m-c> lug?
<m-c> what is this event called lug?
<xivulon> http://www.lugradio.org/live/UK2008/
<xivulon> I am giving a talk on wubi and was thinking about organizing a stand, possibily within the ubuntu one
<xivulon> would appreciate some help there though
<xivulon> I have no marketing material myself
<m-c> lugradio - I was guessing that's what you meant from your country location
<owh> Flannel: ping
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-05
<pep> just for people who forgot: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting right now.
<Grantbow> hmmm...   :-)
<pep> you never know :)
<Grantbow> I guess bug #1 isn't important today
<pep> why that?
<Grantbow> if it was important people would show up to the meeting if the /topic is to be believed
<pep> yes
<pep> there would be more people indeed
<Grantbow> I think it's hard to argue with a nice day on a Saturday
<pep> It is 23:22 here :)
<pep> so the day is over ;)
<owh> pep: So, what was that you asked?
<pep> yes
<pep> so.. this is SU intern... are you all up-to-date concerning SU?
<owh> Not really, my Internet connection has been mostly gone for the last month.
<pep> just would like to get some feedback.. you're imression on things...
<pep> ah ok, that's what I thought.. (something like that ;)
<owh> (And I replaced my N95 three times, no phone, no Internet === deprived :(
<pep> hehe
<owh> It's a tad hard running an Internet consultancy without either :(
<pep> yeah I understand
<pep> well, I tried to put the wiki in shape
<pep> and with that and the archives of the mailing list you should wuickly be up to date
<pep> you probably saw my mockup for design... it's just a proposal for the type of design, not the actual design.. having these 2 parts "browse" and "upload" ...
<pep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/diy#head-c94f2d7b8513ef24aee314c529b1ad7b9a0ffb79 for more details
<owh> Cool. I've not yet decided how much time I want to commit to all this. My main focus is still ubuntu-server.
<pep> Ok
<pep> good that you say that!
<pep> :)
<owh> I'm not saying that I do not want to be involved, it's not like that at all, but I have only 24 hours in a day.
<pep> ah yes, I understand very well
<owh> But I'm available as a resource. I'm an experienced software developer, web-developer and have been building databases for 15 years. I write a mean document for end-users and I can fly aeroplanes :)
<pep> hehe :)
<pep> fine
<Flannel> owh: Basically, spreadubuntu.com is a thin layer of static pages so people get an idea as to why theyd want to try ubuntu,what ubuntu is, etc.  (Ideally what ubuntu.com would be, except it cant, because it has to cater to developers, community, etc)  That part of the site gets to inform people and shield them from that other stuff (which allows us to talk to them and them alone)
<Flannel> owh: And then the diy.spreadubuntu.com is the repository for all of our stuff. Its really the main project of the two
<owh> So, is anyone writing content for the static part?
<pep> Flannel: you seem one of the most concerned about the "Site" part as I call it... maybe you can complete this page I frankly neglected: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/Site
<pep> I honestly don't count on putting too much into the Site for now... but maybe if it is well started
<Flannel> pep: Not really concerned, but yeah, I've been meaning to flesh that out
<owh> That was going to be my next question, what specs :)
<Flannel> pep: I don't either.  The best part of it is that the site not being finished won't affect the diy part at all
<pep> yes
<pep> exactly
<owh> Hmm, I'm just wondering.
<Flannel> owh: The marketing team will be.  All those people who talked about being affluent writers and stuff, we were hoping they'd contribute
<owh> I was about to say: "I'll think about how to "spread" the word.", but then I realised that the LoCo's have been doing that all along.
<Flannel> owh: Since the people involved with SU right now seem to be mostly code people
<pep> Flannel: I'm not so much of a code person to be honest :)
<Flannel> owh: We're also hoping to have people tell their friends, etc
 * owh is flying code monkey with writing experience :)
<owh> s/is/is a/
<Flannel> owh: A lot of us are
<owh> Flannel: What, you can fly?
<owh> :)
<Flannel> owh: Horizontally
<owh> Seriously, I was more referring to the notion that we should not have to devise content, the LoCo's will have 99% of it.
<owh> The text for the 'static' part can come from them.
<owh> Or am I completely misunderstanding the intent?
<Flannel> owh: I'm not sure the LoCos will write it
<Flannel> We can of course ask, and I'm sure some will contribute
<Flannel> but thats no different than you or I writing some of it
 * Flannel is assuming owh is a part of his LoCo
<owh> Nope.
 * owh has not actually looked for a Perth LoCo :)
<owh> I've been contemplating joining the Australian one, but as I said to pep, there are only 24 hours in a day.
<Flannel> owh: The spreadubuntu site (as I see it) is an introduction to Ubuntu (what it is, why you'd like it, how to try it, etc) which includes how to participate.  Mainly: spreading the word (and look! here's all this content from the DIY site to help) and join your LoCo
<bbyever> Flannel: i think LoCos would volunteer for writing content, at least a lot of the Spanish speaking LoCos would be willing
<owh> Ok, so our 'static' site needs to be multi-linguial.
<pep> of course
<pep> diy too
 * owh adds this to the wiki
<Flannel> bbyever: I dont doubt they would, but we aren't in the business of demanding work from people.  We'll ask, and see if anyone feels like doing it.
<bbyever> ok
<Flannel> bbyever: But I imagine it probably won't be a LoCo activity, but just members of the LoCo
<pep> yeah
<bbyever> yeah
<Flannel> which is no different than me coming here and writing stuff.
<Flannel> unlike owh.
<Flannel> :)
<owh> :)
<pep> Right... about time
 * pep is back to bed
<Flannel> But the primary focus for most of us right now is the DIY site.  It can hold its own before the static site comes along on top of it, and itll also take the most time to put together
<pep> see you
<Flannel> pep: night
<bbyever> (on another thing) owh: could you email me the MootBot log please?
<bbyever> pep: bye
<owh> Thanks pep
<Flannel> bbyever: It'll also be on the official logs too
<owh> bbyever: Done
<owh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/Site
<owh> Also done.
<Flannel> Alright, I'm going as well.  Talk to you all later.  Thanks for the meeting today guys.
<owh> Flannel: I stole your paragraph on that page.
<owh> s/on/and put it on/
<owh> "The intent...'
<bbyever> owh: thanks
<owh> bbyever: np
<bbyever> Flannel: yes, but its easier if they're already separated
<owh> See you all later.
<bbyever> bye, owh, Flannel
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-06
<krish> hi, I tried mailing trademarks and I am getting bounce back emails
<krish> could I ask some questions here?
<pep> oh
<pep> just missed him
<jpds> pep: Don't you just hate it when that happens?
<pep> yeah
<pep> jpds: it happens often too, some people think you're behind IRC waiting for them to join^^
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-29
<phoenix_andthor> hello everyone
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-03
<wizz> hi
<wizz> I am a student from MMU melaka malaysia
<wizz> i am now currently working on a proposal to make a linux and open source conference.
<wizz> Can anyone tell me what ubuntu can help in business? Because we will invite company in our city to the conference.
<wizz> hi, i am a student from MMU melaka malaysia. I am now currently working on a proposal to make a linux and open source conference.Can anyone give me a link or some advice on how to find how ubuntu or linux can help business? Because we will invite company in our city to the conference.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-05
<johnc4510> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #149 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue149
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-05
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue200
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-08
<delan> Hello, I have been a long time user of Ubuntu and have found it worthwhile to recommend it to some people that I know. However, my local library's network currently uses a large Windows install base. Any tips on how to recommend a switch to free software there?
<delan> #ubuntu-maverick
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-07-05
<cpstans> evening all
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-07-07
<Solancer> hello fellow ubuntuans
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-07-03
<samsongoddy_> hello
<samsongoddy_> any one online
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-07-04
<amey> hi, I am Amey,I like Ubuntu and I want to start marketing of it. Can someone tell me about the culture or strategies you are following currently?
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-07-06
<Litpavel> need help on configuring the access point in ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu-marketing 2017-07-05
<Swapnil_> hiii
